# Wade at your own risk ...and BYOB **********



## Sterlo58 (Nov 23, 2011)

Let's get this party started.


----------



## Hornet22 (Nov 23, 2011)

Sterlo58 said:


> Let's get this party started.



Sounds like a plan to me.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Nov 23, 2011)

BYOBird  already have the Bird in the brine for tomorrow.  :yummy:


----------



## Keebs (Nov 23, 2011)

Where are we??????




















:jump: A new WADER!!!!!!! Kewl!!!!!!!!!:jump:
Hi ya'll!!!!!!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Nov 23, 2011)

PFFFFFFFFFFFFTT!!  


Okay, now it smells just right!!



Ya'll be safe and have a fantastic Thanksgiving !!


----------



## Da Possum (Nov 23, 2011)

Merning folks


----------



## Sterlo58 (Nov 23, 2011)

Hooked On Quack said:


> PFFFFFFFFFFFFTT!!
> 
> 
> Okay, now it smells just right!!
> ...



Can always count on you to break in a new Wader.


----------



## Keebs (Nov 23, 2011)

Hooked On Quack said:


> PFFFFFFFFFFFFTT!!
> 
> 
> Okay, now it smells just right!!
> ...






hdm03 said:


> Merning folks


:jump: Hi


Sterlo58 said:


> Can always count on you to break in a new Wader.


 Why do ya'll encourage him?!?!?


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Nov 23, 2011)

Hooked On Quack said:


> PFFFFFFFFFFFFTT!!
> 
> 
> Okay, now it smells just right!!


----------



## Keebs (Nov 23, 2011)

gobbleinwoods said:


>


----------



## Jeff C. (Nov 23, 2011)

Mornin.....turkeys and ham in smoker, chuggin along nicely!!!

Now, I've got to go stand in line at the tag office  Should've mailed them... 

Thankfully, all I can smell is smoke!!!

BBL!!!


----------



## Keebs (Nov 23, 2011)

Jeff C. said:


> Mornin.....turkeys and ham in smoker, chuggin along nicely!!!
> 
> Now, I've got to go stand in line at the tag office  Should've mailed them...
> 
> ...


----------



## rhbama3 (Nov 23, 2011)

planned to eat chicky wings from the gas station, but they was out. reckon deer jerky and a mountain dew will have to work.


----------



## John I. Shore (Nov 23, 2011)

rhbama3 said:


> planned to eat chicky wings from the gas station, but they was out. reckon deer jerky and a mountain dew will have to work.



"Ignore the avitar, I lost a bet"   

Now that's funny.


----------



## rhbama3 (Nov 23, 2011)

messermacher said:


> "Ignore the avitar, I lost a bet"
> 
> Now that's funny.




 shouldn't you be chasing polar bears or sumpin'?


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Nov 23, 2011)

messermacher said:


> "Ignore the avitar, I lost a bet"
> 
> Now that's funny.





rhbama3 said:


> shouldn't you be chasing polar bears or sumpin'?


----------



## Jeff C. (Nov 23, 2011)

rhbama3 said:


> planned to eat chicky wings from the gas station, but they was out. reckon deer jerky and a mountain dew will have to work.



Corndogs.....jus sayin!!!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Nov 23, 2011)

Jeff C. said:


> Corndogs.....jus sayin!!!






OHHHHHHHH SNAP!!!!  No you dinted . . .


----------



## Keebs (Nov 23, 2011)

:jump::jump::jump:


----------



## Jeff C. (Nov 23, 2011)

Hooked On Quack said:


> OHHHHHHHH SNAP!!!!  No you dinted . . .



I know, poor ol pookie...I feel bad now!!! But dannng, he's so irresistible


----------



## Jeff C. (Nov 23, 2011)

Keebs said:


> :jump::jump::jump:



Ms Bouncy!!!


----------



## Jeff C. (Nov 23, 2011)

Time to go check on the smoker. I brought it up to the Old Homeplace and put it in the old garage(no front door) to get it out of this wind.

Kind of nice sittin up there......


----------



## rhbama3 (Nov 23, 2011)

Jeff C. said:


> I know, poor ol pookie...I feel bad now!!! But dannng, he's so irresistible


----------



## dawg2 (Nov 23, 2011)

...this thread is like huntin' over corn...


----------



## Keebs (Nov 23, 2011)

Jeff C. said:


> Ms Bouncy!!!





Jeff C. said:


> Time to go check on the smoker. I brought it up to the Old Homeplace and put it in the old garage(no front door) to get it out of this wind.
> 
> Kind of nice sittin up there......





rhbama3 said:


>


 And you're so luvable!!!!!


dawg2 said:


> ...this thread is like huntin' over corn...


Aaaww come'on now, some of these folks are *hard to get*...................


----------



## stringmusic (Nov 23, 2011)

Keebs said:


> Aaaww come'on now, some of these folks are *hard to get*...................




:worm:


----------



## Keebs (Nov 23, 2011)

stringmusic said:


> :worm:


----------



## rhbama3 (Nov 23, 2011)

dawg2 said:


> ...this thread is like huntin' over corn...



Shhh....... I'm huntin miss :jump:
Corn don't work on her but this does:


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Nov 23, 2011)

Don't be hunting turkey over corn they come armed this time of year


----------



## threeleggedpigmy (Nov 23, 2011)

Happy Thanks giving All!


----------



## slip (Nov 23, 2011)

:worm:


----------



## stringmusic (Nov 23, 2011)

slip said:


> :worm:



Hey Slip, who'z that feller in yo avatar?


----------



## rhbama3 (Nov 23, 2011)

stringmusic said:


> Hey Slip, who'z that feller in yo avatar?



That's Fred. Who'd you think it was?


----------



## Keebs (Nov 23, 2011)

rhbama3 said:


> Shhh....... I'm huntin miss :jump:
> Corn don't work on her but this does:


 HHhheeeellllooooooooooo WobertWooooo!



threeleggedpigmy said:


> Happy Thanks giving All!


 To you & yours too, Papapygmy!


----------



## slip (Nov 23, 2011)

stringmusic said:


> Hey Slip, who'z that feller in yo avatar?





rhbama3 said:


> That's Fred. Who'd you think it was?



Yep. Fred he is.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Nov 23, 2011)

stringmusic said:


> Hey Slip, who'z that feller in yo avatar?





Chief Knockahomma ???


----------



## stringmusic (Nov 23, 2011)

rhbama3 said:


> That's Fred. Who'd you think it was?


Nick Saban?


----------



## stringmusic (Nov 23, 2011)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Chief Knockahomma ???


----------



## stringmusic (Nov 23, 2011)

threeleggedpigmy said:


> Happy Thanks giving All!



 You too!


----------



## stringmusic (Nov 23, 2011)

The supervisors just drew names cause they said they was gonna let us go early. I got my name drawn first and I gets to leave a 3:00. Whooooot!


----------



## Keebs (Nov 23, 2011)

stringmusic said:


> The supervisors just drew names cause they said they was gonna let us go early. I got my name drawn first and I gets to leave a 3:00. Whooooot!


 Kewl!!


----------



## threeleggedpigmy (Nov 23, 2011)

stringmusic said:


> The supervisors just drew names cause they said they was gonna let us go early. I got my name drawn first and I gets to leave a 3:00. Whooooot!



I get to hold the door for you, 

The boss said get the engines started .


----------



## John I. Shore (Nov 23, 2011)

RUTTNBUCK said:


>



BYOB (Bring Your Own Bear) 

Got one, thanks for the suggestion!


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Nov 23, 2011)

Looks like I'm headed out the door as well!!!

Happy Thanksgiving Folks!!


----------



## Keebs (Nov 23, 2011)

RUTTNBUCK said:


> Looks like I'm headed out the door as well!!!
> 
> Happy Thanksgiving Folks!!


 To you & Tagsista too!!!!!!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Nov 23, 2011)

Keebs said:


> To you & Tagsista too!!!!!!





Wellllll hellooooo there !!! hehe


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Nov 23, 2011)

POOKIE answer yo phone !!!!


----------



## rhbama3 (Nov 23, 2011)

stringmusic said:


> The supervisors just drew names cause they said they was gonna let us go early. I got my name drawn first and I gets to leave a 3:00. Whooooot!





Keebs said:


> HHhheeeellllooooooooooo WobertWooooo!
> 
> 
> To you & yours too, Papapygmy!


You know you gonna have a little something in the truck when i get there. 
wait, that don't sound riight...


RUTTNBUCK said:


> Looks like I'm headed out the door as well!!!
> 
> Happy Thanksgiving Folks!!



Maybe I'll see ya'll sometime this weekend!


----------



## rhbama3 (Nov 23, 2011)

messermacher said:


> BYOB (Bring Your Own Bear)
> 
> Got one, thanks for the suggestion!



Thats too cool!


----------



## rhbama3 (Nov 23, 2011)

Is there anything better than eating some of the chicken gizzards you cooked for the giblet gravy? Turkeys thawing, fatback for the lima beans is simmering, hickory chips are soaking, chicken's marinating, still need to cut squash and onions. Man, this house is smelling good!


----------



## John I. Shore (Nov 23, 2011)

rhbama3 said:


> Thats too cool!



Yeah, I have learned quick on here: "Careful what you suggest on here, might just come to past"


----------



## rhbama3 (Nov 23, 2011)

Hooked On Quack said:


> POOKIE answer yo phone !!!!



sorry, i like it on vibrate. Calling you back now.


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Nov 23, 2011)

Before the really MAD rush begins to happen in the next few minutes..........

I JUST WANT TO WISH ALL OF YOU A VERY HAPPY AND SAFE THANKSGIVING  !!!!  

Do your best to enjoy the fellowship with your other family members and friends and let us all be Thankful that we woke up this morning on the top side of the dirt.

As for me, I will be enjoying a Thanksgiving dinner tomorrow night with close friends and I will be attending my hometown High School Football Playoff game in Savannah on Friday night.  I just hope that we can win another game and stay undefeated and have a chance to play another two more games this season for the State Championship.  The game will be played at the Garden City stadium located on Wheathill Road.


----------



## trentb (Nov 23, 2011)

Happy Thanksgiving guys an gals. its time to start smoking. take that how ya want...


----------



## rhbama3 (Nov 23, 2011)

Quack! Get off the phone or call me when you do!


----------



## Keebs (Nov 23, 2011)

rhbama3 said:


> You know you gonna have a little something in the truck when i get there.
> wait, that don't sound riight...
> 
> 
> Maybe I'll see ya'll sometime this weekend!





rhbama3 said:


> Quack! Get off the phone or call me when you do!


Ok, he's off the phone now....................


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Nov 23, 2011)

Turkey goes on smoker early tomorrow morning.  Chocolate pound cake and homemade cranberry sauce done this afternoon.  Oh my I am getting my hunger on already.


----------



## rhbama3 (Nov 23, 2011)

Keebs said:


> Ok, he's off the phone now....................



 <light spanking


----------



## Keebs (Nov 23, 2011)

gobbleinwoods said:


> Turkey goes on smoker early tomorrow morning.  Chocolate pound cake and homemade cranberry sauce done this afternoon.  Oh my I am getting my hunger on already.


Yum, LOVE chocolate pound cake!!!!!!!



 just called the boss (who is home raking his yard) to see how soon I could leave here.................. anytime after 4:30!


----------



## Keebs (Nov 23, 2011)

rhbama3 said:


> <light spanking[="" quote]
> 
> were your ears burning???????
> Give me about a 30 minute heads up Friday for the swapping!
> </light>


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Nov 23, 2011)

Keebs said:


> rhbama3 said:
> 
> 
> > <light spanking[="" quote]
> ...


----------



## Keebs (Nov 23, 2011)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Keebs said:
> 
> 
> > Swappin ???  Did somebody say Swampin????
> ...


----------



## Self! (Nov 23, 2011)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Keebs said:
> 
> 
> > Swappin ???  Did somebody say Swampin????
> ...


----------



## Keebs (Nov 23, 2011)

ok, I'm locking this place down............. ya'll be good, have safe travels & a Happy Thanksgiving tomorrow!!!!!!
 God Bless our Troops!


----------



## Seth carter (Nov 23, 2011)

hello all waders/drivlers


----------



## Keebs (Nov 23, 2011)




----------



## rhbama3 (Nov 23, 2011)

Keebs said:


>


----------



## Kendallbearden (Nov 23, 2011)




----------



## slip (Nov 23, 2011)

This just in: Boiling water is hot.




That is all.


----------



## Keebs (Nov 23, 2011)

rhbama3 said:


>


pppssssttt, you didn't hear it from me, but YES, pack that "extra" bag.........


Kendallbearden said:


>


----------



## rhbama3 (Nov 23, 2011)

slip said:


> This just in: Boiling water is hot.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Glad you had a breakthrough. That's just one of life's lessons you will learn the hard way.


----------



## slip (Nov 23, 2011)

rhbama3 said:


> Glad you had a breakthrough. That's just one of life's lessons you will learn the hard way.



Yeah ... 


I wasnt sure what all that smokey stuff was roaring out of the top of the pot until i stuck a spoon in there and poured the contents of said spoon down the back of my hand. Then i figured it out real quick.


----------



## Jeff C. (Nov 23, 2011)

Hey....have a Happy Thanksgiving folks!! 

Just got through smoking 4 turkeys and an 18 lb fresh ham....dang I'm tired, but I smell good


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Nov 24, 2011)

For those who have gotten up to put the bird in the smoker this morning


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Nov 24, 2011)

Gobblin, I didn't get up and put a bird in the smoker But I did get up an hour ago and put a load of clothes in washer. 

Now, I would really like a cup of your THANKSGIVING coffee.

I hope that all of you will have a great day today and not stuff yourself too much.


----------



## Sterlo58 (Nov 24, 2011)

Happy Thanksgiving folks.


----------



## rhbama3 (Nov 24, 2011)

chicken is in the smoker, gonna crank up the fryer for the turkey in another hour.
Better switch to the full size mug of coffee. triple strength please....


----------



## Jranger (Nov 24, 2011)

Happy Turkey Day waders!

Ima about to hit the road to Hueytown, Al. for the day I guess. Safe travels to you all today!


----------



## Jeff C. (Nov 24, 2011)

rhbama3 said:


> chicken is in the smoker, gonna crank up the fryer for the turkey in another hour.
> Better switch to the full size mug of coffee. triple strength please....



Workin on my second cup, gonna warm-up the Ham and attempt to carve, no spiral cut, looks and taste great!!

I miss the days when all of us men folk had a traditional hunt Thanksgiving morning....


----------



## Sterlo58 (Nov 24, 2011)

This is the first year in a long time that I don't have smoker or fryer duty. I am looking forward to just loosening the belt and "going in" for the prize. 

My mouth is watering already thinking bout dressing with giblet gravy. MMMMMMMMMMMMMMM !!!!!


----------



## rhbama3 (Nov 24, 2011)

Houston, we got a problem.....
Burner in the smoker doesn't seem to work right. I got it on "High" but there sure doesn't seem to be a stong flame. Reckon, the gas and all is still just cold? Flame is burning blue, just seems weak.


----------



## rhbama3 (Nov 24, 2011)

just checked and the temp is up to 210 after 20 minutes of running. I'll keep an eye on it and if it doesn't get any higher, baked chicken is now on the menu...


----------



## Jeff C. (Nov 24, 2011)

Sterlo58 said:


> This is the first year in a long time that I don't have smoker or fryer duty. I am looking forward to just loosening the belt and "going in" for the prize.
> 
> My mouth is watering already thinking bout dressing with giblet gravy. MMMMMMMMMMMMMMM !!!!!



Duuude!!!  



rhbama3 said:


> Houston, we got a problem.....
> Burner in the smoker doesn't seem to work right. I got it on "High" but there sure doesn't seem to be a stong flame. Reckon, the gas and all is still just cold? Flame is burning blue, just seems weak.



Bama, I've had that happen on my gas grill before. Disconnected from bottle/tank and seemed to clear it up.


----------



## jkk6028 (Nov 24, 2011)

happy thanksgiving y'all


----------



## Jeff C. (Nov 24, 2011)

Jeff C. said:


> Duuude!!!
> 
> 
> 
> Bama, I've had that happen on my gas grill before. Disconnected from bottle/tank and seemed to clear it up.




I should have stated also that, it was only on of those quick connect type where they have a big hand knob, no wrench necessary.


----------



## rhbama3 (Nov 24, 2011)

jkk6028 said:


> happy thanksgiving y'all


you too, jkk! 


Jeff C. said:


> I should have stated also that, it was only on of those quick connect type where they have a big hand knob, no wrench necessary.


 It wasn't connected to begin with. I'v got the same big knob style as well. gonna give it a while and see what happens.


----------



## John I. Shore (Nov 24, 2011)

Wishing all you folks a very Happy and Safe Thanksgiving.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Nov 24, 2011)

well bama I kept my 13 lb. turkey in the 180* smoker for the first 4 hours and just now turned it up to 220.  After two more I will turn it up to 240.  

Internal temp of bird is just now up to 145.


----------



## Seth carter (Nov 24, 2011)

good mornin


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Nov 24, 2011)

rhbama3 said:


> .
> 
> 
> Maybe I'll see ya'll sometime this weekend!


 Hope so!! Chawlie is going to be here as well this weekend!!



messermacher said:


> Wishing all you folks a very Happy and Safe Thanksgiving.


Those bear Pics were pretty cool!! Do your best to stay warm!!


Gonna have a crowd of folks here this weekend, my Dad, Uncle, and brother will be here to hunt. Let the deer killin begin!!


Fixing to fire up the Big Green egg, and smoke some pork!!:yummy:

Happy Thanksgiving Folks!!


----------



## rhbama3 (Nov 24, 2011)

gobbleinwoods said:


> well bama I kept my 13 lb. turkey in the 180* smoker for the first 4 hours and just now turned it up to 220.  After two more I will turn it up to 240.
> 
> Internal temp of bird is just now up to 145.



I think i'm gonna be okay. Temp is now 290 and the chips are smoking good. Hoping two more hours will be enough. It's just a small baking hen so maybe it'll be done.


----------



## Jeff C. (Nov 24, 2011)

jkk6028 said:


> happy thanksgiving y'all






messermacher said:


> Wishing all you folks a very Happy and Safe Thanksgiving.





Seth carter said:


> good mornin





RUTTNBUCK said:


> Hope so!! Chawlie is going to be here as well this weekend!!
> 
> Those bear Pics were pretty cool!! Do your best to stay warm!!
> 
> ...



Happy Thanksgiving to you folks....


----------



## rhbama3 (Nov 24, 2011)

okay, smoked chicken is looking and smelling some kinda good! Temp still holding at 290 and digital thermometer says the internal temp is at 135. 
What temp is chciken supposed to be when its done. 170 isn't it?


----------



## Sterlo58 (Nov 24, 2011)

rhbama3 said:


> okay, smoked chicken is looking and smelling some kinda good! Temp still holding at 290 and digital thermometer says the internal temp is at 135.
> What temp is chciken supposed to be when its done. 170 isn't it?



yep that should do it. You can take it off at about 165 and let it rest.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Nov 24, 2011)

book says 180 for whole fowl but I have pulled mine out of a smoker at 170 and had them done (no redness around the bones).   I think the longer slower cooking time makes a difference from a hot 350 oven.


----------



## rhbama3 (Nov 24, 2011)

Sterlo58 said:


> yep that should do it. You can take it off at about 165 and let it rest.





gobbleinwoods said:


> book says 180 for whole fowl but I have pulled mine out of a smoker at 170 and had them done (no redness around the bones).   I think the longer slower cooking time makes a difference from a hot 350 oven.



10-4. I'm at 160 degree's now.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Nov 24, 2011)

rhbama3 said:


> 10-4. I'm at 160 degree's now.



Just checked my bird and it is at 172.  Smells good too.


----------



## John I. Shore (Nov 24, 2011)

gobbleinwoods said:


> Just checked my bird and it is at 172.  Smells good too.



Score!:trampoline::trampoline::trampoline:


----------



## rhbama3 (Nov 24, 2011)

well, just got a call from brother in law. Somehow, he missed the turn in Eufaula, didn't notice that he'd crossed I-75, and is now lost somewhere around Abbeville. For those that don't know what that means, he passed my house 50 miles south and ended up 60 miles northeast of me. I think he's back on track now. 
That boy's got game!


----------



## slip (Nov 24, 2011)

Happy thanksgiving evrrybody.


----------



## John I. Shore (Nov 24, 2011)

rhbama3 said:


> well, just got a call from brother in law. Somehow, he missed the turn in Eufaula, didn't notice that he'd crossed I-75, and is now lost somewhere around Abbeville. For those that don't know what that means, he passed my house 50 miles south and ended up 60 miles northeast of me. I think he's back on track now.
> That boy's got game!



RH, you're not going to eat everything up before he gets there are U?:cow:


----------



## jsullivan03 (Nov 24, 2011)

Happy  Thanksgiving folks.


----------



## Keebs (Nov 24, 2011)

Hope everyone had a great Thanksgiving, I'm fixin to start on round 2! 
Wobert, gimme a holler tomorrow!


----------



## rhbama3 (Nov 24, 2011)

Keebs said:


> Hope everyone had a great Thanksgiving, I'm fixin to start on round 2!
> Wobert, gimme a holler tomorrow!



You got it, baby! 
Still planning to pack and leave here about noonish.


----------



## Keebs (Nov 24, 2011)

rhbama3 said:


> You got it, baby!
> Still planning to pack and leave here about noonish.


It should take you "30ish" to get to Cordele, so I'll look to meet ya about 12:30ish!


----------



## Les Miles (Nov 24, 2011)

Happy Thanksgiving! 

I hope everyone enjoyed their turkey. Pork is on the menu tomorrow.


----------



## rhbama3 (Nov 24, 2011)

Les Miles said:


> Happy Thanksgiving!
> 
> I hope everyone enjoyed their turkey. Pork is on the menu tomorrow.



Good luck against the hogs tomorrow.
I'll actually be hunting on a place that has more deer than hogs. Sure will be a nice change!


----------



## Seth carter (Nov 24, 2011)

money get back


im alright jack


keep your hands off my stack


----------



## Bitteroot (Nov 24, 2011)

is George Dickle and Egg Nog an exceptable sub for BYOB... or do I need to leave and come back another day...?


----------



## rhbama3 (Nov 24, 2011)

Bitteroot said:


> is George Dickle and Egg Nog an exceptable sub for BYOB... or do I need to leave and come back another day...?



No sir, George and his nog are perfectly acceptable. Thinking about a Jack and coke right now myself.


----------



## Bitteroot (Nov 24, 2011)

how ya been bammer boy.. hope your still using the tyin table I sent ya...I'm so ready to fish!!!


----------



## rhbama3 (Nov 24, 2011)

Bitteroot said:


> how ya been bammer boy.. hope your still using the tyin table I sent ya...I'm so ready to fish!!!



Yessir, i modified it a bit, added extra dowels and holes for tools, but it sure is a nice way to spend an evening! 
 Heading to Sugarbritches tomorrow for 2 days of nekkid twista but i'm off till Wednesday!


----------



## Bitteroot (Nov 24, 2011)

wish I could join you guys....well maybe not....lol....

I hunted all of about 45 minutes this morning.  I'll try to hunt tomorrow too, but will probably leave before I see sumpin and have to shoot it.  I been cleaning the man cave and house all day in prep for family tomorrow, then buds on Saturday. Gonna be a sho nuf throw down for rivalry Saturday in ol Sugar Valley!!!!!


----------



## rhbama3 (Nov 24, 2011)

Bitteroot said:


> wish I could join you guys....well maybe not....lol....
> 
> I hunted all of about 45 minutes this morning.  I'll try to hunt tomorrow too, but will probably leave before I see sumpin and have to shoot it.  I been cleaning the man cave and house all day in prep for family tomorrow, then buds on Saturday. Gonna be a sho nuf throw down for rivalry Saturday in ol Sugar Valley!!!!!



I hear ya. Been cooking and cleaning since 7am and i'm about whupped. Bubbette just left to go shopping but i was able to wrestle away most of the cash she grabbed outta my wallet.


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Nov 24, 2011)

Bitteroot said:


> is George Dickle and Egg Nog an exceptable sub for BYOB... or do I need to leave and come back another day...?


Absolutely acceptable!!!.........You willing to share??



rhbama3 said:


> Heading to Sugarbritches tomorrow for 2 days of nekkid twista but i'm off till Wednesday!


I'm refereeing that match!!........Quack has been trying to bribe me.........I haven't accepted his latest offer yet


What do you have to offer??


----------



## rhbama3 (Nov 24, 2011)

RUTTNBUCK said:


> Absolutely acceptable!!!.........You willing to share??
> 
> I'm refereeing that match!!........Quack has been trying to bribe me.........I haven't accepted his latest offer yet
> 
> ...



how does 5 gallons of used peanut oil sound? 

okay, i'm outta here! See ya'll later!:cow:


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Nov 25, 2011)

Happy Day After.  This gobbler survived another.

For those venturing out here is a shot of go juice


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Nov 25, 2011)

Good Morning Gobblin.  Thanks for the coffee this morning as I need some to get my rear in gear.

 I survived yesterday also and now I am full of all sorts of turkey, ham, dressing, gravy, cream corn, macaroni and cheese, green beans, butter beans, deviled eggs, cranberry sauce, sweet potato pie, rolls, and a couple of glasses of tea to wash it all down with.  Even brought home a plate full of the same goodies to finish up today.

My friends and I will be leaving by lunchtime for my football game in Savannah tonight.  Sure hope that my team is the winner tonight so that we can continue playing a couple of more games.


----------



## boneboy96 (Nov 25, 2011)

Morning all.   Gooble gooble.   Hey Mike, good luck with the game tonight...hope ur team wins.


----------



## Les Miles (Nov 25, 2011)

Morning all 

Watching stories on the news about all those crazy idjits out there camping out and stampeding each other for a few good shopping deals. 

Hope y'all have a good day, I got to go get the fire pit ready for today's hog roast.


----------



## rhbama3 (Nov 25, 2011)

guh moanin....
Bubbette shopped till 0430 this morning. Insane.


----------



## Les Miles (Nov 25, 2011)

rhbama3 said:


> guh moanin....
> Bubbette shopped till 0430 this morning. Insane.



I don't understand those kinds of folks...

I do the majority of my shopping on-line these days. Just because I refuse to sit in traffic jams around the stores and I refuse to fight with some crazed soccer mom over the last item on the shelf. Not to mention the top-notch labor they have operating the cash registers.


----------



## rhbama3 (Nov 25, 2011)

Les Miles said:


> I don't understand those kinds of folks...
> 
> I do the majority of my shopping on-line these days. Just because I refuse to sit in traffic jams around the stores and I refuse to fight with some crazed soccer mom over the last item on the shelf. Not to mention the top-notch labor they have operating the cash registers.



Gift cards for everybody! I don't know what they want or need, they won't give me any idea's for them( except nephew- whatever the most expensive X-box game of the day is) and i just hate this time of year. Nobody's happy, the clerks are avoiding you, and it's hunting season. 
 Speaking of hunting, i got to get my gun collection in the truck. Deer rifle, duck shotgun, and dove shotgun are about to take a road trip with me!


----------



## Les Miles (Nov 25, 2011)

rhbama3 said:


> Speaking of hunting, i got to get my gun collection in the truck. Deer rifle, duck shotgun, and dove shotgun are about to take a road trip with me!



Oh.... I didn't realize the forecast called for rain this weekend.


----------



## rhbama3 (Nov 25, 2011)

Les Miles said:


> Oh.... I didn't realize the forecast called for rain this weekend.



I didn't either till i checked after you posted that. Clouds roll in tomorrow with showers Saturday night and sunday. 
Man, i just cannot catch a break.....


----------



## Jeff C. (Nov 25, 2011)

Good mornin folks!!! Had a great day yesterday.....got plenty of good left-overs to munch on the next few days :yummy:


----------



## John I. Shore (Nov 25, 2011)

Hey, which one of you guys put this sign up?
:jump::jump:


----------



## Jeff C. (Nov 25, 2011)

messermacher said:


> Hey, which one of you guys put this sign up?
> :jump::jump:


----------



## SnowHunter (Nov 25, 2011)

Just wanted to pop in and wish all my Driveler friends a belated Happy Thanksgiving


----------



## Keebs (Nov 25, 2011)

:jump: I get to seee Wobert, I get to see Wobert!:jump:
Hey ya'll, *I* am NOT one of those shopper types - any more - life is MUCH better now!


----------



## Jeff C. (Nov 25, 2011)

SnowHunter said:


> Just wanted to pop in and wish all my Driveler friends a belated Happy Thanksgiving



Wish you would pop in more often, we miss ya around here...

A belated Happy Thanksgiving back to you and the Family Shmoo-moo  



Keebs said:


> :jump: I get to seee Wobert, I get to see Wobert!:jump:
> Hey ya'll, *I* am NOT one of those shopper types - any more - life is MUCH better now!



 And I was just thinkin about headin out.....

































to Home Depot


----------



## rhbama3 (Nov 25, 2011)

Got the truck packed and time to hit the shower. Will be leaving at noon and heading to Quacks to help him recuperate and hope to slaughter all sorts of creatures this weekend. Good luck to all the Football teams except the evil, despicable ones. You know who you are. 

I am outta here!!!


----------



## Jeff C. (Nov 25, 2011)

rhbama3 said:


> Got the truck packed and time to hit the shower. Will be leaving at noon and heading to Quacks to help him recuperate and hope to slaughter all sorts of creatures this weekend. Good luck to all the Football teams except the evil, despicable ones. You know who you are.
> 
> I am outta here!!!




Y'all slaughter somethin Robert...have a good time and be safe!!!


----------



## Keebs (Nov 25, 2011)

SnowHunter said:


> Just wanted to pop in and wish all my Driveler friends a belated Happy Thanksgiving


 to you too, Sista!


Jeff C. said:


> And I was just thinkin about headin out.....to Home Depot


They have one in Cordele..........


----------



## Les Miles (Nov 25, 2011)

rhbama3 said:


> Got the truck packed and time to hit the shower. Will be leaving at noon and heading to Quacks to help him recuperate and hope to slaughter all sorts of creatures this weekend. Good luck to all the Football teams except the evil, despicable ones. You know who you are.
> 
> I am outta here!!!



Nice avatar Robert


----------



## Jeff C. (Nov 25, 2011)

Keebs said:


> to you too, Sista!
> 
> They have one in Cordele..........



 Berry tempting...cept the LSU/ARKY game is on in 2.5 hrs.


----------



## Les Miles (Nov 25, 2011)

Jeff C. said:


> Berry tempting...cept the LSU/ARKY game is on in 2.5 hrs.



Whoot!!!! Almost hog killing time!!!


----------



## Jeff C. (Nov 25, 2011)

Les Miles said:


> Whoot!!!! Almost hog killing time!!!




Man....glad you posted that thread over in the SF, somehow I was thinking that game wasn't on until tonight.


----------



## Les Miles (Nov 25, 2011)

Jeff C. said:


> Man....glad you posted that thread over in the SF, somehow I was thinking that game wasn't on until tonight.



2:30pm on CBS


----------



## Jeff C. (Nov 25, 2011)

Les Miles said:


> 2:30pm on CBS



10-4, as soon as I saw your thread, I looked it up.....whewww. 

Gonna be a good one, with HUGE implications.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Nov 25, 2011)

Les Miles said:


> 2:30pm on CBS



Nebraska is on playing Iowa.  Hold the game until The Big Red is done please.  :jump:


----------



## Les Miles (Nov 25, 2011)

I like bacon


----------



## Jeff C. (Nov 25, 2011)

Les Miles said:


> I like bacon




:yummy:


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Nov 25, 2011)

Les Miles said:


> I like bacon





Jeff C. said:


> :yummy:


Congrats To the corndogs!!

The next week should be interesting!!


----------



## Keebs (Nov 25, 2011)

I cut Pookie loose to get to Sugarbritches, talked to "Mrs." Sugarbritches, but ain't heard nuttin sense............. :nono:
 But I gotz some duck gumbo & jerky in da deal, I'z gooood!


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Nov 26, 2011)

Yesterday sure felt like a Saturday but the calendar says we get two Saturday's this week  whooooo hoooooo


----------



## Les Miles (Nov 26, 2011)

Morning!


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Nov 26, 2011)

Impressive three quarters of fb.  Sorry I missed it sitting in a tree . . . . fruitlessly for the primary purpose but it was a nice evening.


----------



## Les Miles (Nov 26, 2011)

gobbleinwoods said:


> Impressive three quarters of fb.  Sorry I missed it sitting in a tree . . . . fruitlessly for the primary purpose but it was a nice evening.



It was a good day for both of our teams


----------



## turtlebug (Nov 26, 2011)

Morning! :cow:

I might actually make it to the woods today! :jump: :jump: :jump:

Bait and ERD left a while ago. I have to stay home with the littlest one for a while but I'll head out there after lunch. I'm so excited, I haven't sat in a tree in three weeks. 

A bit too weak to draw the bow comfortably so I guess Gabby will have to come out of the safe. 

Alas, it's a day hunting, I don't care if I had to take one down with a slingshot right now.  



Oh and Keebs, hope you gave Wobbert-Woo!  extra huggs yesterday.


----------



## Jeff C. (Nov 26, 2011)

Morning.... :worm:


----------



## Laneybird (Nov 26, 2011)

Congrats TBug for being able to hit the woods. Don't know what the weak part is about, but being able to go is the main thing!



Mornin Jeff...all this deer talk is killing me. Wish we had a place to go.


----------



## Jeff C. (Nov 26, 2011)

Laneybird said:


> Congrats TBug for being able to hit the woods. Don't know what the weak part is about, but being able to go is the main thing!
> 
> 
> 
> Mornin Jeff...all this deer talk is killing me. Wish we had a place to go.



I hear ya....good possibility I'm gonna get to go next week-end. It'll be great to get out there and possibly get some meat for the freezer, but it's late in the season and and I miss just being able to get out there at anytime I want.

I'm lookin for a place close by, just to be able to go get in the woods for a morning or an afternoon......I don't care if it's only 30 acres.


----------



## turtlebug (Nov 26, 2011)

Laneybird said:


> Congrats TBug for being able to hit the woods. Don't know what the weak part is about, but being able to go is the main thing!
> 
> 
> 
> Mornin Jeff...all this deer talk is killing me. Wish we had a place to go.



Hey CuteLilLaneyBird.  


Three weeks ago, I was being treated for a sinus/ear infection and the antibiotics that they gave me helped but weren't the right ones. Turned into a bad case of bronchitis and by the time I made my third trip to the doc yesterday, she said I was on the verge of pneumonia. Gave me a breathing treatment, a shot and five scripts. Amazing what 24 hours of the right antibiotics and two steroids will do. I feel MUCH better today. No fever and the cough is down enough that I feel comfortable to hunt. 

Two days ago, I would've scared off a deaf deer. 

Like I said, a little weak, got winded walking across the parking lot to get my hair whacked off a while ago, but a LOT better than I was.  Might have to turn the bow back down a bit this week and work to get back up to drawing comfortably but the Ruger will suffice today and tomorrow. 

Hope yall have a good one. Fixin to eat some lunch, pack my meds and head out. :trampoline:

I'll check back in this evening.


----------



## Jeff C. (Nov 26, 2011)

turtlebug said:


> Hey CuteLilLaneyBird.
> 
> 
> Three weeks ago, I was being treated for a sinus/ear infection and the antibiotics that they gave me helped but weren't the right ones. Turned into a bad case of bronchitis and by the time I made my third trip to the doc yesterday, she said I was on the verge of pneumonia. Gave me a breathing treatment, a shot and five scripts. Amazing what 24 hours of the right antibiotics and two steroids will do. I feel MUCH better today. No fever and the cough is down enough that I feel comfortable to hunt.
> ...


 
Dang Tbug....take it easy, and good luck, mainly, just relax and enjoy being out in the woods!!!


----------



## Keebs (Nov 26, 2011)

turtlebug said:


> Morning! :cow:
> 
> I might actually make it to the woods today! :jump: :jump: :jump:
> 
> ...


 You KNOW I did!
Hope you're feeling better & can "git you one"!!!!


----------



## slip (Nov 26, 2011)

Dad left out the frozen turkey all night before thanksgiving so mom made him get a fresh one ... so i tied the old one to a rope in the woods and put a cam on it ... 32 pics of buzzards. That was all.


----------



## jkk6028 (Nov 26, 2011)

slip said:


> Dad left out the frozen turkey all night before thanksgiving so mom made him get a fresh one ... so i tied the old one to a rope in the woods and put a cam on it ... 32 pics of buzzards. That was all.



probably turkey buzzards


----------



## Jeff C. (Nov 26, 2011)

slip said:


> Dad left out the frozen turkey all night before thanksgiving so mom made him get a fresh one ... so i tied the old one to a rope in the woods and put a cam on it ... 32 pics of buzzards. That was all.







jkk6028 said:


> probably turkey buzzards


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Nov 27, 2011)

Well someone needs to serve up some coffee. . .


----------



## deermeat270 (Nov 27, 2011)

<script type='text/javascript' src='http://video.wsaz.com/global/video/videoplayer.js?rnd=125296;hostDomain=video.wsaz.com;playerWidth=300;playerHeight=257;isShowIcon=true;clipId=6491441;flvUri=;partnerclipid=;adTag=News;advertisingZone=;enableAds=true;landingPage=;islandingPageoverride=false;playerType=MINI_EMBEDDEDscript_EMBEDDEDscript;controlsType=fixed'></script>


----------



## alligood729 (Nov 27, 2011)

turtlebug said:


> Hey CuteLilLaneyBird.
> 
> 
> Three weeks ago, I was being treated for a sinus/ear infection and the antibiotics that they gave me helped but weren't the right ones. Turned into a bad case of bronchitis and by the time I made my third trip to the doc yesterday, she said I was on the verge of pneumonia. Gave me a breathing treatment, a shot and five scripts. Amazing what 24 hours of the right antibiotics and two steroids will do. I feel MUCH better today. No fever and the cough is down enough that I feel comfortable to hunt.
> ...



Just thought I'd say hello instead of hanging around reading....lol early Sunday at my sister's house in Dublin, ready to head back to the Circle in a bit. Going to Atlanta to hear my son's headbanging group tonight, that should be interesting!!
Glad you are feeling better Tbug!!!


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Nov 27, 2011)

alligood729 said:


> Just thought I'd say hello instead of hanging around reading....lol early Sunday at my sister's house in Dublin, ready to head back to the Circle in a bit. Going to Atlanta to hear my son's headbanging group tonight, that should be interesting!!
> Glad you are feeling better Tbug!!!



interesting is not the word I would choose for a head banging group  

say hello more often


----------



## Keebs (Nov 27, 2011)

:trampoline:


----------



## Jeff C. (Nov 27, 2011)




----------



## Keebs (Nov 27, 2011)

Jeff C. said:


>


 Heeeyyyy, Birfdayboy!


----------



## Jeff C. (Nov 27, 2011)

Keebs said:


> Heeeyyyy, Birfdayboy!




Heyyyy Keebsybabe!!! Not the best day to have to hit the road this evening  OH well


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Nov 27, 2011)

jumped a buck this morning going to the stand.   Wind in my face


for 45 minutes then it changed directions and was blowing toward the funnel.     Sat for a little while longer and knew it was pointless.  Probably missed a golden opportunity but came on home.


----------



## Keebs (Nov 27, 2011)

Jeff C. said:


> Heyyyy Keebsybabe!!! Not the best day to have to hit the road this evening  OH well


 No it ain't!


----------



## Keebs (Nov 27, 2011)

gobbleinwoods said:


> jumped a buck this morning going to the stand.   Wind in my face
> 
> 
> for 45 minutes then it changed directions and was blowing toward the funnel.     Sat for a little while longer and knew it was pointless.  Probably missed a golden opportunity but came on home.


At least you went, I had company come up as I was getting ready to go last night, then as they drove out, the neighbors came over, so no hunting last night & I decided not to go this a.m. either............ will wait to see what this weather brings in............


----------



## Jeff C. (Nov 27, 2011)

gobbleinwoods said:


> jumped a buck this morning going to the stand.   Wind in my face
> 
> 
> for 45 minutes then it changed directions and was blowing toward the funnel.     Sat for a little while longer and knew it was pointless.  Probably missed a golden opportunity but came on home.



Hate it when that happens!!!


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Nov 27, 2011)

Keebs said:


> At least you went, I had company come up as I was getting ready to go last night, then as they drove out, the neighbors came over, so no hunting last night & I decided not to go this a.m. either............ will wait to see what this weather brings in............



Sure is a slow moving front.  The wind the wind sure is gusty here now.

Birthday dude, which direction are you driving?  Into the front or will it be chasing you?


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Nov 27, 2011)

I'm baaaaaaaaaaaack !!!


Still stoved up, ain't noway I can shoot a shotgun.



Pookie and I had an enjoyable weekend, but no luck on deer, or doves.


I think my lab fell in love with him !!


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Nov 27, 2011)

Quack,  collarbone broken?


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Nov 27, 2011)

gobbleinwoods said:


> Quack,  collarbone broken?





Nope, severly bruised shoulder, and I'm thinking a cracked rib.

Bad thing is I've had surgery on this shoulder 4 times.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Nov 27, 2011)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Nope, severly bruised shoulder, and I'm thinking a cracked rib.
> 
> Bad thing is I've had surgery on this shoulder 4 times.



Bad surgeon or wild and crazy life? 






  Like I have to ask.


----------



## Jeff C. (Nov 27, 2011)

gobbleinwoods said:


> Sure is a slow moving front.  The wind the wind sure is gusty here now.
> 
> Birthday dude, which direction are you driving?  Into the front or will it be chasing you?



Headin east, then north about another 100 miles. Columbia,S.C. tonight, then we'll head to Charlotte, N.C. Monday night, not too bad...



Hooked On Quack said:


> I'm baaaaaaaaaaaack !!!
> 
> 
> Still stoved up, ain't noway I can shoot a shotgun.
> ...



Dang man, glad y'all had a good time though. Hate it about your shoulder/rib, but flippin a 4 wheeler could've been much worse. I'm lookin on the bright side of this....


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Nov 27, 2011)

gobbleinwoods said:


> Bad surgeon or wild and crazy life?
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Originally messed it up playing football, then finished it off hurling the pill.




Jeff C. said:


> Headin east, then north about another 100 miles. Columbia,S.C. tonight, then we'll head to Charlotte, N.C. Monday night, not too bad...
> 
> 
> 
> Dang man, glad y'all had a good time though. Hate it about your shoulder/rib, but flippin a 4 wheeler could've been much worse. I'm lookin on the bright side of this....





I'm too old for this crap Jeff !!


----------



## Keebs (Nov 27, 2011)

Hooked On Quack said:


> I'm baaaaaaaaaaaack !!!
> 
> 
> Still stoved up, ain't noway I can shoot a shotgun.
> ...


WEll dang............   Susie has good taste!


Hooked On Quack said:


> I'm too old !!


 naaaawww, fine wine, darlin', fine wine!


----------



## Keebs (Nov 27, 2011)

Ya'll be good, gonna go work on new steps and hopefully stain the rocking chairs before this weather hits.......... man at the wind!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Nov 27, 2011)

Keebs said:


> WEll dang............   Susie has good taste!
> 
> naaaawww, fine wine, darlin', fine wine!





KEEBSSSS !!!!  Thanks SO much for the relish, that oughta last for awhile !!! 



Dawn decided she didn't want to leave for the mountains today, so looks like we'll be headed out tomorrow.


----------



## Sterlo58 (Nov 27, 2011)

Going to cut a Christmas tree...yall behave.


----------



## Jeff C. (Nov 27, 2011)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Originally messed it up playing football, then finished it off hurling the pill.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Sheeesh...tell me about it!!! Quite a few yrs back Jared and I flipped one. Fortunately, we were just crawling along. For some odd reason he gunned it and we were lookin straight up before I knew what happened. Then we were layin under it   

Just got to slow down a tad, we do. 



Keebs said:


> Ya'll be good, gonna go work on new steps and hopefully stain the rocking chairs before this weather hits.......... man at the wind!




Yes it is....blowin debris everywhere!!



Sterlo58 said:


> Going to cut a Christmas tree...yall behave.



Enjoy!!!


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Nov 27, 2011)

Repairing some furniture here now the glue needs to set up before doing some more.  

The wind says 'deer wouldn't be moving'  but I might have to go sit over a field anyhow.


----------



## Jeff C. (Nov 27, 2011)

gobbleinwoods said:


> Repairing some furniture here now the glue needs to set up before doing some more.
> 
> The wind says 'deer wouldn't be moving'  but I might have to go sit over a field anyhow.



I've been out on some purty doggone windy days....and was pleasantly surprised.


----------



## rhbama3 (Nov 27, 2011)

I'm Baaaack!
 What a whirlwind weekend. Left friday and met Keebs in cordele for a quick transaction. She wouldn't eat lunch wif me cause she had a lot of errands. Despite the Geico "Mayhem" dude being in my GPS just past Dublin, i made good time. The dadblame GPS would freeze up and then my little car icon would start spinning and then say recalculating as i passed a turnoff. Got to Casa de Quack about 3:30 and went straight to the treestand. Sat there till almost dark and as usual, the deer were too scared to come out. However, i counted 56 doves in the field. Ate a big meal of leftovers for supper with Quack and the as ever hawt Miz Dawn. Quack's shoulder was really bugging him and Dawn was tired so we watched a foobaw game and called it a night. Set the clock and back in the tree early morning and the deer were still too scared to come out. Quack showed me all the cool places in Sandersville( didn't take long) and then i decided to switch gears and shoot doves that afternoon. The doves left after i fired the first shot and i shot at two more just because i could see them laughing at me. Went to a friend of Quacks place and the terrified deer stayed in the bushes till after dark. Went back to the house and watched the Tide thrash, trash, and bash the Aubies, but Quack was still pretty depressed after the Tech/UGA game. Miz Dawn cooked an awesome supper of deer cubed steak and still found time to chastise Quack for playing with Susie and the tennis ball in the house. It was me, but i figured since she was blaming him i should stay quiet. It's been a long time since i've been around a dog that lived to retrieve. Bucket lid/tennis ball slinging all day long and she was happy. My tub of lard dogs are of the opinion that you threw it, if you want it back go get it. 
 Deer everywhere after dark, but very shots heard anywhere both morning and night.
 So..... to summarize:
Saw no deer while hunting, heard a turkey, heard a wood duck, saw lots of squirrels, shot at 3 doves, met Killa86( he stopped by Quack's), ate good, Miz Dawn is hawt, Quack is high maintenance when he's injured, and I am very envious of his Black Lab. 
I had an absolute ball at the kingdom of quack and hope to get together again!


----------



## Jeff C. (Nov 27, 2011)

rhbama3 said:


> I'm Baaaack!
> What a whirlwind weekend. Left friday and met Keebs in cordele for a quick transaction. She wouldn't eat lunch wif me cause she had a lot of errands. Despite the Geico "Mayhem" dude being in my GPS just past Dublin, i made good time. The dadblame GPS would freeze up and then my little car icon would start spinning and then say recalculating as i passed a turnoff. Got to Casa de Quack about 3:30 and went straight to the treestand. Sat there till almost dark and as usual, the deer were too scared to come out. However, i counted 56 doves in the field. Ate a big meal of leftovers for supper with Quack and the as ever hawt Miz Dawn. Quack's shoulder was really bugging him and Dawn was tired so we watched a foobaw game and called it a night. Set the clock and back in the tree early morning and the deer were still too scared to come out. Quack showed me all the cool places in Sandersville( didn't take long) and then i decided to switch gears and shoot doves that afternoon. The doves left after i fired the first shot and i shot at two more just because i could see them laughing at me. Went to a friend of Quacks place and the terrified deer stayed in the bushes till after dark. Went back to the house and watched the Tide thrash, trash, and bash the Aubies, but Quack was still pretty depressed after the Tech/UGA game. Miz Dawn cooked an awesome supper of deer cubed steak and still found time to chastise Quack for playing with Susie and the tennis ball in the house. It was me, but i figured since she was blaming him i should stay quiet. It's been a long time since i've been around a dog that lived to retrieve. Bucket lid/tennis ball slinging all day long and she was happy. My tub of lard dogs are of the opinion that you threw it, if you want it back go get it.
> Deer everywhere after dark, but very shots heard anywhere both morning and night.
> So..... to summarize:
> ...




LOL!!! Sounds like a Great time....


----------



## Jeff C. (Nov 27, 2011)

CYL...catch ya in a few days!!


----------



## Laneybird (Nov 27, 2011)

Sounda like alot of fun Bama. Sometimes those road trips are just needed. Glad you had a good time!


Jeff, be careful driving bud.


----------



## rhbama3 (Nov 27, 2011)

Jeff C. said:


> CYL...catch ya in a few days!!



seeya, Birfday boy! 
Time to load the 4-wheeler up and get ready for round two. Hopefully, the deer of stewart county won't fear me as much as the washington county ones.


----------



## Sterlo58 (Nov 27, 2011)

Sounds like a good trip RH. I hunted an elusive buck since Thursday. I passed up a number of does. Saturday I decided to give up and shoot a big fat doe. Of course that is when I stopped seeing deer. 

Oh well...still time to add a little more meat to the freezer.


----------



## rhbama3 (Nov 27, 2011)

Sterlo58 said:


> Sounds like a good trip RH. I hunted an elusive buck since Thursday. I passed up a number of does. Saturday I decided to give up and shoot a big fat doe. Of course that is when I stopped seeing deer.
> 
> Oh well...still time to add a little more meat to the freezer.



I'm still waiting to see my FIRST deer of any type while sitting in a tree. This is ridiculous.....

I'm hearing lots of people say activity is way down right now, although Fish-bro whacked a doe this weekend. I still got 3 more days to hunt so i'm hoping......


----------



## rhbama3 (Nov 27, 2011)

It sux to be me.....
Just went to the gas station to fill up for my hour long drive to the hunting lease in the morning. Coming back, i see a Doe and a 6 point standing in my neigbors yard. 300 yards from my house!


----------



## Keebs (Nov 27, 2011)

Hooked On Quack said:


> KEEBSSSS !!!!  Thanks SO much for the relish, that oughta last for awhile !!!
> 
> 
> 
> Dawn decided she didn't want to leave for the mountains today, so looks like we'll be headed out tomorrow.


 it better last until next year, there isn't any more!



rhbama3 said:


> I'm Baaaack!
> What a whirlwind weekend. Left friday and met Keebs in cordele for a quick transaction. She wouldn't eat lunch wif me cause she had a lot of errands. Despite the Geico "Mayhem" dude being in my GPS just past Dublin, i made good time. The dadblame GPS would freeze up and then my little car icon would start spinning and then say recalculating as i passed a turnoff. Got to Casa de Quack about 3:30 and went straight to the treestand. Sat there till almost dark and as usual, the deer were too scared to come out. However, i counted 56 doves in the field. Ate a big meal of leftovers for supper with Quack and the as ever hawt Miz Dawn. Quack's shoulder was really bugging him and Dawn was tired so we watched a foobaw game and called it a night. Set the clock and back in the tree early morning and the deer were still too scared to come out. Quack showed me all the cool places in Sandersville( didn't take long) and then i decided to switch gears and shoot doves that afternoon. The doves left after i fired the first shot and i shot at two more just because i could see them laughing at me. Went to a friend of Quacks place and the terrified deer stayed in the bushes till after dark. Went back to the house and watched the Tide thrash, trash, and bash the Aubies, but Quack was still pretty depressed after the Tech/UGA game. Miz Dawn cooked an awesome supper of deer cubed steak and still found time to chastise Quack for playing with Susie and the tennis ball in the house. It was me, but i figured since she was blaming him i should stay quiet. It's been a long time since i've been around a dog that lived to retrieve. Bucket lid/tennis ball slinging all day long and she was happy. My tub of lard dogs are of the opinion that you threw it, if you want it back go get it.
> Deer everywhere after dark, but very shots heard anywhere both morning and night.
> So..... to summarize:
> ...


Aaaawww dang, but it sounds like ya had a good time!



rhbama3 said:


> It sux to be me.....
> Just went to the gas station to fill up for my hour long drive to the hunting lease in the morning. Coming back, i see a Doe and a 6 point standing in my neigbors yard. 300 yards from my house!


Dang Wobert!


----------



## slip (Nov 27, 2011)

rhbama3 said:


> It sux to be me.....
> Just went to the gas station to fill up for my hour long drive to the hunting lease in the morning. Coming back, i see a Doe and a 6 point standing in my neigbors yard. 300 yards from my house!



I know the feeling, i go to a wma to fight for a spot to hunt ... to come home and find deer tracks in my garden.

I think murphy and i are related somewhere down the line.


----------



## Keebs (Nov 27, 2011)

slip said:


> I know the feeling, i go to a wma to fight for a spot to hunt ... to come home and find deer tracks in my garden.
> 
> I think murphy and i are related somewhere down the line.


Me & Murphy go waaaaaaaaaay back!


----------



## Tag-a-long (Nov 27, 2011)

rhbama3 said:


> It sux to be me.....
> Just went to the gas station to fill up for my hour long drive to the hunting lease in the morning. Coming back, i see a Doe and a 6 point standing in my neigbors yard. 300 yards from my house!



Ya know why that is don't ya???


----------



## rhbama3 (Nov 27, 2011)

Tag-a-long said:


> Ya know why that is don't ya???



witchcraft? Voodoo? Cosmic conspiracy?


----------



## Tag-a-long (Nov 27, 2011)

rhbama3 said:


> witchcraft? Voodoo? Cosmic conspiracy?



Two outta three ain't bad!  You was within 8 miles of my house - not a hug, not a call, not a text, NADA!    You might not want to waste that gas driving to Stewart Co. tomorrow if you get my drift!


----------



## rhbama3 (Nov 27, 2011)

Tag-a-long said:


> Two outta three ain't bad!  You was within 8 miles of my house - not a hug, not a call, not a text, NADA!    You might not want to waste that gas driving to Stewart Co. tomorrow if you get my drift!



Quack called Mitch to see if ya'll wanted to stop by or something. Quack's shoulder was real sore and he stayed home most of the weekend whining....


----------



## Tag-a-long (Nov 27, 2011)

rhbama3 said:


> Quack called Mitch to see if ya'll wanted to stop by or something. Quack's shoulder was real sore and he stayed home most of the weekend whining....



Yeah, yeah - I hear ya!  Uhmmmm....................   good luck tomorrow!


----------



## rhbama3 (Nov 27, 2011)

Tag-a-long said:


> Yeah, yeah - I hear ya!  Uhmmmm....................   good luck tomorrow!



Thanks, I'll need it. Lots of it...


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Nov 27, 2011)

rhbama3 said:


> Quack called Mitch to see if ya'll wanted to stop by or something. Quack's shoulder was real sore and he stayed home most of the weekend whining....


......Didn't ever know if Ya'll were going to be at the farm, or Quack's place??.........That's OK though........I'll give you that jar of F.R.O.G. Jam next time I see Ya!!


----------



## rhbama3 (Nov 27, 2011)

RUTTNBUCK said:


> ......Didn't ever know if Ya'll were going to be at the farm, or Quack's place??.........That's OK though........I'll give you that jar of F.R.O.G. Jam next time I see Ya!!



Thank ya kindly! I'm out.


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Nov 27, 2011)

rhbama3 said:


> Thank ya kindly! I'm out.


Hoping to be able to make it to the Frontier festival this year.........Maybe then!!

Good night, and Good luck in Stewart county!!


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Nov 28, 2011)

Trying to warm up the day as another Monday has snuck in while we slept.


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Nov 28, 2011)

Good Morning Gobblin.  I need a cup of your coffee this morning to get my eyes open and my rear in gear.

I hope that everyone has survived the long weekend and are "bright eyed and bushy tailed" this morning and ready to get back into the work week again.

As for my ongoing football exploits, well, my team finally lost this season and we are done until next year.  This loss eliminated any chance of a possible Georgia Dome appearance this year.  It was definitely not a good experience in Savannah on Friday night.


----------



## Les Miles (Nov 28, 2011)

Morning guys! Time to make the doughnuts


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Nov 28, 2011)

Les Miles said:


> Morning guys! Time to make the doughnuts



Need a pattern?


----------



## rhbama3 (Nov 28, 2011)

well, i'm sitting here looking at my pile of camo wishing i had replaced my rain coat( leaks). Drinking coffee, listening to the wind and rain and thinking i'll prolly be miserable in a treestand this morning. 
It's gonna be fun out there.....


----------



## blood on the ground (Nov 28, 2011)

mornin yall... hope everyone had a great thanksgiving!! so whats new up in here?


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Nov 28, 2011)

rhbama3 said:


> well, i'm sitting here looking at my pile of camo wishing i had replaced my rain coat( leaks). Drinking coffee, listening to the wind and rain and thinking i'll prolly be miserable in a treestand this morning.
> It's gonna be fun out there.....



duct tape?  camo of course


----------



## rhbama3 (Nov 28, 2011)

blood on the ground said:


> mornin yall... hope everyone had a great thanksgiving!! so whats new up in here?



Morning, BOTG!
as soon as this 2nd cup of coffee finishes brewing, I'm outta here. There is a Doe out there somewhere waiting on me. Or not. Got to go to find out. 
Hope this rain lets up by the time i get there. See ya'll later!


----------



## blood on the ground (Nov 28, 2011)

rhbama3 said:


> Morning, BOTG!
> as soon as this 2nd cup of coffee finishes brewing, I'm outta here. There is a Doe out there somewhere waiting on me. Or not. Got to go to find out.
> Hope this rain lets up by the time i get there. See ya'll later!



good luck bro..... i love hunting in the rain.


----------



## Keebs (Nov 28, 2011)

sitting here on the porch, watching the rain, enjoying the fine gobblers coffee & anticipating snacking on some bama jerky this moanin!


----------



## Les Miles (Nov 28, 2011)

One of the guys in the SF came back from visiting his family over the weekend and found his house totally cleaned out by burglars. 

What in the heck is wrong with people??? I hate thieves!!!


----------



## Keebs (Nov 28, 2011)

Les Miles said:


> One of the guys in the SF came back from visiting his family over the weekend and found his house totally cleaned out by burglars.
> 
> What in the heck is wrong with people??? I hate thieves!!!


Me too, got hit TWICE within a 6 month time frame..........grrrrr!


----------



## jsullivan03 (Nov 28, 2011)

:worm:  hey!


----------



## Keebs (Nov 28, 2011)

jsullivan03 said:


> :worm:  hey!


:jump: Hey Sulli!!!!!!!!!  ppppsssstttt, didja hear/see what *I* got now?????


----------



## jsullivan03 (Nov 28, 2011)

Keebs said:


> :jump: Hey Sulli!!!!!!!!!  ppppsssstttt, didja hear/see what *I* got now?????



No, what?


----------



## Keebs (Nov 28, 2011)

jsullivan03 said:


> No, what?


I gotz me a BOXER!!!!!!!!!!  go check out my FB, she is my avatar!


----------



## Keebs (Nov 28, 2011)

Wait a minute........... it's Monday.............. where's.............................

























Mudslinger???????????????


----------



## boneboy96 (Nov 28, 2011)

Keebs said:


> Wait a minute........... it's Monday.............. where's.............................
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Haven't ya seen?   It's raining outside...he's probably stuck in the mud.     Oh and good morning everyone.  Hope everyone had a great 4 day weekend.  I did a little turning (see hobby section) and lots of relaxing.  :trampoline:


----------



## jsullivan03 (Nov 28, 2011)

Keebs said:


> I gotz me a BOXER!!!!!!!!!!  go check out my FB, she is my avatar!



Awesome!!!:trampoline:


----------



## Les Miles (Nov 28, 2011)

Keebs said:


> I gotz me a BOXER!!!!!!!!!!  go check out my FB, she is my avatar!



How is little Doo-doo these days?


----------



## jsullivan03 (Nov 28, 2011)

Keebs said:


> I gotz me a BOXER!!!!!!!!!!  go check out my FB, she is my avatar!



See my new toy?
http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?t=658695


----------



## Keebs (Nov 28, 2011)

boneboy96 said:


> Haven't ya seen?   It's raining outside...he's probably stuck in the mud.     Oh and good morning everyone.  Hope everyone had a great 4 day weekend.  I did a little turning (see hobby section) and lots of relaxing.  :trampoline:


4day?????? heehee, I'm making mine *5*!:jump:


jsullivan03 said:


> Awesome!!!:trampoline:





Les Miles said:


> How is little Doo-doo these days?


 still nameless......... Bossie wasn't a "fit"!



jsullivan03 said:


> See my new toy?
> http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?t=658695


 NIIIIIIIICE!!!!!


----------



## alligood729 (Nov 28, 2011)

gobbleinwoods said:


> interesting is not the word I would choose for a head banging group
> 
> say hello more often



You are correct......interesting might not have been a good description. I posted on FB that is was "loud, headbanging, and absolutely an amazing show from my son and the band." I realize that my Mom and Dad didn't like my music either....circle of life I guess! lol I'll make a new thread this evening after work and post some pictures. They really are good at what they do!!


----------



## rhbama3 (Nov 28, 2011)

I actually saw a deer this morning! It was a buck that would prolly score about 150 (+/- 147) his antlers were about the size of my thumbs. Sat in the pouring rain till it quit and then a really nice frigid wind started blowing. Checked my trail cams and nothing has changed. Hogs all day and night and a couple of yearling does at night. Gonna go again in a few after a cup of coffee and some warmer and dry clothes.
Anybody wanna play count the piggies?


----------



## Les Miles (Nov 28, 2011)

Keebs said:


> still nameless......... Bossie wasn't a "fit"!



Doo-Doo is a nice name. And me and Quack really like the way it sounds.


----------



## chuckb7718 (Nov 28, 2011)

Dang it's dead in here!
Here I am trying to slip back in the groove and nobody's home!


----------



## Les Miles (Nov 28, 2011)

chuckb7718 said:


> Dang it's dead in here!
> Here I am trying to slip back in the groove and nobody's home!



Nobody likes Doo-Doo I guess...

I think it's a nice name.


----------



## chuckb7718 (Nov 28, 2011)

Les Miles said:


> Nobody likes Doo-Doo I guess...
> 
> I think it's a nice name.



Doo-doo just ain't masculine enough....reminds me of Foo-foo.


----------



## John I. Shore (Nov 28, 2011)

I still like Sniffles.


----------



## Sterlo58 (Nov 28, 2011)

Dang Keebs you gotta give that poor dog a name.  

How about JUDGE - as in heah comes da judge


----------



## Keebs (Nov 28, 2011)

Les Miles said:


> Doo-Doo is a nice name. And me and Quack really like the way it sounds.


NO............ 'nuff said?



chuckb7718 said:


> Dang it's dead in here!
> Here I am trying to slip back in the groove and nobody's home!


sorry, I'm slacking since I took another day off of work......


chuckb7718 said:


> Doo-doo just ain't masculine enough....reminds me of Foo-foo.


Thank you!



messermacher said:


> I still like Sniffles.


Nope, that don't fit her neither!:nono:


Sterlo58 said:


> Dang Keebs you gotta give that poor dog a name.
> 
> How about JUDGE - as in heah comes da judge


I KNOW!!!!!!! But nothing has "fit" her yet!!!!!!!!:nono:


----------



## jsullivan03 (Nov 28, 2011)

Doo-Doo sounds like a fine name to me!


----------



## Keebs (Nov 28, 2011)

jsullivan03 said:


> Doo-Doo sounds like a fine name to me!


:swords::swords:


ALLRIGHT, here, I'll ask THIS bunch.............. really, what's the point? what's the reason? anyone? huh?..........??????????????


----------



## Kendallbearden (Nov 28, 2011)

Gooood evening everyone


----------



## slip (Nov 28, 2011)

So ... it feels like November again!


----------



## Les Miles (Nov 28, 2011)

Kendallbearden said:


> Gooood evening everyone



Hello Doo-Doo Bearden 

Wonder if I could bribe 243 to change your screen name to that.


----------



## Sterlo58 (Nov 28, 2011)

Keebs said:


> :swords::swords:
> 
> 
> ALLRIGHT, here, I'll ask THIS bunch.............. really, what's the point? what's the reason? anyone? huh?..........??????????????



Care to elaborate ?


----------



## rhbama3 (Nov 28, 2011)

I sat in the pouring rain this morning and finally saw my first deer. No matter how hard i tried, them stoopid little antlers wouldn't disappear. Then the rain stopped and the wind started trying to blow me outta the tree. Man, i got cold after being wet.
Then, this afternoon....
At 5:32 pm a yearling stepped out of the bushes. Then another, then...... there she was, Mama Doe! I slowly tried to raise my rifle and cross my knee to rest the gun on. Finally, all 3 heads were down at the same time. Clicked off the safety, crosshairs right on her heart, 110 yards, and squeezed off the shot!













This is where things went horribly, horribly wrong. 
When i shot/, i saw a limb on a sapling fall, but the Doe jumped 5 feet in the air and then turned and took off running. I got down and checked, and sure enough, i had cut a limb the size of a pencil, that i couldn't see from the stand. I found one handful of long white hair, but no blood. I walked 30 yards into the woods the way she went and couldn't find a speck of blood. 
 I killed a limb and shaved a Doe's belly.
In the name of all that's holy, what have i got to do to get rid of this curse?


----------



## Hankus (Nov 28, 2011)

Shoot straight and look clear


----------



## jsullivan03 (Nov 28, 2011)

Hankus said:


> Shoot straight and look clear



HEYYYYYY DUDEEEEEEEEEE!!!


----------



## Les Miles (Nov 28, 2011)

rhbama3 said:


> In the name of all that's holy, what have i got to do to get rid of this curse?



I have consulted the voodoo high priestess down in NOLA.

She stated that until you swear allegiance to all things LSU , paint your house & car purple and gold, and deliver a crawfish poboy every Wednesday at lunchtime to Les Mile's office... then the curse will continue.


----------



## Keebs (Nov 28, 2011)

Sterlo58 said:


> Care to elaborate ?


uuuuhhhhh, no, let's just say.........life ain't a "beach" right now..... "know what I mean?"



rhbama3 said:


> I sat in the pouring rain this morning and finally saw my first deer. No matter how hard i tried, them stoopid little antlers wouldn't disappear. Then the rain stopped and the wind started trying to blow me outta the tree. Man, i got cold after being wet.
> Then, this afternoon....
> At 5:32 pm a yearling stepped out of the bushes. Then another, then...... there she was, Mama Doe! I slowly tried to raise my rifle and cross my knee to rest the gun on. Finally, all 3 heads were down at the same time. Clicked off the safety, crosshairs right on her heart, 110 yards, and squeezed off the shot!
> 
> ...


Gawd as my WITNESS, I could SEE this happenin'! :swords::swords:
Dang Wobert, I do believe you missed your calling, you shoulda/coulda been a writer!!!!!!!!! And I could be yo reader!
remember, I have the "face for radio"!


----------



## Hankus (Nov 28, 2011)

Hank III an all the cold ones I can afford have made me partially this way


----------



## rhbama3 (Nov 28, 2011)

Hankus said:


> Shoot straight and look clear





jsullivan03 said:


> HEYYYYYY DUDEEEEEEEEEE!!!



Hey, it's the flashlight guys! 
Where have ya'll been?


----------



## Hankus (Nov 28, 2011)

jsullivan03 said:


> HEYYYYYY DUDEEEEEEEEEE!!!





Hankus said:


> Hank III an all the cold ones I can afford have made me partially this way


----------



## jsullivan03 (Nov 28, 2011)

Les Miles said:


> I have consulted the voodoo high priestess down in NOLA.
> 
> She stated that until you swear allegiance to all things LSU , paint your house & car purple and gold, and deliver a crawfish poboy every Wednesday at lunchtime to Les Mile's office... then the curse will continue.


----------



## Hankus (Nov 28, 2011)

rhbama3 said:


> Hey, it's the flashlight guys!
> Where have ya'll been?



lawd a mercy I figger that was fergot


----------



## jsullivan03 (Nov 28, 2011)

rhbama3 said:


> Hey, it's the flashlight guys!
> Where have ya'll been?



I show up when I can....


----------



## jsullivan03 (Nov 28, 2011)

jsullivan03 said:


> I show up when I can....



they took my internetz away at work


----------



## jsullivan03 (Nov 28, 2011)

Hankus said:


> lawd a mercy I figger that was fergot



they don't ferget nuthn around here.


----------



## Hankus (Nov 28, 2011)

jsullivan03 said:


> they took my internetz away at work



Me toooooooooooooo


----------



## rhbama3 (Nov 28, 2011)

Les Miles said:


> I have consulted the voodoo high priestess down in NOLA.
> 
> She stated that until you swear allegiance to all things LSU , paint your house & car purple and gold, and deliver a crawfish poboy every Wednesday at lunchtime to Les Mile's office... then the curse will continue.



Well, she definitely has more pull than the guy sitting on a 5 gallon bucket talking to Jesus on Canal St. 

As for the rest, the profanity bot would overload.


----------



## Hankus (Nov 28, 2011)

rhbama3 said:


> As for the rest, the profanity bot would overload.



Ive done that several places


----------



## Les Miles (Nov 28, 2011)

rhbama3 said:


> Well, she definitely has more pull than the guy sitting on a 5 gallon bucket talking to Jesus on Canal St.
> 
> As for the rest, the profanity bot would overload.



Well, I do have to say one thing....



















































...the new avatar is a good start.


----------



## Keebs (Nov 28, 2011)

Hankus said:


> Hank III an all the cold ones I can afford have made me partially this way






Hankus said:


> lawd a mercy I figger that was fergot


Nope, this bunch don't fergit!  HEY ...............


rhbama3 said:


> Well, she definitely has more pull than the guy sitting on a 5 gallon bucket talking to Jesus on Canal St.
> 
> As for the rest, the profanity bot would overload.


probably................ 
I *STILL* ain't got "MY" answer................  I'm pretty much needing sumthin here, pretty soon........... it ain't too good rat now...... ya know??????


----------



## Hankus (Nov 28, 2011)

Keebs said:


> Nope, this bunch don't fergit!  HEY ...............
> 
> probably................
> I *STILL* ain't got "MY" answer................  I'm pretty much needing sumthin here, pretty soon........... it ain't too good rat now...... ya know??????



Yep 

Me neither 

4 so fer


----------



## rhbama3 (Nov 28, 2011)

Les Miles said:


> Well, I do have to say one thing....
> 
> ...the new avatar is a good start.


Never again. It ain't worth all the crap and trash talk thats happened over a simple bet. 



Keebs said:


> Nope, this bunch don't fergit!  HEY ...............
> 
> probably................
> I *STILL* ain't got "MY" answer................  I'm pretty much needing sumthin here, pretty soon........... it ain't too good rat now...... ya know??????


----------



## Les Miles (Nov 28, 2011)

Saints game is starting. See you folks later...


----------



## Keebs (Nov 28, 2011)

Hankus said:


> Yep
> 
> Me neither
> 
> 4 so fer


 I Srsly worry 'bout you at times.. good to see ya posting though, at least I know you're still around..............


----------



## Hankus (Nov 28, 2011)

Keebs said:


> I Srsly worry 'bout you at times.. good to see ya posting though, at least I know you're still around..............



Every body that worries has reason to worry bout me at times  I killed a deer wid Trap guidin tha weekend fore last ya know


----------



## rhbama3 (Nov 28, 2011)

Les Miles said:


> Saints game is starting. See you folks later...



Go Mark Ingram go!


----------



## jsullivan03 (Nov 28, 2011)

Keebs said:


> I Srsly worry 'bout you at times.. good to see ya posting though, at least I know you're still around..............




dont we all...


----------



## Tag-a-long (Nov 28, 2011)

rhbama3 said:


> In the name of all that's holy, what have i got to do to get rid of this curse?







Hankus said:


> Shoot straight and look clear



Or you could try that!


----------



## jsullivan03 (Nov 28, 2011)

Marietta Mike...I see you lurking at the bottom! I know who you are.  Don't get mixed up with this crowd...i'm warning you now...

-Jakal03


----------



## Tag-a-long (Nov 28, 2011)

Hankus said:


> Every body that worries has reason to worry bout me at times  I killed a deer wid Trap guidin tha weekend fore last ya know



Oh good lawd... I should have done already been worrying!


----------



## Hankus (Nov 28, 2011)

Tag-a-long said:


> Or you could try that!


----------



## jsullivan03 (Nov 28, 2011)

Tttttttttaaaaaaaaaaaaggggggggggg!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Hankus (Nov 28, 2011)

Tag-a-long said:


> Oh good lawd... I should have done already been worrying!



Seen a nice building that seemed to have been a plastic manufacturin place a while back. Rutt may know what I mean cause "The Boys in Blue" was doin a lil work out there.....


----------



## Keebs (Nov 28, 2011)

Hankus said:


> Every body that worries has reason to worry bout me at times  I killed a deer wid Trap guidin tha weekend fore last ya know


Iiiiiii, oh heck, never mind, congrats..................



jsullivan03 said:


> Marietta Mike...I see you lurking at the bottom! I know who you are.  Don't get mixed up with this crowd...i'm warning you now...
> 
> -Jakal03


 quit warning the newbie's!!!!!!!!!!



Tag-a-long said:


> Oh good lawd... I should have done already been worrying!


 Naaaaww, I had it covered for both of us!


----------



## Hankus (Nov 28, 2011)

jsullivan03 said:


> Tttttttttaaaaaaaaaaaaggggggggggg!!!!!!!!!



I seed her first :swords:


----------



## Hankus (Nov 28, 2011)

Keebs said:


> Naaaaww, I had it covered for both of us!



Was it the drinks or the firepower


----------



## Krickit (Nov 28, 2011)

Evenin' y'all


----------



## jsullivan03 (Nov 28, 2011)

Krickit said:


> Evenin' y'all




geez....


----------



## deermeat270 (Nov 28, 2011)

I just wanted to help!!!


----------



## Krickit (Nov 28, 2011)

jsullivan03 said:


> geez....



Know what, you can kiss it! :nono:

I know where you sleep...


----------



## rhbama3 (Nov 28, 2011)

Krickit said:


> Evenin' y'all



well, hello purty lady!


----------



## Hankus (Nov 28, 2011)

Krickit said:


> Know what, you can kiss it! :nono:
> 
> I know where you sleep...



Somehow I figgered you'd show up to steal my poker


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Nov 28, 2011)

Hankus said:


> Seen a nice building that seemed to have been a plastic manufacturin place a while back. Rutt may know what I mean cause "The Boys in Blue" was doin a lil work out there.....


You mean to tell me you delivered electrical supplies there, and didn't give me a shout??...........I mean at least the last time you rode by you hollered out the window:swords:


----------



## Krickit (Nov 28, 2011)

rhbama3 said:


> well, hello purty lady!



Hey bama!  Hope all is well


----------



## Krickit (Nov 28, 2011)

Hankus said:


> Somehow I figgered you'd show up to steal my poker



That's what I do!


----------



## rhbama3 (Nov 28, 2011)

Krickit said:


> Hey bama!  Hope all is well



well, it depends on what we are talking about. 
Time to eat a couple of burgers and hit the shower. See ya'll later!


----------



## Tag-a-long (Nov 28, 2011)

Hankus said:


> Seen a nice building that seemed to have been a plastic manufacturin place a while back. Rutt may know what I mean cause "The Boys in Blue" was doin a lil work out there.....



He don't tell me nuttin!    Them boys in blue stay busy I tell ya tru!  




jsullivan03 said:


> Tttttttttaaaaaaaaaaaaggggggggggg!!!!!!!!!



Hey J!  How's it going? I've been gone near 'bout as long as you and Hankus!


----------



## Hankus (Nov 28, 2011)

RUTTNBUCK said:


> You mean to tell me you delivered electrical supplies there, and didn't give me a shout??...........I mean at least the last time you rode by you hollered out the window:swords:



I didn have a number no more and I didn see ya so I jus hit an ran  It was short notice on the delivery so I couldn send word. Looked like a nice setup though


----------



## Hankus (Nov 28, 2011)

Krickit said:


> That's what I do!



An I promise not to throw a fit 



Tag-a-long said:


> He don't tell me nuttin!    Them boys in blue stay busy I tell ya tru!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



He didn know 

An zactly how we end up here at onct I ain got the foggiest  This is jus where the beer guided me


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Nov 28, 2011)

Hankus said:


> I didn have a number no more and I didn see ya so I jus hit an ran  It was short notice on the delivery so I couldn send word. Looked like a nice setup though


If ya came inside the building to make the delivery, ya was only a couple of feet away...........All the work is Being done on my end of the building


----------



## Hankus (Nov 28, 2011)

RUTTNBUCK said:


> If ya came inside the building to make the delivery, ya was only a couple of feet away...........All the work is Being done on my end of the building



I came in the back/side entrance not through the normal entrance, then caught the 2nd roll up door I think all the way to the other end. I delivered to the wall where the offices were before yall was there.


----------



## jsullivan03 (Nov 28, 2011)

RUTTNBUCK said:


> If ya came inside the building to make the delivery, ya was only a couple of feet away...........All the work is Being done on my end of the building



ummm...i know i've been gone a while and all....but you got some funny title under yo name!


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Nov 28, 2011)

Krickit said:


> Evenin' y'all


Good Evening!!.......Good to see you around again!!



jsullivan03 said:


> geez....


Like the new boat!!........When we gonna hit the flats??


----------



## jsullivan03 (Nov 28, 2011)

RUTTNBUCK said:


> Good Evening!!.......Good to see you around again!!
> 
> Like the new boat!!........When we gonna hit the flats??



whenever you want to sir!


----------



## Hankus (Nov 28, 2011)

jsullivan03 said:


> ummm...i know i've been gone a while and all....but you got some funny title under yo name!



Yeah he became special


----------



## jsullivan03 (Nov 28, 2011)

Hankus said:


> Yeah he became special



I've been called speshul a time or two myself....


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Nov 28, 2011)

Hankus said:


> I came in the back/side entrance not through the normal entrance, then caught the 2nd roll up door I think all the way to the other end. I delivered to the wall where the offices were before yall was there.


Yeah I'm up there with the offices. You must have been there before 8:00 AM



jsullivan03 said:


> ummm...i know i've been gone a while and all....but you got some funny title under yo name!


Yeah I upset the WOW's, and they put a curse on me!!


----------



## Hankus (Nov 28, 2011)

Hankus said:


> Yeah he became special





jsullivan03 said:


> I've been called speshul a time or two myself....



Notice the spellin difference


----------



## jsullivan03 (Nov 28, 2011)

RUTTNBUCK said:


> Yeah I'm up there with the offices. You must have been there before 8:00 AM
> 
> Yeah I upset the WOW's, and they put a curse on me!!


----------



## Hankus (Nov 28, 2011)

RUTTNBUCK said:


> Yeah I'm up there with the offices. You must have been there before 8:00 AM
> 
> Yeah I upset the WOW's, and they put a curse on me!!



Naw was tween 930 an 10. Jus in, unload an run. Was the 2nd unexpected stop on a 5 stop day. Cain say as I saw anybody but them blue ones that escorted me in


----------



## jsullivan03 (Nov 28, 2011)

aight yall, it was fun hangin for a night.  I'll try to come around a little more often.  -J


----------



## Hankus (Nov 28, 2011)

Yall taker as she comes I gotta go fore slip fergits how I am and tosses me outta the political ferum


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Nov 28, 2011)

RUTTNBUCK said:


> Good Evening!!.......Good to see you around again!!
> 
> Like the new boat!!........When we gonna hit the flats??





jsullivan03 said:


> whenever you want to sir!


Did you see my Pics on FB.......Me, and baldfish on the flats??



Hankus said:


> Naw was tween 930 an 10. Jus in, unload an run. Was the 2nd unexpected stop on a 5 stop day. Cain say as I saw anybody but them blue ones that escorted me in


You must have delivered during the Thanksgiving shutdown


----------



## Keebs (Nov 28, 2011)

Hankus said:


> Was it the drinks or the firepower


both...............



Krickit said:


> Evenin' y'all


Hey gal!


jsullivan03 said:


> geez....


oh, hush!:nono:


Krickit said:


> Know what, you can kiss it! :nono:
> 
> I know where you sleep...


 you go girl!


ok, fuss ahmungst yo selves, I'm gonna go eat some back strap, rotisssereeed with mushrooms, onions & bell peppers, and a baked tater.......... catch ya'll later...............


----------



## jsullivan03 (Nov 28, 2011)

RUTTNBUCK said:


> Did you see my Pics on FB.......Me, and baldfish on the flats??




Yep, just did.  Very awesome!  Great pics!.....but what i didn't see was any pictures of fish?!?!


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Nov 28, 2011)

jsullivan03 said:


> Yep, just did.  Very awesome!  Great pics!.....but what i didn't see was any pictures of fish?!?!


There was a pic of baldfish with trout in his Yak, and a pic of the Redfish I caught!!....Had a really good Red break my line, unfortunately they don't hang around for the photo op!!

The weather worked against us most of the week!!......Spent most of our time trying to stay out of the wind


----------



## jsullivan03 (Nov 28, 2011)

RUTTNBUCK said:


> There was a pic of baldfish with trout in his Yak, and a pic of the Redfish I caught!!....Had a really good Red break my line, unfortunately they don't hang around for the photo op!!
> 
> The weather worked against us most of the week!!......Spent most of our time trying to stay out of the wind



Uh huh.... 


I do want to talk to you about that trip.  Looks like a perfect one for the 'Noe.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Nov 29, 2011)

Anyone need cup this morning?


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Nov 29, 2011)

I need a couple of cups this morning, Gobblin.

I am running late as I was just catching up on the local news.  Based on the weather update, I guess after yesterday that I take my "floaties" off and I can leave my snowshoes in the closet after all today.


----------



## SnowHunter (Nov 29, 2011)

It was c-c-c-c-cold outside this m-m-m-morning


----------



## Sterlo58 (Nov 29, 2011)

SnowHunter said:


> It was c-c-c-c-cold outside this m-m-m-morning



G-g-g-et  m-m-more c-c-c-offee.
Mornin Snowy.


----------



## SnowHunter (Nov 29, 2011)

Sterlo58 said:


> G-g-g-et  m-m-more c-c-c-offee.
> Mornin Snowy.



Almost done w/the first pot 

Mornin Neil 

Should be a productive day, long as the wind stays away


----------



## Les Miles (Nov 29, 2011)

Good morning Gobble, Eagle Eye, Sterlo58, and Snowy 

The regular folks should be in here shortly...


----------



## Sterlo58 (Nov 29, 2011)

Howdy Les.


----------



## SnowHunter (Nov 29, 2011)

Les Miles said:


> Good morning Gobble, Eagle Eye, Sterlo58, and Snowy
> 
> The regular folks should be in here shortly...



Hey Stranger


----------



## killa86 (Nov 29, 2011)

Good morning Gobble, Eagle Eye, Sterlo58, and Snowy,Les Miles  and some of us unregular folks who been working out of town for a while are here as well . 

So a very good morning to you all.

Also got to meet Rhbama (Robert is one heckofa nice guy)Pleasure to meet you this weekend. Mill didnt try to trick you into his rigged board of twista did he. you know the rules visitors go 1st. the spinner has only one color and thats blue and it has a right hand,left hand right knee and left knee on it. Something is mighty wrong with this board. I aint playin no more.


----------



## Sterlo58 (Nov 29, 2011)

Mornin Killa...haven't seen ya for a while.


----------



## Sterlo58 (Nov 29, 2011)

Well...time for my morning exercise and then back to work looking for a job. 

Catch up with yall later.


----------



## killa86 (Nov 29, 2011)

Sterlo58 said:


> Mornin Killa...haven't seen ya for a while.



yep. aint had much time lately aint felt much like gettin on the computer in the hotel rooms


----------



## Keebs (Nov 29, 2011)

gobbleinwoods said:


> Anyone need cup this morning?


 YES, PLEASE!!!!!!!!!



EAGLE EYE 444 said:


> I need a couple of cups this morning, Gobblin.
> 
> I am running late as I was just catching up on the local news.  Based on the weather update, I guess after yesterday that I take my "floaties" off and I can leave my snowshoes in the closet after all today.


 mernin!


SnowHunter said:


> It was c-c-c-c-cold outside this m-m-m-morning


 Even down here!!!! Loving it!!!!!


Sterlo58 said:


> G-g-g-et  m-m-more c-c-c-offee.
> Mornin Snowy.


 Mornin' Neil!


Les Miles said:


> Good morning Gobble, Eagle Eye, Sterlo58, and Snowy
> 
> The regular folks should be in here shortly...


 Here I iz!:trampoline:


killa86 said:


> Good morning Gobble, Eagle Eye, Sterlo58, and Snowy,Les Miles  and some of us unregular folks who been working out of town for a while are here as well .
> 
> So a very good morning to you all.
> 
> Also got to meet Rhbama (Robert is one heckofa nice guy)Pleasure to meet you this weekend. Mill didnt try to trick you into his rigged board of twista did he. you know the rules visitors go 1st. the spinner has only one color and thats blue and it has a right hand,left hand right knee and left knee on it. Something is mighty wrong with this board. I aint playin no more.


 Welcome back, stranger!  And yes, WobertWoo is an awesome dude!


----------



## chuckb7718 (Nov 29, 2011)

Mornin folks.
Just passing thru.
Boss'll be in shortly. Need to rub against something dirty so it'll look like I been busy!


----------



## mudracing101 (Nov 29, 2011)

Good morning my waders, Wazzzzz up, what did i miss, who did i miss, who missed me


----------



## Keebs (Nov 29, 2011)

chuckb7718 said:


> Mornin folks.
> Just passing thru.
> Boss'll be in shortly. Need to rub against something dirty so it'll look like I been busy!


 C;mere, I'll ................  oh wait, never mind, forgot your last warning!!!!!!!



mudracing101 said:


> Good morning my waders, Wazzzzz up, what did i miss, who did i miss, who missed me


 YAY, I don't have to ride home alone now!!!!! Whoo-hoooo!!!!!!! 
Oh & Unc? you need to visit yo niece, she is growing in leaps & bounds!!!!!!


----------



## mudracing101 (Nov 29, 2011)

Keebs said:


> C;mere, I'll ................  oh wait, never mind, forgot your last warning!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> YAY, I don't have to ride home alone now!!!!! Whoo-hoooo!!!!!!!
> Oh & Unc? you need to visit yo niece, she is growing in leaps & bounds!!!!!!



I'm ready :trampoline:, pic please


----------



## mudracing101 (Nov 29, 2011)

OH and Keebs that is one of your better avatars


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Nov 29, 2011)

Good Morning to all of you fine creek waders that have gotten out from underneath the covers this morning and decided to take on the world head-on.  Great to see all of your smiling faces.........especially Snowey and Keebs !!!!!     

Hope all of you have a good day and pass it on.





I am hungry already.  Now what am I going to eat for lunch ???   Any suggestions ???


----------



## Keebs (Nov 29, 2011)

mudracing101 said:


> I'm ready :trampoline:, pic please


she doesn't "pose" too well, she's either wide open or asleep!


mudracing101 said:


> OH and Keebs that is one of your better avatars


 Why thank you!


----------



## Keebs (Nov 29, 2011)

EAGLE EYE 444 said:


> Good Morning to all of you fine creek waders that have gotten out from underneath the covers this morning and decided to take on the world head-on.  Great to see all of your smiling faces.........especially Snowey and Keebs !!!!!
> 
> Hope all of you have a good day and pass it on.
> 
> ...


 *I* am having some duck gumbo that Wobert woo bestowed on me!:yummy:


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Nov 29, 2011)

Keebs said:


> *I* am having some duck gumbo that Wobert woo bestowed on me!:yummy:



Now, you know that Bama nor Quack could ever kill a duck even if it was sitting on the end of their gun barrel and they had 5 full boxes of shells.  Yep, Bama must have bought these ducks for you !!!!!

PS:  There is a rumor floating around that the same goes for these two when it comes to turkeys and hogs too !!!  Come to think of it, whenever we need rain though, we should just send Bama hunting/scouting, fishing etc.  It works every time.  Yep, I am thinking that Bama did some serious outdoor activities during the past day or so, because that dang ark came floating by late last night over this way and I could have sworn that Bama was at the helm !!!      You just gotta love those two characters.


----------



## jkk6028 (Nov 29, 2011)

morning everyone, had to drink my coffee black this morning......went by grocery store to get milk and they were packed last night so kept on going. everyone was stocking up for the big storm


----------



## Keebs (Nov 29, 2011)

EAGLE EYE 444 said:


> Now, you know that Bama nor Quack could ever kill a duck even if it was sitting on the end of their gun barrel and they had 5 full boxes of shells.  Yep, Bama must have bought these ducks for you !!!!!
> 
> PS:  There is a rumor floating around that the same goes for these two when it comes to turkeys and hogs too !!!  Come to think of it, whenever we need rain though, we should just send Bama hunting/scouting, fishing etc.  It works every time.  Yep, I am thinking that Bama did some serious outdoor activities during the past day or so, because that dang ark came floating by late last night over this way and I could have sworn that Bama was at the helm !!!      You just gotta love those two characters.


Not sure where he got the ducks, but I know he gave me the gumbo!  I shoulda got him to come by the house on the way to or from Quacks, maybe I'd've gotten more rain............. 



jkk6028 said:


> morning everyone, had to drink my coffee black this morning......went by grocery store to get milk and they were packed last night so kept on going. everyone was stocking up for the big storm


 didja see the white stuff falling?????


----------



## killa86 (Nov 29, 2011)

Keebs said:


> YES, PLEASE!!!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> mernin!
> ...



howdy Keebs. A few weeks ago i had some kinda really good concoction at Quacks house that you made up it was delicious. Dont remember what it was called only that it made my belly happy. some sorta relish.


----------



## blood on the ground (Nov 29, 2011)

what up wabblers.........dijyall all have a good thankgiving?? i was in the great state uf alabamer...fryin and smokin turkeys!! dang good eatin..


----------



## Keebs (Nov 29, 2011)

killa86 said:


> howdy Keebs. A few weeks ago i had some kinda really good concoction at Quacks house that you made up it was delicious. Dont remember what it was called only that it made my belly happy. some sorta relish.


You need to see if MizDawn will let you sample her latest supply of pear relish........... I gave it a little extra "kick" for her!
Thanks, glad ya liked it!



blood on the ground said:


> what up wabblers.........dijyall all have a good thankgiving?? i was in the great state uf alabamer...fryin and smokin turkeys!! dang good eatin..


:jump: Hey!  Ya caught up from the jet lag?


----------



## mudracing101 (Nov 29, 2011)

blood on the ground said:


> what up wabblers.........dijyall all have a good thankgiving?? i was in the great state uf alabamer...fryin and smokin turkeys!! dang good eatin..


Kill any deer?


Keebs said:


> You need to see if MizDawn will let you sample her latest supply of pear relish........... I gave it a little extra "kick" for her!
> Thanks, glad ya liked it!
> 
> 
> :jump: Hey!  Ya caught up from the jet lag?



Havnt tried mine yet,  What did you tell me to put it on


----------



## Keebs (Nov 29, 2011)

mudracing101 said:


> Kill any deer?
> 
> 
> Havnt tried mine yet,  What did you tell me to put it on


 let's see, Slip likes his on crackers, Miguel puts his on greens, I prefer mine on peas/butter beans, corn bread and cubed steak, and I've been known to substitute it for relish when making chicken salad, and  according to Quack, MizDawn eats it on everything!


----------



## mudracing101 (Nov 29, 2011)

Keebs said:


> let's see, Slip likes his on crackers, Miguel puts his on greens, I prefer mine on peas/butter beans, corn bread and cubed steak, and I've been known to substitute it for relish when making chicken salad, and  according to Quack, MizDawn eats it on everything!



Hows it go with mustard


----------



## blood on the ground (Nov 29, 2011)

Keebs said:


> You need to see if MizDawn will let you sample her latest supply of pear relish........... I gave it a little extra "kick" for her!
> Thanks, glad ya liked it!
> 
> 
> :jump: Hey!  Ya caught up from the jet lag?





mudracing101 said:


> Kill any deer?
> 
> only seen slick heads.. dont really need the meat so we gave them all a pass. hunted a lot though, nothing moving really.
> Havnt tried mine yet,  What did you tell me to put it on



i am...10 days was nice but man it goes quick!


----------



## blood on the ground (Nov 29, 2011)

Mud.....all we seen was slick heads. i didnt need the meat so they all got a pass.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Nov 29, 2011)

Being injured isn't all bad, got out of the mountain trip and the Christmas shopping trip...


----------



## killa86 (Nov 29, 2011)

mudracing101 said:


> Kill any deer?
> 
> 
> Havnt tried mine yet,  What did you tell me to put it on



Put it on anything that you can find it iz delicious on anything


----------



## killa86 (Nov 29, 2011)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Being injured isn't all bad, got out of the mountain trip and the Christmas shopping trip...



you just think your injured wait till dawn finds out it was intentional so you could get out of stuff. I can taste that good pear relish now.


----------



## Keebs (Nov 29, 2011)

mudracing101 said:


> Hows it go with mustard





blood on the ground said:


> i am...10 days was nice but man it goes quick!


It does don't it?  This 4 day work week will DRAG!!


Hooked On Quack said:


> Being injured isn't all bad, got out of the mountain trip and the Christmas shopping trip...


You ain't as dumb as ya look, huh? 


killa86 said:


> Put it on anything that you can find it iz delicious on anything


 another convert!


----------



## mudracing101 (Nov 29, 2011)

blood on the ground said:


> Mud.....all we seen was slick heads. i didnt need the meat so they all got a pass.


 always good just to see deer



Hooked On Quack said:


> Being injured isn't all bad, got out of the mountain trip and the Christmas shopping trip...






killa86 said:


> Put it on anything that you can find it iz delicious on anything



Have to try it soon


----------



## Keebs (Nov 29, 2011)

HOLY MOLY, Batman.............. ROBEEERRRRRRTTTTTTTTTT!!!!!!!!!!!  Dang this gumbo is *WARM*!!!!!!


----------



## mudracing101 (Nov 29, 2011)

the Pub chicken wings and cheese sticks


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Nov 29, 2011)

Keebs said:


> HOLY MOLY, Batman.............. ROBEEERRRRRRTTTTTTTTTT!!!!!!!!!!!  Dang this gumbo is *WARM*!!!!!!





Haven't tried mine, love me some gumbo !!!   Those are the ducks I carried to Nic on the way to PCB .


----------



## Keebs (Nov 29, 2011)

mudracing101 said:


> the Pub chicken wings and cheese sticks


I love da Pub!!!


Hooked On Quack said:


> Haven't tried mine, love me some gumbo !!!   Those are the ducks I carried to Nic on the way to PCB .


What ya waiting for??????  Once MizDawn tries it, you ain't gonna get any more!


----------



## slip (Nov 29, 2011)

Mornin folks.:worm:


----------



## Keebs (Nov 29, 2011)

slip said:


> Mornin folks.:worm:


:jump: Hai!


----------



## blood on the ground (Nov 29, 2011)

these new hrs are kickin my hind end!


----------



## Keebs (Nov 29, 2011)

blood on the ground said:


> these new hrs are kickin my hind end!


 my body signals "lights out" at dark too!


----------



## Les Miles (Nov 29, 2011)

Keebs said:


> my body signals "lights out" at dark too!



Isn't that the regular condition of your brain???


----------



## blood on the ground (Nov 29, 2011)

Keebs said:


> my body signals "lights out" at dark too!



AMEN! i have turned into my dad going to bed with the chickens.


----------



## Keebs (Nov 29, 2011)

Les Miles said:


> Isn't that the regular condition of your brain???


 you're confused *again* that's YOUR condition............ 



blood on the ground said:


> AMEN! i have turned into my dad going to bed with the chickens.


 I wish I COULD but it don't happen that way...............


----------



## mudracing101 (Nov 29, 2011)

I could use a nap now


----------



## Les Miles (Nov 29, 2011)

mudracing101 said:


> I could use a nap now



Good idea! I'll be back in a few hours...


----------



## Keebs (Nov 29, 2011)

mudracing101 said:


> I could use a nap now


 You've been off way long enough to take enough naps to last you a while!


Les Miles said:


> Good idea! I'll be back in a few hours...


 aaaahhhhh, peace & quiet for a while............


----------



## mudracing101 (Nov 29, 2011)

Keebs said:


> You've been off way long enough to take enough naps to last you a while!
> 
> aaaahhhhh, peace & quiet for a while............



just a quickie , please


----------



## Keebs (Nov 29, 2011)

mudracing101 said:


> just a quickie , please


5 minute power nap!


----------



## mudracing101 (Nov 29, 2011)

Keebs said:


> 5 minute power nap!



starting now


----------



## boneboy96 (Nov 29, 2011)

5 minutes up yet?


----------



## threeleggedpigmy (Nov 29, 2011)

boneboy96 said:


> 5 minutes up yet?



SOmebody hitting the snooze button. :nono:


----------



## slip (Nov 29, 2011)

Dad always picks the best weather every year to put up christmas lights. 39 degrees, 15mph wind and a light rain ... hey i've got a idea, lets go play with electricity and ladders!


----------



## Keebs (Nov 29, 2011)

threeleggedpigmy said:


> SOmebody hitting the snooze button. :nono:


 yeah he is!


Aaaaaawwww look at Munchkin!!!!!!!!


----------



## threeleggedpigmy (Nov 29, 2011)

Keebs said:


> yeah he is!
> 
> 
> Aaaaaawwww look at Munchkin!!!!!!!!



Looks good in bulldog colors


----------



## mudracing101 (Nov 29, 2011)

hmm, smack, yawn is it five yet


----------



## mudracing101 (Nov 29, 2011)

slip said:


> Dad always picks the best weather every year to put up christmas lights. 39 degrees, 15mph wind and a light rain ... hey i've got a idea, lets go play with electricity and ladders!



Yep, got to be cold with a wet ground to put em up at our house too


----------



## mudracing101 (Nov 29, 2011)

threeleggedpigmy said:


> Looks good in bulldog colors


----------



## Keebs (Nov 29, 2011)

threeleggedpigmy said:


> Looks good in bulldog colors


Darlin', he'd look good in any color!


mudracing101 said:


> hmm, smack, yawn is it five yet





slip said:


> Dad always picks the best weather every year to put up christmas lights. 39 degrees, 15mph wind and a light rain ... hey i've got a idea, lets go play with electricity and ladders!


----------



## mudracing101 (Nov 29, 2011)

Alright Keebs, truck is running, heater on , windows down, cooler behind the front seat, gun out of case, lets stop by the farm on the way home and look for deer


----------



## Keebs (Nov 29, 2011)

mudracing101 said:


> Alright Keebs, truck is running, heater on , windows down, cooler behind the front seat, gun out of case, lets stop by the farm on the way home and look for deer


That's a BIG 10-4!!!!!!


----------



## slip (Nov 29, 2011)

slip said:


> Dad always picks the best weather every year to put up christmas lights. 39 degrees, 15mph wind and a light rain ... hey i've got a idea, lets go play with electricity and ladders!



Got em all put up, was lookin good ... went and ate dinner ...



Came back out and only half of them are working now.


----------



## rhbama3 (Nov 29, 2011)

Cold, windy, muddy, dead as a doornail afternoon. Not even the squirrels were moving. 
I did see my little button buck buddy this morning but let him go. 
I got ONE more day to try to kill something. I did get some scouting in today and plan to try a totally new spot tomorrow morning. Then, I'll head back to where i killed the tree limb monday and hope that trophy Doe will give me a 2nd chance in the evening. 
I'm about wore slap out....


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Nov 30, 2011)

Brrrrrrrr it is chilly outside.  Need a cup of coffee?


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Nov 30, 2011)

Gobblin, you are right.  It is as cold as a well diggers rear-end in Siberia this morning.

I will be glad to drink a couple of cups of your fresh brewed coffee this morning.  I think that I need that just to keep my "freeze-plug" from popping out this morning.

Sure hope that everyone stays bundled up and warm today.


----------



## Les Miles (Nov 30, 2011)

Morning early risers!


----------



## rhbama3 (Nov 30, 2011)

well, one more chance at a deer today. I'm tired, my knee's and back are killing me, my feet are sore, and 6 straight days of chasing mythical whitetails have caught up with me. About to fix a 2nd cup of coffee and hit the road. I've decided to just hunt this morning and not the afternoon. Sure wish this wind would lie down, but i'm pretty sure it'll be worse after daylight. Wish me luck! Good luck that is. I've had all the bad luck i can stand.


----------



## Les Miles (Nov 30, 2011)

rhbama3 said:


> well, one more chance at a deer today. I'm tired, my knee's and back are killing me, my feet are sore, and 6 straight days of chasing mythical whitetails have caught up with me. About to fix a 2nd cup of coffee and hit the road. I've decided to just hunt this morning and not the afternoon. Sure wish this wind would lie down, but i'm pretty sure it'll be worse after daylight. Wish me luck! Good luck that is. I've had all the bad luck i can stand.



Good luck Robert. Don't get stuck in the mud..


----------



## blood on the ground (Nov 30, 2011)

GOOOOOD MOWNIN EVABODY!!!! 

mmmm spam and eggs... dont knock it ifin ye aint tried it..


----------



## mudracing101 (Nov 30, 2011)

Morning ya'll , deer have been moving good here with this colder weather Just not at our hunting farm


----------



## Keebs (Nov 30, 2011)

B-I-L has set me up a ground blind at the Home Place.......... looks like I'll be checking that out this weekend..............


----------



## mudracing101 (Nov 30, 2011)

Keebs said:


> B-I-L has set me up a ground blind at the Home Place.......... looks like I'll be checking that out this weekend..............



Want a sitting buddy


----------



## blood on the ground (Nov 30, 2011)

mudracing101 said:


> Morning ya'll , deer have been moving good here with this colder weather Just not at our hunting farm



yes sir.. almost hit a nice buck on Dallas hwy this morning! heavy rack and tall!!


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Nov 30, 2011)

Les, based on your latest avatar, are you trying to give us the "finger" or something ?????


----------



## mudracing101 (Nov 30, 2011)

off to the dentist to get these pearly whites cleaned


----------



## Keebs (Nov 30, 2011)

mudracing101 said:


> Want a sitting buddy


 think there's enough room???


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Nov 30, 2011)

Keebs said:


> B-I-L has set me up a ground blind at the Home Place.......... looks like I'll be checking that out this weekend..............





mudracing101 said:


> Want a sitting buddy




Mud, iffin she lets you sit a spell with her, you might better bring a fire extinguisher because Keebs is so hot, she might set fire to the ground blind on her side.


----------



## Keebs (Nov 30, 2011)

EAGLE EYE 444 said:


> Mud, iffin she lets you sit a spell with her, you might better bring a fire extinguisher because Keebs is so hot, she might set fire to the ground blind on her side.


----------



## Kendallbearden (Nov 30, 2011)

I ain't been wading on here much lately. Been having troubles with my lady. Most of my time has been spent saying "yes dear" and "yeah, i'm sure we can work things out." 





Wimmenz....can't live with them, but you can't live without them 





so anyways, i'm gonna go look through these 8 pages of posts to see what i've missed, catch up on some lost sleep, and try to stay caught up on here....starting after my nap. 


But how is everyone else doing this morning?


----------



## Keebs (Nov 30, 2011)

Kendallbearden said:


> I ain't been wading on here much lately. Been having troubles with my lady. Most of my time has been spent saying "yes dear" and "yeah, i'm sure we can work things out."
> 
> Wimmenz....can't live with them, but you can't live without them
> so anyways, i'm gonna go look through these 8 pages of posts to see what i've missed, catch up on some lost sleep, and try to stay caught up on here....starting after my nap.
> ...


Sorry 'bout your trubles, KB, but I can garunteee ya one thing, ain't no one on here that ain't been in your shoes at one time or another, good luck!


----------



## blood on the ground (Nov 30, 2011)

Kendallbearden said:


> I ain't been wading on here much lately. Been having troubles with my lady. Most of my time has been spent saying "yes dear" and "yeah, i'm sure we can work things out."
> 
> 
> 
> ...



i noticed youins been gone
i have to correct you one little thing... you can live without them...i been a doing it fer 5 years now

just me and the youngans and we be alright!!..not makin any suggestions .... just sayin... Oh, welcome back


----------



## mudracing101 (Nov 30, 2011)

Keebs said:


> think there's enough room???


oohhhhhhh yeah!!


EAGLE EYE 444 said:


> Mud, iffin she lets you sit a spell with her, you might better bring a fire extinguisher because Keebs is so hot, she might set fire to the ground blind on her side.





Kendallbearden said:


> I ain't been wading on here much lately. Been having troubles with my lady. Most of my time has been spent saying "yes dear" and "yeah, i'm sure we can work things out."
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Sorry to hear that, dont wish that kinda problems on no one, now we will rag you later



blood on the ground said:


> i noticed youins been gone
> i have to correct you one little thing... you can live without them...i been a doing it fer 5 years now
> 
> just me and the youngans and we be alright!!..not makin any suggestions .... just sayin... Oh, welcome back


----------



## Keebs (Nov 30, 2011)

blood on the ground said:


> i noticed youins been gone
> i have to correct you one little thing... you can live without them...i _*been a doing it fer 5 years now*_
> 
> just me and the youngans and we be alright!!..not makin any suggestions .... just sayin... Oh, welcome back


 I got ya beat....... been 10 fer me..........


----------



## Les Miles (Nov 30, 2011)

EAGLE EYE 444 said:


> Les, based on your latest avatar, are you trying to give us the "finger" or something ?????



Just an inside joke over in the SF about Georgia's running back and his penchant for being injury prone.


----------



## Jeff C. (Nov 30, 2011)

Moanin'....drove in from Charlotte last night (wanted to get home), got here at 5:00 am, got in the bed, MizT's alarm went off at 5:15.

Gotta go return a rental car.

How is everbody???


----------



## Keebs (Nov 30, 2011)

Jeff C. said:


> Moanin'....drove in from Charlotte last night (wanted to get home), got here at 5:00 am, got in the bed, MizT's alarm went off at 5:15.
> 
> Gotta go return a rental car.
> 
> How is everbody???


----------



## mudracing101 (Nov 30, 2011)

Jeff C. said:


> Moanin'....drove in from Charlotte last night (wanted to get home), got here at 5:00 am, got in the bed, MizT's alarm went off at 5:15.
> 
> Gotta go return a rental car.
> 
> How is everbody???


 JEFFRO



Keebs said:


>



You never answered my question girlie


----------



## Jeff C. (Nov 30, 2011)

Keebs said:


>



Howdy-doo Keebsy!!! 

I think my compooter is mimicking me.....wore out and lagging


----------



## Keebs (Nov 30, 2011)

mudracing101 said:


> JEFFRO
> 
> 
> 
> You never answered my question girlie


 you heard EE........... 


Jeff C. said:


> Howdy-doo Keebsy!!!
> 
> I think my compooter is mimicking me.....wore out and lagging


You need you a power nap, son!


----------



## Jeff C. (Nov 30, 2011)

mudracing101 said:


> JEFFRO
> 
> 
> 
> You never answered my question girlie




Hey MUDRO!!! Glad to see ya back....


----------



## mudracing101 (Nov 30, 2011)

Keebs said:


> you heard EE...........
> 
> You need you a power nap, son!


Ima Fireman


Jeff C. said:


> Hey MUDRO!!! Glad to see ya back....


----------



## Jeff C. (Nov 30, 2011)

I do believe one is in my near future, however, I'm om my 3rd cup of coffee :worm: :trampoline: :jump: :swords: :cow: 




Aight, gonna go return this rental....BBL!!!


----------



## Keebs (Nov 30, 2011)

mudracing101 said:


> Ima Fireman






Jeff C. said:


> I do believe one is in my near future, however, I'm om my 3rd cup of coffee :worm: :trampoline: :jump: :swords: :cow:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## blood on the ground (Nov 30, 2011)

Keebs said:


> I got ya beat....... been 10 fer me..........[/QUOT
> 
> 10 at aers a long time wif no courtin an sparkin:trampoline:


----------



## Keebs (Nov 30, 2011)

blood on the ground said:


> Keebs said:
> 
> 
> > I got ya beat....... been 10 fer me..........[/QUOT
> ...


----------



## blood on the ground (Nov 30, 2011)

Keebs said:


> blood on the ground said:
> 
> 
> > WHERE did I say there weren't no courtin' or sparkin'?!?!  HHhmmmmmmm????????? typical man, you just "assumed" that, didn'tcha??
> ...


----------



## Keebs (Nov 30, 2011)

blood on the ground said:


> Keebs said:
> 
> 
> > aw now i wuz just playin  ya didnt have ta choooot me...lol
> ...


----------



## rhbama3 (Nov 30, 2011)

well, i'm done hunting for a while. I froze my rear off in a howling wind this morning. Feet froze, teeth chattering, hands numb, and didn't see a dadblame thing. I'm taking this afternoon off from hunting and about to hit the bed. 6 days hunting and all  did was kill a stick. It sux to be me.....


----------



## Keebs (Nov 30, 2011)

rhbama3 said:


> well, i'm done hunting for a while. I froze my rear off in a howling wind this morning. Feet froze, teeth chattering, hands numb, and didn't see a dadblame thing. I'm taking this afternoon off from hunting and about to hit the bed. 6 days hunting and all  did was kill a stick. It sux to be me.....


----------



## fitfabandfree (Nov 30, 2011)

blood on the ground said:


> i noticed youins been gone
> i have to correct you one little thing... you can live without them...i been a doing it fer 5 years now
> 
> just me and the youngans and we be alright!!..not makin any suggestions .... just sayin... Oh, welcome back



Sorry Kendallbearden!  We all have been there at some point.  It sucks at the time, but things work out one way or another.

Single ain't so bad, is it?  Who knew?  I'm kinda lovin it myself!  

What's up waders?  I haven't been on here in a while either.


----------



## boneboy96 (Nov 30, 2011)

Hey there FFF...wow U sure are looking good.   haven't seen ya in a while!   :yummy:


----------



## fitfabandfree (Nov 30, 2011)

boneboy96 said:


> Hey there FFF...wow U sure are looking good.   haven't seen ya in a while!   :yummy:



Thanks Bones!  Ya need to be on FB cause I'm there everyday!


----------



## blood on the ground (Nov 30, 2011)

Keebs said:


> blood on the ground said:
> 
> 
> > Yes I did, 'cause you menfolk like the whippin's too much!
> ...


----------



## blood on the ground (Nov 30, 2011)

fitfabandfree said:


> Sorry Kendallbearden!  We all have been there at some point.  It sucks at the time, but things work out one way or another.
> 
> Single ain't so bad, is it?  Who knew?  I'm kinda lovin it myself!
> 
> What's up waders?  I haven't been on here in a while either.


----------



## mudracing101 (Nov 30, 2011)

didnt somebody say something about a power nap earlier


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Nov 30, 2011)

Well vacation time is over, back to the chalk mines tonight.


----------



## fitfabandfree (Nov 30, 2011)

Jeff C. said:


> Moanin'....drove in from Charlotte last night (wanted to get home), got here at 5:00 am, got in the bed, MizT's alarm went off at 5:15.
> 
> Gotta go return a rental car.
> 
> How is everbody???



Hey there neighbor!  Glad ya made it back home!


----------



## Les Miles (Nov 30, 2011)

mudracing101 said:


> didnt somebody say something about mustard earlier


----------



## fitfabandfree (Nov 30, 2011)

blood on the ground said:


>




:trampoline::trampoline:


----------



## mudracing101 (Nov 30, 2011)




----------



## fitfabandfree (Nov 30, 2011)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Well vacation time is over, back to the chalk mines tonight.



Pfft... at least you got a vacation!  I don't know what that's like.


----------



## Jeff C. (Nov 30, 2011)

Keebs said:


>



Isn't that the desired and typical effect?  :jump: 



Keebs said:


> blood on the ground said:
> 
> 
> > WHERE did I say there weren't no courtin' or sparkin'?!?!  HHhmmmmmmm????????? typical man, you just "assumed" that, didn'tcha??
> ...


----------



## mudracing101 (Nov 30, 2011)

Aaaaaa hhaaaaahhhhhhh!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Keebs (Nov 30, 2011)

mudracing101 said:


> Aaaaaa hhaaaaahhhhhhh!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


 ssssssssshhhhhhhhhhhh, not YET!!!!!!!!!


----------



## blood on the ground (Nov 30, 2011)

sooo if my friday is tomorrow is it ok to sample the weekend spirits tonight????? jus axin!!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Nov 30, 2011)

blood on the ground said:


> sooo if my friday is tomorrow is it ok to sample the weekend spirits tonight????? jus axin!!



Getchyo drink on bro !!


----------



## Kendallbearden (Nov 30, 2011)

well, my short nap turned into about 4 hours...but oh well. Things are looking better with the girl, and i'm actually in a pretty good mood. Now what's this i hear about weekend spirits?


----------



## Keebs (Nov 30, 2011)

blood on the ground said:


> sooo if my friday is tomorrow is it ok to sample the weekend spirits tonight????? jus axin!!


 No, that way your Friday won't suck if you over "imbide"!


Hooked On Quack said:


> Getchyo drink on bro !!


 know of a good used 4 wheeler, BigN?


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Nov 30, 2011)

Keebs said:


> No, that way your Friday won't suck if you over "imbide"!
> 
> know of a good used 4 wheeler, BigN?





My comedian  wife, wanted to know if they make training wheels for 4 wheelers . . .


----------



## mudracing101 (Nov 30, 2011)

Keebs said:


> No, that way your Friday won't suck if you over "imbide"!
> 
> know of a good used 4 wheeler, BigN?


----------



## Keebs (Nov 30, 2011)

Hooked On Quack said:


> My comedian  wife, wanted to know if they make training wheels for 4 wheelers . . .


She called & asked me if I wanted it............. said she knew I'd understand the "abuse" it had gone through............


----------



## Kendallbearden (Nov 30, 2011)

Hooked On Quack said:


> My comedian  wife, wanted to know if they make training wheels for 4 wheelers . . .



May i make a suggestion.....?


----------



## Keebs (Nov 30, 2011)

Kendallbearden said:


> May i make a suggestion.....?


----------



## mudracing101 (Nov 30, 2011)

well looky looky at the time


----------



## Keebs (Nov 30, 2011)

Hey Mud, ya ready?????? Grab an extra bag of ice, will ya?????? meet ya at the door!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Keebs (Nov 30, 2011)

Bye BigN!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Nov 30, 2011)

Kendallbearden said:


> May i make a suggestion.....?




Naw man, I'd spill my drank !! 





Keebs said:


> Bye BigN!





Seeya LilN !!


----------



## rhbama3 (Nov 30, 2011)

ever feel like you need a day off to get over being off for a few days? 
 Just finished some Brunswick Stew from Rick's BBQ in Parrott. First, let me say that it is very good, but since when has it become okay to add carrots? Seems almost  sacrilegious to me.
Big day at work tomorrow. The guys are actually glad i'm back cause they have been getting slammed. I think it's good for them. Builds character.


----------



## Jeff C. (Nov 30, 2011)

Carrots in Brunswick stew....:nono:


----------



## Les Miles (Nov 30, 2011)

I like a little mustard in my Brunswick stew


----------



## rhbama3 (Nov 30, 2011)

Les Miles said:


> I like a little mustard in my Brunswick stew



idiot.....
Brunswick Stew should never have carrots in it. Not real happy when i see lima beans in it either. Tomato's and corn should just about be the only veggies in there.


----------



## slip (Nov 30, 2011)

Jeff C. said:


> Carrots in Brunswick stew....:nono:


Agreed


rhbama3 said:


> idiot.....
> Brunswick Stew should never have carrots in it. Not real happy when i see lima beans in it either. Tomato's and corn should just about be the only veggies in there.



Blech:nono:


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Nov 30, 2011)

Hey Pookie, deer meat make it home okay ??



Dang, 9 1/2 hours to go . . .:worm:


----------



## rhbama3 (Nov 30, 2011)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Hey Pookie, deer meat make it home okay ??
> 
> 
> 
> Dang, 9 1/2 hours to go . . .:worm:



yessir! All the meat was still frozen solid when i got home. Thank ya, Kindly for everything this weekend. 
Seriously thinking about climbing a tree after work tomorrow and see if that trophy Doe i gave a belly shave Monday has come back. I want her bad! I think she weighs at least 150.


----------



## Keebs (Nov 30, 2011)

rhbama3 said:


> idiot.....
> Brunswick Stew should never have carrots in it. Not real happy when i see lima beans in it either. Tomato's and corn should just about be the only veggies in there.


You Da MAN!!!!!!! NOw, where's that hogs head I've been saving for you??????



slip said:


> Agreed
> 
> 
> Blech:nono:


 I gots the sweetest thang in the mail today!! Tell your Mom, "Thank You"!!



Hooked On Quack said:


> Hey Pookie, deer meat make it home okay ??
> 
> 
> 
> Dang, 9 1/2 hours to go . . .:worm:


 You Can (and will) Make It!!


----------



## rhbama3 (Nov 30, 2011)

Keebs said:


> You Da MAN!!!!!!! NOw, where's that hogs head I've been saving for you??????
> 
> 
> I gots the sweetest thang in the mail today!! Tell your Mom, "Thank You"!!
> ...



Hog's head? 
What in the world do i need a hog's head for?


----------



## slip (Nov 30, 2011)

Keebs said:


> You Da MAN!!!!!!! NOw, where's that hogs head I've been saving for you??????
> 
> 
> I gots the sweetest thang in the mail today!! Tell your Mom, "Thank You"!!
> ...



Will do.


----------



## Keebs (Nov 30, 2011)

rhbama3 said:


> Hog's head?
> What in the world do i need a hog's head for?


 how in the world can you make "real" brunswick stew WITHOUT a hogshead??????????? gawd, do I have to hold your hand the whole way through?!?!?



slip said:


> Will do.




Ok, homemade chicken soup & pb&j sammich, calling my name!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Nov 30, 2011)

rhbama3 said:


> yessir! All the meat was still frozen solid when i got home. Thank ya, Kindly for everything this weekend.
> Seriously thinking about climbing a tree after work tomorrow and see if that trophy Doe i gave a belly shave Monday has come back. I want her bad! I think she weighs at least 150.





Still working on the jerky (some of the best I've ever had), can't wait to try the gumbo.

I'll try and be a better host next time !!


----------



## Jeff C. (Nov 30, 2011)

Keebs said:


> You Da MAN!!!!!!! NOw, where's that hogs head I've been saving for you??????
> 
> 
> I gots the sweetest thang in the mail today!! Tell your Mom, "Thank You"!!
> ...





slip said:


> Will do.



X2....Thanks, it was the 1st thing Jared showed me after coming home and he got up this morning.

Very thoughtful!! You guys are Great!!!


----------



## rhbama3 (Nov 30, 2011)

Keebs said:


> how in the world can you make "real" brunswick stew WITHOUT a hogshead??????????? gawd, do I have to hold your hand the whole way through?!?!?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The whole idea of using hog's head for brunswick stew is that all the good meat cuts would be used elsewhere. Since i have an unlimited supply of pork rats on my lease, i'll just use backstraps or a hind quarter. Ain't fooling with a piggy's head. 


Hooked On Quack said:


> Still working on the jerky (some of the best I've ever had), can't wait to try the gumbo.
> 
> I'll try and be a better host next time !!



you did just fine. Now, just leave Dawn alone so she can read her book.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Nov 30, 2011)

rhbama3 said:


> The whole idea of using hog's head for brunswick stew is that all the good meat cuts would be used elsewhere. Since i have an unlimited supply of pork rats on my lease, i'll just use backstraps or a hind quarter. Ain't fooling with a piggy's head.
> 
> 
> you did just fine. Now, just leave Dawn alone so she can read her book.





I will, if you'll quit throwing the tennis ball to Suzie . . .



Feisty lil woman aint she ??   Lawd knows I DO love aggravating her.


----------



## fitfabandfree (Nov 30, 2011)

I'm so sleepy.  Goodnight All


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Nov 30, 2011)

rhbama3 said:


> The whole idea of using hog's head for brunswick stew is that all the good meat cuts would be used elsewhere. Since i have an unlimited supply of pork rats on my lease, i'll just use backstraps or a hind quarter. Ain't fooling with a piggy's head.


I had a whole gallon of hog's head stew that one of Quacks neighbors gave me..........Never could bring myself to thaw it out, and warm it up


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Nov 30, 2011)

RUTTNBUCK said:


> I had a whole gallon of hog's head stew that one of Quacks neighbors gave me..........Never could bring myself to thaw it out, and warm it up





Who was that ???


----------



## rhbama3 (Nov 30, 2011)

Hooked On Quack said:


> I will, if you'll quit throwing the tennis ball to Suzie . . .
> 
> 
> 
> Feisty lil woman aint she ??   Lawd knows I DO love aggravating her.



Fine, I'll just sling the bucket lid. :trampoline:
Wonder what Susie would think about a "weasel in a bag"?


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Nov 30, 2011)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Who was that ???


Li'l Bill


----------



## slip (Nov 30, 2011)

Jeff C. said:


> X2....Thanks, it was the 1st thing Jared showed me after coming home and he got up this morning.
> 
> Very thoughtful!! You guys are Great!!!



Glad he likes it Ill pass this along to mom ... she loves painting them things.


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Nov 30, 2011)

Albert King, and Stevie Ray Vaughn on GPB right now.........Good stuff!!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Nov 30, 2011)

rhbama3 said:


> Fine, I'll just sling the bucket lid. :trampoline:
> Wonder what Susie would think about a "weasel in a bag"?




Okay I'll bite, what's a "weasel in a bag "??




RUTTNBUCK said:


> Li'l Bill





Doooooood, you missed out !!!  They make some killa stew!

According to Charlie, ya'll were supposed to drop by Friday night after eating out ??  That's what he text me.


----------



## rhbama3 (Nov 30, 2011)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Okay I'll bite, what's a "weasel in a bag "??



I couldn't find one on youtube, but here's a similar one called a "cat in a sack".


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Nov 30, 2011)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Doooooood, you missed out !!!  They make some killa stew!
> 
> According to Charlie, ya'll were supposed to drop by Friday night after eating out ??  That's what he text me.


May be some killa stew, but I have this serious aversion to brains...........Just ask Charlie.....He will fill you in

I tried to setup dinner at Maricella's Friday night......Stopping by after was out of the question. My Dad, and Uncle go to bed with the chickens!!.......I was lucky to keep them out as late as I did!!


----------



## rhbama3 (Nov 30, 2011)

RUTTNBUCK said:


> May be some killa stew, but I have this serious aversion to brains...........Just ask Charlie.....He will fill you in
> 
> I tried to setup dinner at Maricella's Friday night......Stopping by after was out of the question. My Dad, and Uncle go to bed with the chickens!!.......I was lucky to keep them out as late as I did!!



I don't think you use the brains. Just the cheeks,tongue,  neck meat and whatever you can scrape off the skull.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Nov 30, 2011)

Da sleep monsta is knocking on my door, gonna let him in...


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Nov 30, 2011)

rhbama3 said:


> I don't think you use the brains. Just the cheeks,tongue,  neck meat and whatever you can scrape off the skull.


If all those parts were separated before cooking that would be fine!!........Well maybe not the tongue!!!


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Nov 30, 2011)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Da sleep monsta is knocking on my door, gonna let him in...



Fire up Da Loader!!


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Dec 1, 2011)

Coffee is for drinking and warming up the insides so 


no dipping the fingers or toes in this chilly morning.  :nono:


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Dec 1, 2011)

Brrrrrrrr !!!!  It's a lil nipplish out this morning.


----------



## Les Miles (Dec 1, 2011)

Hello Quackster and our resident coffee supplier 

Second split will be here before you know it!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Dec 1, 2011)

Les Miles said:


> Hello Quackster and our resident coffee supplier
> 
> Second split will be here before you know it!





'Morning !!


Between the cracked rib and the bruised shoulder, I've already cancelled my LA cast and blast, just hoping to make it to Arkie for the last weekend in December.


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Dec 1, 2011)

Good Morning there Gobblin, Quackster and Les.  Yep, there is frost on my pumpkin too.  Now if I could just get her to put on clothes before she goes out to get the morning paper!!     

I spent a couple of hours in my deerstand yesterday around 1-3 PM.  Only saw one deer.  When I finished, I pulled the cards (12 days worth) from my cameras and when I uploaded to my computer, I saw everything from deer, turkeys, coyotes, bobcat, racoons, rabbits, squirrels, doves, crows, opossum, nuisance dogs,  and even a couple of skunks.  Sorry Bama, No hogs this time though.  I did see my good ole friend "Crab-Claw" as he made eight appearances during the past 12 days on various camera locations.  He is still walking around ONLY during the nighttime hours now since the first day of season.  Looks like the wound has healed up nicely. 

Hope everyone stays warm today.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Dec 1, 2011)

morning EE, Quack and Les  :trampoline:

Thinking the words on the paper will not change until it gets warmer and it can wait. 

'bout time for some b'fast thinking eggs :yummy:, doctor says oatmeal.


----------



## Les Miles (Dec 1, 2011)

Hmmm..... Cracker Barrel sounds good this morning.


----------



## Les Miles (Dec 1, 2011)

Hooked On Quack said:


> 'Morning !!
> 
> 
> Between the cracked rib and the bruised shoulder, I've already cancelled my LA cast and blast, just hoping to make it to Arkie for the last weekend in December.



Where you be going in Arkansas? I have a lot of friends over there... most of them have teeth.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Dec 1, 2011)

Les Miles said:


> Where you be going in Arkansas? I have a lot of friends over there... most of them have teeth.





Where ever my nephew flies me ???   We usually go to Dry Lake, but going somewhere new this year.


----------



## Seth carter (Dec 1, 2011)

tired was up late with my gf:worm:


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Dec 1, 2011)

Seth carter said:


> tired was up late with my gf:worm:





On a school night ??


----------



## Seth carter (Dec 1, 2011)

Hooked On Quack said:


> On a school night ??



she comes over on wensdays:jump:


----------



## Sterlo58 (Dec 1, 2011)

Seth carter said:


> tired was up late with my gf:worm:



Doin what....


----------



## Sterlo58 (Dec 1, 2011)

Seth carter said:


> she comes over on wensdays:jump:



What about on Wednesdays.


----------



## Seth carter (Dec 1, 2011)

Sterlo58 said:


> Doin what....



idjitwatchin a movie


----------



## mudracing101 (Dec 1, 2011)

Morning, Frost over everything this morning, beautiful , wished it stay this way till christmas.


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Dec 1, 2011)

Seth carter said:


> she comes over on wensdays:jump:





Sterlo58 said:


> What about on Wednesdays.



Sterlo, I am not sure what Seth and his girlfriend might be doing BUT I was about to tell him that she sure hasn't been helping him with his spelling lessons !!!!.


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Dec 1, 2011)

mudracing101 said:


> Morning, Frost over everything this morning, beautiful , wished it stay this way till christmas.



Mud, just move to Alaska and IT WILL !!!!!  Just don't take Keebs because she will melt all of those beautiful glaciers up there.


----------



## mudracing101 (Dec 1, 2011)

EAGLE EYE 444 said:


> Mud, just move to Alaska and IT WILL !!!!!  Just don't take Keebs because she will melt all of those beautiful glaciers up there.



Now thats just a lil too cold, love to visit but not live there, Keebs is the reason for global warming no wonder south ga is so hot


----------



## Keebs (Dec 1, 2011)

rhbama3 said:


> The whole idea of using hog's head for brunswick stew is that all the good meat cuts would be used elsewhere. Since i have an unlimited supply of pork rats on my lease, i'll just use backstraps or a hind quarter. Ain't fooling with a piggy's head.
> 
> 
> you did just fine. Now, just leave Dawn alone so she can read her book.


I have an awesome recipe for "Cheater's Brunswick Stew" I need to pull out......... I ain't messin wiff no hog head neither..........



Hooked On Quack said:


> I will, if you'll quit throwing the tennis ball to Suzie . . .
> Feisty lil woman aint she ??   Lawd knows _*I DO love aggravating her*_.


Yes you do, don't you?  Has she tried the new batch yet?



RUTTNBUCK said:


> I had a whole gallon of hog's head stew that one of Quacks neighbors gave me..........Never could bring myself to thaw it out, and warm it up


Rutt, I don't know if Hog's head stew & Brunswick stew is the same, if they are, then yeah, it's something about cooking it with the head that makes a world of difference!


gobbleinwoods said:


> Coffee is for drinking and warming up the insides so
> 
> 
> _*no dipping the fingers or toes*_ in this chilly morning.  :nono:


 take allllll the fun out of it for me, why doncha?



mudracing101 said:


> Morning, Frost over everything this morning, beautiful , wished it stay this way till christmas.





EAGLE EYE 444 said:


> Mud, just move to Alaska and IT WILL !!!!!  Just don't take Keebs because she will melt all of those beautiful glaciers up there.


yeah I would....................... with my hot temper!?!?


----------



## Keebs (Dec 1, 2011)

mudracing101 said:


> Now thats just a lil too cold, love to visit but not live there, Keebs is the reason for global warming no wonder south ga is so hot


 ya'll so funny!


----------



## mudracing101 (Dec 1, 2011)

Speak of the debil, morning your hotness


----------



## Keebs (Dec 1, 2011)

mudracing101 said:


> Speak of the debil, morning your hotness


At least ya got the debil part right!


----------



## mudracing101 (Dec 1, 2011)

Keebs said:


> At least ya got the debil part right!



no more comment


----------



## Sterlo58 (Dec 1, 2011)

Keebs said:


> At least ya got the hotness part right!



There ...fixed it for ya.


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Dec 1, 2011)

Sterlo58 said:


> There ...fixed it for ya.




I knew there was reason that Sterlo and I saw eye to eye.


----------



## Keebs (Dec 1, 2011)

mudracing101 said:


> no more comment





Sterlo58 said:


> There ...fixed it for ya.





EAGLE EYE 444 said:


> I knew there was reason that Sterlo and I saw eye to eye.








 ya'll sooo funny!


----------



## Les Miles (Dec 1, 2011)

Hello there Miss Mustard


----------



## mudracing101 (Dec 1, 2011)

somebody is


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 1, 2011)




----------



## killa86 (Dec 1, 2011)

mudracing101 said:


> Now thats just a lil too cold, love to visit but not live there, Keebs is the reason for global warming no wonder south ga is so hot



dang it keebs why you got to go an melt all em glaciers for?

pear relish :yummy:


----------



## Les Miles (Dec 1, 2011)

mudracing101 said:


> somebody is



Who???????


----------



## mudracing101 (Dec 1, 2011)

killa86 said:


> dang it keebs why you got to go an melt all em glaciers for?
> 
> pear relish :yummy:


somebody is sure kissin butt for some pearrelish


Les Miles said:


> Who???????



a kicked dog will hollar


----------



## Keebs (Dec 1, 2011)

mudracing101 said:


> somebody is sure kissin butt for some pearrelish
> 
> 
> a kicked dog will hollar


----------



## Les Miles (Dec 1, 2011)

I got gas...


----------



## mudracing101 (Dec 1, 2011)

Les Miles said:


> I got gas...



of course you do Mr. mustard


----------



## mudracing101 (Dec 1, 2011)

Jeff C. said:


>



Jeffro:cow: we sick


----------



## blood on the ground (Dec 1, 2011)

:cow:haay everbody!!


----------



## mudracing101 (Dec 1, 2011)

what up blood


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 1, 2011)

mudracing101 said:


> Jeffro:cow: we sick



Naw....jus kiddin'!!!   

But, you win the 1st responder award 

Mernin folks....

Unadulterated drivel!!!


----------



## blood on the ground (Dec 1, 2011)

mudracing101 said:


> what up blood


just hangin like a hair in a biscuit bro... how bout you?

lets build a sled and pull it behind yer mud truck one weekend!! id go first!! crash helment, 5 point harness, and a dixie horn :jump: ... white knuckle ride!!


----------



## mudracing101 (Dec 1, 2011)

blood on the ground said:


> just hangin like a hair in a biscuit bro... how bout you?
> 
> lets build a sled and pull it behind yer mud truck one weekend!! id go first!! crash helment, 5 point harness, and a dixie horn :jump: ... white knuckle ride!!



You can go first and last i'll drive but i aint gettin behind it


----------



## Keebs (Dec 1, 2011)

mudracing101 said:


> You can go first and last i'll drive but i aint gettin behind it


 I'll video it!


----------



## SnowHunter (Dec 1, 2011)

blood on the ground said:


> lets build a sled and pull it behind yer mud truck one weekend!! id go first!! crash helment, 5 point harness, and a dixie horn :jump: ... white knuckle ride!!



cattle trough behind the 4wheeler secured w/rope  Kids in the trough!!! How else ya think we move em round the pasture  Kids have a blast, and it works no matter the weather 

Mernin yall!!!


----------



## Les Miles (Dec 1, 2011)

Keebs said:


> I'll video it!



I got something you can video Keebs.


----------



## mudracing101 (Dec 1, 2011)

Keebs said:


> I'll video it!


This is how it all starts


SnowHunter said:


> cattle trough behind the 4wheeler secured w/rope  Kids in the trough!!! How else ya think we move em round the pasture  Kids have a blast, and it works no matter the weather
> 
> Mernin yall!!!



morning:cow:


----------



## mudracing101 (Dec 1, 2011)

Les Miles said:


> I got something you can video Keebs.


----------



## blood on the ground (Dec 1, 2011)

Keebs said:


> I'll video it!



good!! i will make it a 2 seater and you can ride shotgun!! thanks fer steppin up Keebs. 

how much rope do we need??? i want to be outside the rooster tail.....


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 1, 2011)

SnowHunter said:


> cattle trough behind the 4wheeler secured w/rope  Kids in the trough!!! How else ya think we move em round the pasture  Kids have a blast, and it works no matter the weather
> 
> Mernin yall!!!




Yeeeehawwww!!! :cow:


----------



## blood on the ground (Dec 1, 2011)

SnowHunter said:


> cattle trough behind the 4wheeler secured w/rope  Kids in the trough!!! How else ya think we move em round the pasture  Kids have a blast, and it works no matter the weather
> 
> Mernin yall!!!



i think i might need sumthin stronger and with a roll bar....


----------



## SnowHunter (Dec 1, 2011)

mudracing101 said:


> This is how it all starts
> 
> 
> morning:cow:


Mornin Mud!



Jeff C. said:


> Yeeeehawwww!!! :cow:


Thats what the kids said too  :cow:


blood on the ground said:


> i think i might need sumthin stronger and with a roll bar....


C'mon.. live dangerously


----------



## Les Miles (Dec 1, 2011)

Lunchtime!!!!!!


----------



## blood on the ground (Dec 1, 2011)

SnowHunter said:


> Mornin Mud!
> 
> 
> Thats what the kids said too  :cow:
> ...



okay i have a plan..... john boat on a hunered feet of ski rope!


----------



## Keebs (Dec 1, 2011)

SnowHunter said:


> cattle trough behind the 4wheeler secured w/rope  Kids in the trough!!! How else ya think we move em round the pasture  Kids have a blast, and it works no matter the weather
> 
> Mernin yall!!!


 Hey sista!



blood on the ground said:


> good!! i will make it a 2 seater and you can ride shotgun!! thanks fer steppin up Keebs.
> 
> how much rope do we need??? i want to be outside the rooster tail.....


Uuuhh-hhhuuu, I'm gonna be in the cab, turned around videoing YOU, ya idjit!
	

	
	
		
		

		
			






blood on the ground said:


> okay i have a plan..... john boat on a hunered feet of ski rope!


----------



## boneboy96 (Dec 1, 2011)

Howdy all...     Hope ya'll behaving!


----------



## rhbama3 (Dec 1, 2011)

can of chicken ala kng and 4 pieces of toast. hinking a power nap and a tree climb his evening may be the ticket.


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 1, 2011)

rhbama3 said:


> can of chicken ala kng and 4 pieces of toast. hinking a power nap and a tree climb his evening may be the ticket.




I dunno know, Bama??? Maybe just the nap....


----------



## blood on the ground (Dec 1, 2011)

boneboy96 said:


> Howdy all...     Hope ya'll behaving!



Bone.. i can tell you one thing... im always behave sir


----------



## Sterlo58 (Dec 1, 2011)

rhbama3 said:


> can of chicken ala kng and 4 pieces of toast. hinking a power nap and a tree climb his evening may be the ticket.



A can of Progresso Light soup and an hour on the stationary bike. I need pain meds and a real lunch.


----------



## blood on the ground (Dec 1, 2011)

Jeff C. said:


> I dunno know, Bama??? Maybe just the nap....



he might be a drankin already


----------



## Keebs (Dec 1, 2011)

last of Bama's duck gumbo & rice........... mmmmm, wish I had a good place to take a nap!


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 1, 2011)

blood on the ground said:


> he might be a drankin already



Naw, not Bama, but the first thing that came to my mind in a word association was thumbs. An appendage that is quite handy while climbing....


----------



## mudracing101 (Dec 1, 2011)

blood on the ground said:


> i think i might need sumthin stronger and with a roll bar....


good idea



blood on the ground said:


> okay i have a plan..... john boat on a hunered feet of ski rope!


that will work


Keebs said:


> Hey sista!
> 
> 
> Uuuhh-hhhuuu, I'm gonna be in the cab, turned around videoing YOU, ya idjit!


only one seat in the mudtruck and i have to tuck myself in it


boneboy96 said:


> Howdy all...     Hope ya'll behaving!


always


rhbama3 said:


> can of chicken ala kng and 4 pieces of toast. hinking a power nap and a tree climb his evening may be the ticket.


bacon, ham, tomato and cheese sandwiches:yummy:



Jeff C. said:


> I dunno know, Bama??? Maybe just the nap....


nap, somebody say nap



blood on the ground said:


> he might be a drankin already



drankin, somebody say drankin


----------



## Keebs (Dec 1, 2011)

mudracing101 said:


> good idea that will work only one seat in the mudtruck and i have to tuck myself in it always bacon, ham, tomato and cheese sandwiches:yummy: nap, somebody say nap and drankin, somebody say drankin


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 1, 2011)

I reckon I'll take Jman to the allergy clinic....y'all have a good afternoon!!!


----------



## blood on the ground (Dec 1, 2011)

alright i see its late enough in da day i can tell ya what i had fer lunch (this mornin?) 
last night me and my baby girl  baked a chicken and made mashed taters, and fried okra ... it was yeah come on.. teachin that youngan to cook!


----------



## Keebs (Dec 1, 2011)

Jeff C. said:


> I reckon I'll take Jman to the allergy clinic....y'all have a good afternoon!!!





blood on the ground said:


> alright i see its late enough in da day i can tell ya what i had fer lunch (this mornin?)
> last night me and my baby girl  baked a chicken and made mashed taters, and fried okra ... it was yeah come on.. teachin that youngan to cook!


----------



## slip (Dec 1, 2011)

Sterlo58 said:


> A can of Progresso Light soup and an hour on the stationary bike. I need pain meds and a real lunch.



I had a progresso soup somethinganother the other day ... cat food soup is what it is.:swords: Bleck!




Oh yeah, afternoon folks:trampoline:


----------



## mudracing101 (Dec 1, 2011)

afternoon slip


----------



## mudracing101 (Dec 1, 2011)

Blood , i just thought of a better idea, we will use my jeep instead. Room for Keebs to video, a backseat to hold the cooler, waayyyyyyyyyyy better on gas, and still got big enuff tires to pull you thru some mud


----------



## Keebs (Dec 1, 2011)

slip said:


> I had a progresso soup somethinganother the other day ... cat food soup is what it is.:swords: Bleck!
> Oh yeah, afternoon folks:trampoline:






mudracing101 said:


> Blood , i just thought of a better idea, we will use my jeep instead. Room for Keebs to video, a backseat to hold the cooler, waayyyyyyyyyyy better on gas, and still got big enuff tires to pull you thru some mud


 Oh yeah, I'm liking THAT idea!!!!!!!


----------



## blood on the ground (Dec 1, 2011)

mudracing101 said:


> Blood , i just thought of a better idea, we will use my jeep instead. Room for Keebs to video, a backseat to hold the cooler, waayyyyyyyyyyy better on gas, and still got big enuff tires to pull you thru some mud



im in :jump:. sniff,sniff... i smell youtube

ferserious... how about an ATV ride after deer season some time? get all yall jackwagons tagether so i can start puttin some faces with names. i got about 1800 acers down around lake west point that could host a small group. or we could go to some other location in the middle. depending where everyones coming from. just a thought.


----------



## Keebs (Dec 1, 2011)

blood on the ground said:


> im in :jump:. sniff,sniff... i smell youtube
> 
> ferserious... how about an ATV ride after deer season some time? get all yall jackwagons tagether so i can start puttin some faces with names. i got about 1800 acers down around lake west point that could host a small group. or we could go to some other location in the middle. depending where everyones coming from. just a thought.


 it'd TAKE 1800 acre's for *some* of this bunch!
Next "gathering" will be in Albany at The Parks at Che Haw, the Frontier Festival, mark it, plan it, it's worth it!


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Dec 1, 2011)

You know, sometimes I sit around and really wonder about this creek-wading driveler bunch......................
>
>
>
>
>
>
>
>
>
>
>
>
>
>
>
>
Other times, I just sit !!!!


----------



## mudracing101 (Dec 1, 2011)

blood on the ground said:


> im in :jump:. sniff,sniff... i smell youtube
> 
> ferserious... how about an ATV ride after deer season some time? get all yall jackwagons tagether so i can start puttin some faces with names. i got about 1800 acers down around lake west point that could host a small group. or we could go to some other location in the middle. depending where everyones coming from. just a thought.


  



Keebs said:


> it'd TAKE 1800 acre's for *some* of this bunch!
> Next "gathering" will be in Albany at The Parks at Che Haw, the Frontier Festival, mark it, plan it, it's worth it!



That would be .... oh you must want to have it at your place


----------



## mudracing101 (Dec 1, 2011)

EAGLE EYE 444 said:


> You know, sometimes I sit around and really wonder about this creek-wading driveler bunch......................
> >
> >
> >
> ...


----------



## Keebs (Dec 1, 2011)

EAGLE EYE 444 said:


> You know, sometimes I sit around and really wonder about this creek-wading driveler bunch......................
> >
> >
> >
> ...


Miracles of Modern Technology!



mudracing101 said:


> That would be .... oh you must want to have it at your place


 sssssssshhhhhhhhh, not that one, that's ixnay on the informationnay!


----------



## mudracing101 (Dec 1, 2011)

Keebs said:


> Miracles of Modern Technology!
> 
> 
> sssssssshhhhhhhhh, not that one, that's ixnay on the informationnay!


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 1, 2011)

Jeff C. said:


> I reckon I'll take Jman to the allergy clinic....y'all have a good afternoon!!!





Keebs said:


>



Welp, nevermind.....that boyy went out like a light. You have to pick your battles, ya know? So, I decided to mess wiff lectricity instead  What was I thinkin, after tellin bama he may want to reconsider climbin a tree 






slip said:


> I had a progresso soup somethinganother the other day ... cat food soup is what it is.:swords: Bleck!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Afternoon slipster!!! 



EAGLE EYE 444 said:


> You know, sometimes I sit around and really wonder about this creek-wading driveler bunch......................
> >
> >
> >
> ...




 What's the difference??


----------



## Keebs (Dec 1, 2011)

Jeff C. said:


> Welp, nevermind.....that boyy went out like a light. You have to pick your battles, ya know? So, I decided to mess wiff lectricity instead  What was I thinkin, after tellin bama he may want to reconsider climbin a tree


 What you done done this time????????


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 1, 2011)

Keebs said:


> What you done done this time????????



Nuttin.....I got lucky, it just threatened me with a stern warning :swords:

Rewired a switch, didn't really help it, I guess it's bad (flickers sometimes)  MizT has been on me for months about it.


----------



## Keebs (Dec 1, 2011)

Jeff C. said:


> Nuttin.....I got lucky, it just threatened me with a stern warning :swords:
> 
> Rewired a switch, didn't really help it, I guess it's bad (flickers sometimes)  MizT has been on me for months about it.


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 1, 2011)

Oh.... btw Keebsy, I'd shoot that buck in your avatar!


----------



## Keebs (Dec 1, 2011)

Jeff C. said:


> Oh.... btw Keebsy, I'd shoot that buck in your avatar!


 so would I!


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 1, 2011)

Keebs said:


> so would I!


----------



## blood on the ground (Dec 1, 2011)

Jeff C. said:


> Oh.... btw Keebsy, I'd shoot that buck in your avatar!



im killin the bird


----------



## Keebs (Dec 1, 2011)

blood on the ground said:


> im killin the bird


 how'd I know you'd be the one?!?!


----------



## rhbama3 (Dec 1, 2011)

EAGLE EYE 444 said:


> You know, sometimes I sit around and really wonder about this creek-wading driveler bunch......................
> >
> >
> >
> ...


A day at the Zoo never gets old. Which one is the monkey that throws poo? I'm the sleeping Bear. 


Jeff C. said:


> Oh.... btw Keebsy, I'd shoot that buck in your avatar!





Keebs said:


> so would I!



Knowing you two, i'd say the chance of that being a DNR robo-deer are about 95%.


----------



## Les Miles (Dec 1, 2011)

It sure is quiet over in the SF. Like the calm before the storm. 

Hey Robert, you like my new avatar?


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 1, 2011)

blood on the ground said:


> im killin the bird



Uh huh....


----------



## Keebs (Dec 1, 2011)

rhbama3 said:


> A day at the Zoo never gets old. Which one is the monkey that throws poo? I'm the sleeping Bear.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 OUR luck????  Aaawww c'on, Bama, I'm the one always takin UP for you!!!!!!   but you're right!


----------



## Keebs (Dec 1, 2011)

ok, gotta go decorate the float.................


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 1, 2011)

rhbama3 said:


> A day at the Zoo never gets old. Which one is the monkey that throws poo? I'm the sleeping Bear.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Ouch!!!


----------



## mudracing101 (Dec 1, 2011)

Jeff C. said:


> Nuttin.....I got lucky, it just threatened me with a stern warning :swords:
> 
> Rewired a switch, didn't really help it, I guess it's bad (flickers sometimes)  MizT has been on me for months about it.



That aint nothing to mess round with there Jeffro. I know how you feel though, wife been on me about covering the back porch for two years and i been on Keebs for about two months to come over and take over (seeing how she did so good on her porch) and it aint done yet. Maybe after deer season


----------



## rhbama3 (Dec 1, 2011)

Les Miles said:


> This message is hidden because Les Miles is on your Ignore list



aaaahhhh.......


----------



## mudracing101 (Dec 1, 2011)

Les Miles said:


> It sure is quiet over in the SF. Like the calm before the storm.
> 
> Hey Robert, you like my new avatar?



What ga avatar are you gonna be sportin there Les?


----------



## Les Miles (Dec 1, 2011)

mudracing101 said:


> What ga avatar are you gonna be sportin there Les?



None. But there will be about 10 more just like Robert's.


----------



## rhbama3 (Dec 1, 2011)

Les Miles said:


> None. But there will be about 10 more just like Robert's.



I hate to say it, but UGA is in for a long day. Not saying it's impossible, but i'll sure be surprised if the Corndogs don't run away with it. Jefferson has settled in as starting QB without Lee and they are playing more consistent ball now than when they played us. I hate 'em....


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 1, 2011)

mudracing101 said:


> That aint nothing to mess round with there Jeffro. I know how you feel though, wife been on me about covering the back porch for two years and i been on Keebs for about two months to come over and take over (seeing how she did so good on her porch) and it aint done yet. Maybe after deer season




You are talkin bout the wife right?? Yeah....I'll take my chances wiff the lectricity anyday....at least you know the outcome, and it's done and over with in a matter of seconds 

I've got about 4 of them scattered around that do that. I just push up on the switch and they work fine, just wore out I reckon. Switches, not wives


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 1, 2011)

rhbama3 said:


> I hate to say it, but UGA is in for a long day. Not saying it's impossible, but i'll sure be surprised if the Corndogs don't run away with it. Jefferson has settled in as starting QB without Lee and they are playing more consistent ball now than when they played us. I hate 'em....



I hope they have a rematch in the NC. That game would draw more viewers/interest, generate more revenue, and be more dramatic than any other candidate on the roster, IMO. Plus, I think Bama is better than any of the other contenders.


----------



## mudracing101 (Dec 1, 2011)

Les Miles said:


> None. But there will be about 10 more just like Robert's.


you have a surprise coming


Jeff C. said:


> You are talkin bout the wife right?? Yeah....I'll take my chances wiff the lectricity anyday....at least you know the outcome, and it's done and over with in a matter of seconds
> 
> I've got about 4 of them scattered around that do that. I just push up on the switch and they work fine, just wore out I reckon. Switches, not wives


----------



## blood on the ground (Dec 1, 2011)

Jeff C. said:


> Uh huh....



well you dun got da deer i had ta choooot somthin


----------



## Keebs (Dec 1, 2011)

rhbama3 said:


> I hate to say it, but UGA is in for a long day. Not saying it's impossible, but i'll sure be surprised if the Corndogs don't run away with it. Jefferson has settled in as starting QB without Lee and they are playing more consistent ball now than when they played us. I hate 'em....


uuuhhh, that was quick "un-ignoring" someone!


blood on the ground said:


> well you dun got da deer i had ta choooot somthin


 you can stand there & catch snowflakes on yur tongue!:jump:


----------



## mudracing101 (Dec 1, 2011)

Keebs said:


> uuuhhh, that was quick "un-ignoring" someone!
> 
> you can stand there & catch snowflakes on yur tongue!:jump:


----------



## rhbama3 (Dec 1, 2011)

Keebs said:


> uuuhhh, that was quick "un-ignoring" someone!
> 
> you can stand there & catch snowflakes on yur tongue!:jump:



It's a gift. Just wanted to scare him for a minute.


----------



## Keebs (Dec 1, 2011)

rhbama3 said:


> It's a gift. Just wanted to scare him for a minute.


suuuuuuuuuuuuuure...................


----------



## mudracing101 (Dec 1, 2011)

its 5, peace out


----------



## Keebs (Dec 1, 2011)

mudracing101 said:


> its 5, peace out


----------



## Sterlo58 (Dec 1, 2011)

mudracing101 said:


> its 5, peace out



Standing by the time clock waiting i see. 

Not quite 5 yet Mud.  :worm:


----------



## Les Miles (Dec 1, 2011)

Bye Keebs! 
 






Bye Mustard bro!


----------



## rhbama3 (Dec 1, 2011)

Where's Quack?
Our buddy Dana Holgerson's WVU is playing USF tonight. This coach is hilrious to watch because he has so many facial expressions.


----------



## Kendallbearden (Dec 1, 2011)

gooood evening idjits :cow:


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 1, 2011)

rhbama3 said:


> Where's Quack?
> Our buddy Dana Holgerson's WVU is playing USF tonight. This coach is hilrious to watch because he has so many facial expressions.



I guess I'll go check it out....


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Dec 1, 2011)

rhbama3 said:


> Where's Quack?
> Our buddy Dana Holgerson's WVU is playing USF tonight. This coach is hilrious to watch because he has so many facial expressions.





Dang !!!  He's a trip.  


10 mo hours to go . . .


----------



## rhbama3 (Dec 1, 2011)

Jeff C. said:


> I guess I'll go check it out....





Hooked On Quack said:


> Dang !!!  He's a trip.
> 
> 
> 10 mo hours to go . . .



Hey, Jeff-ro and Quack-bro!
 Talked to a game warden yeserday and my neighbor today. Apparently, the deer weren' moving much anywhere last weekend thru this front. Neighbor said he saw 22 this morning after not seeing any Monday. Guess my luck was holding, huh?


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 1, 2011)

Kendallbearden said:


> gooood evening idjits :cow:



Evenin' idjit :swords:



Hooked On Quack said:


> Dang !!!  He's a trip.
> 
> 
> 10 mo hours to go . . .



How ya doin Quackdaddy? Obviously not great if you canceled your cast and blast...


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 1, 2011)

rhbama3 said:


> Hey, Jeff-ro and Quack-bro!
> Talked to a game warden yeserday and my neighbor today. Apparently, the deer weren' moving much anywhere last weekend thru this front. Neighbor said he saw 22 this morning after not seeing any Monday. Guess my luck was holding, huh?




Durn, Rob.....yep, that sounds like your luck 

I may be going this week-end, not sure yet.


----------



## rhbama3 (Dec 1, 2011)

Jeff C. said:


> Durn, Rob.....yep, that sounds like your luck
> 
> I may be going this week-end, not sure yet.



I'm gonna hunt tomorrow afternoon and see how many people show up before i decide about the weekend. Saturday and sunday ther is usually a pile of people.


----------



## ButcherTony (Dec 1, 2011)

hows everbody:worm:
I see we have new smileys:swords:


----------



## Turkeypaw (Dec 1, 2011)

:jump:


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Dec 1, 2011)

Jeff C. said:


> Evenin' idjit :swords:
> 
> 
> 
> How ya doin Quackdaddy? Obviously not great if you canceled your cast and blast...




Making it okay Chief, at least I didn't miss any work.

Didn't want to risk spending 5k and not being able to enjoy myself, got a replacement so I didn't lose my deposit.

How's my buddy doing, are we MULTI millionares yet??




ButcherTony said:


> hows everbody:worm:
> I see we have new smileys:swords:




Whut up Tman ??  You been hiding across the creek?




Turkeypaw said:


> :jump:




Tpaw !!!


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Dec 2, 2011)

Well that day known as weekend eve has arrived and there is a request for 







but I will stick with good hot coffee


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Dec 2, 2011)

Coffee, Coffee, Coffee..........give me a couple of cups Gobblin.  BBBRRRRRRRHHHHHHH !!!!!!!  It is so cold here this morning that there is Frost on my "Frosty" !!!  

Good Morning to all of my "Creek wading" driveler friends.  It is currently 27 degrees and will be at 25 degrees by around 7 AM.  I sure hope that the kids waiting at the bus stops are bundled up this morning. Turn up the heat just a little, please.   

The weekend is upon us and the deer are running around all over the woods just looking for the guy named "Bama".  They tell me that they have been looking for him for the past 6 weeks now but they have not been able to find him for some reason.  Note to Bama, please take extra ammunition today and tomorrow, cause you are going to need it.


----------



## Les Miles (Dec 2, 2011)

Morning waders, drivelers, and associated idjits...

I slept in late today. (That's after 6am for all you slacker types.)

Thankful that Friday is here and we all got us a group luncheon at Boudreaux's today with lots of cajun food and fried catfish & grouper.


----------



## Les Miles (Dec 2, 2011)

Figured you fellas might appreciate this...

http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?p=6517054#post6517054


----------



## rhbama3 (Dec 2, 2011)

Les Miles said:


> Figured you fellas might appreciate this...
> 
> http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?p=6517054#post6517054



:jump::jump::jump: :trampoline::trampoline::trampoline:


Got a little work to do this morning, then plan to climb a tree this afernoon. The weather just looks perfect today!


----------



## Sterlo58 (Dec 2, 2011)

Les Miles said:


> Figured you fellas might appreciate this...
> 
> http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?p=6517054#post6517054



   :jump: :jump: :jump:


----------



## blood on the ground (Dec 2, 2011)

Mernin ....


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Dec 2, 2011)

Les Miles said:


> Figured you fellas might appreciate this...
> 
> http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?p=6517054#post6517054





Not only didja post up a buncha buttugly wimmens, you blew up the page too, dang corndog idjit . . .




rhbama3 said:


> :jump::jump::jump: :trampoline::trampoline::trampoline:
> 
> 
> Got a little work to do this morning, then plan to climb a tree this afernoon. The weather just looks perfect today!




Today IS your day Pookie, I just know it . . .


----------



## Keebs (Dec 2, 2011)

TGIF!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Dec 2, 2011)

Keebs said:


> TGIF!!!!!!!!!!!





Good morning/night LilN, .


You won't believe what I tried yo relish on . . . 


Killa86 (Tommy) is wanting some bad, tough doodoo!!


----------



## Keebs (Dec 2, 2011)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Good morning/night LilN, .
> 
> 
> You won't believe what I tried yo relish on . . .
> ...


Sleep tight, BigN.................... there ain't NO telling............ new batch? 
I'm the one he needs to sweet talk, not you!  Or maybe he has "ulterior" motives!!!!!!


----------



## Sterlo58 (Dec 2, 2011)

Keebs said:


> Sleep tight, BigN.................... there ain't NO telling............ new batch?
> I'm the one he needs to sweet talk, not you!  Or maybe he has "ulterior" motives!!!!!!



OH LAWD......


----------



## boneboy96 (Dec 2, 2011)

Morning everyone...TGIF!   Sorry Les but them cheerleaders are just butt ugly.


----------



## Keebs (Dec 2, 2011)

boneboy96 said:


> Morning everyone...TGIF!   Sorry Les but them cheerleaders are just butt ugly.


Hiya BB!


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 2, 2011)

Mernin, mernin....more coffee please!! :yummy:


----------



## Keebs (Dec 2, 2011)

Jeff C. said:


> Mernin, mernin....more coffee please!! :yummy:


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 2, 2011)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Making it okay Chief, at least I didn't miss any work.
> 
> Didn't want to risk spending 5k and not being able to enjoy myself, got a replacement so I didn't lose my deposit.
> 
> ...



To hear him talk, you'd think he was Billionaire 



gobbleinwoods said:


> Well that day known as weekend eve has arrived and there is a request for
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Thank ya sir, may I have another??? 



Les Miles said:


> Figured you fellas might appreciate this...
> 
> http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?p=6517054#post6517054



I love College football!!!



rhbama3 said:


> :jump::jump::jump: :trampoline::trampoline::trampoline:
> 
> 
> Got a little work to do this morning, then plan to climb a tree this afernoon. The weather just looks perfect today!



Big Doe Down!!! 



Hooked On Quack said:


> Not only didja post up a buncha buttugly wimmens, you blew up the page too, dang corndog idjit . . .
> 
> 
> 
> ...







boneboy96 said:


> Morning everyone...TGIF!   Sorry Les but them cheerleaders are just butt ugly.



Wus wrong wich y'all...... 



Keebs said:


> TGIF!!!!!!!!!!!



:cow:


----------



## mudracing101 (Dec 2, 2011)

GOOD MORNING GON WADERS  :cow:  Sorry i'm late i got tied up in the cheerleader post by Les Happy Friday


----------



## Keebs (Dec 2, 2011)

mudracing101 said:


> GOOD MORNING GON WADERS  :cow:  Sorry i'm late i got tied up in the cheerleader post by Les Happy Friday


Admit it, the ADD is kicking in, huh?


----------



## blood on the ground (Dec 2, 2011)

Whazuuuuup mud!!


----------



## mudracing101 (Dec 2, 2011)

Keebs said:


> Admit it, the ADD is kicking in, huh?


----------



## mudracing101 (Dec 2, 2011)

blood on the ground said:


> Whazuuuuup mud!!



Puttin up christmas lights all night, wished i lived on a dead end  street so the wife would quit buying lights You ready to get behind the Jeep, Keebs charged the camera


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 2, 2011)

mudracing101 said:


> GOOD MORNING GON WADERS  :cow:  Sorry i'm late i got tied up in the cheerleader post by Les Happy Friday





Mornin Mudro....


----------



## Les Miles (Dec 2, 2011)

90 minutes till the big cajun fish fry at Boudreaux's for lunch.

Nothing like some fried catfish and grouper with a little mustard on it!


----------



## mudracing101 (Dec 2, 2011)

Jeff C. said:


> Mornin Mudro....


 Mornin sir, waz happenin



Les Miles said:


> 90 minutes till the big cajun fish fry at Boudreaux's for lunch.
> 
> Nothing like some fried catfish and grouper with a little mustard on it!



I like catfish and grouper and mustard , i wanna go


----------



## Keebs (Dec 2, 2011)

mudracing101 said:


> Puttin up christmas lights all night, wished i lived on a dead end  street so the wife would quit buying lights You ready to get behind the Jeep, Keebs charged the camera


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 2, 2011)

Les Miles said:


> 90 minutes till the big cajun fish fry at Boudreaux's for lunch.
> 
> Nothing like some fried catfish and grouper with a little mustard on it!



Mmmmmm mmm....Dat sound good yeah!!!


----------



## Les Miles (Dec 2, 2011)

Any of you idjits that will be watching ESPN College GameDay tomorrow need to look for me and my boys tomorrow morning.

We are going to make a GON sign that looks like the sticker and hold it up on a pole.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Dec 2, 2011)

Hi friends.:cow:
How bout a big GO DAWGS. 
All together now.


----------



## Keebs (Dec 2, 2011)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Hi friends.:cow:
> How bout a big GO DAWGS.
> All togerher now.


----------



## mudracing101 (Dec 2, 2011)

Chili's for lunch


----------



## Keebs (Dec 2, 2011)

mudracing101 said:


> Chili's for lunch


 Boss grilled hamburgers & hot dogs for the Championship FB team last night (the ones that rode on the float I helped decorate) and had leftovers.............. eh, beats a micro meal any day!  And yes, there will be mustard involved!


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 2, 2011)

Les Miles said:


> Any of you idjits that will be watching ESPN College GameDay tomorrow need to look for me and my boys tomorrow morning.
> 
> We are going to make a GON sign that looks like the sticker and hold it up on a pole.



My buddy hasn't called me to go hunting, so it looks like I'll be watchin fer ya!!! 



mrs. hornet22 said:


> Hi friends.:cow:
> How bout a big GO DAWGS.
> All together now.




*R**O**A**R**!!!*



Keebs said:


>








mudracing101 said:


> Chili's for lunch





Keebs said:


> Boss grilled hamburgers & hot dogs for the Championship FB team last night (the ones that rode on the float I helped decorate) and had leftovers.............. eh, beats a micro meal any day!  And yes, there will be mustard involved!



Left-over smoked Ham sammich wiff mustard....


----------



## Kendallbearden (Dec 2, 2011)

getting ready, packing stuff up, time for me to head to the woods


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 2, 2011)

Kendallbearden said:


> getting ready, packing stuff up, time for me to head to the woods



Good Luck to ya, KB!!!


----------



## Kendallbearden (Dec 2, 2011)

Jeff C. said:


> Good Luck to ya, KB!!!



Thanks 


Got a couple big boys on cam. I set up a ground blind last week. This time I am going to sit all day, and hopefully I can get a shot at one of them


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 2, 2011)

Kendallbearden said:


> Thanks
> 
> 
> Got a couple big boys on cam. I set up a ground blind last week. This time I am going to sit all day, and hopefully I can get a shot at one of them



Don't know when the primary rut was in your location, but seems like there ought to be be some late season does to keep'em stirrin for a little secondary rut here soon.


----------



## Keebs (Dec 2, 2011)

Kendallbearden said:


> getting ready, packing stuff up, time for me to head to the woods


 good luck!!!


----------



## Kendallbearden (Dec 2, 2011)

Jeff C. said:


> Don't know when the primary rut was in your location, but seems like there ought to be be some late season does to keep'em stirrin for a little secondary rut here soon.



Primary was about 3 weeks ago. I'm focusing on food now. Most of our late season deer sightings are in food plots at the club. I planted a new one this year. It's a strip that is about 200 yards long. It's in the pines, close to the edge of a hardwood draw.  And it is only about 100 yards from a 4 year old cut over where the deer like to bed. I'm averaging a couple hundred pics a week on my camera in it, and about 1/3 of them are during the day. I'm hoping with this cold weather they will be up browsing around a little.


The pic is my view to the right out of the blind. The food plot goes about another 50 yards to the left, too.


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 2, 2011)

Kendallbearden said:


> Primary was about 3 weeks ago. I'm focusing on food now. Most of our late season deer sightings are in food plots at the club. I planted a new one this year. It's a strip that is about 200 yards long. It's in the pines, close to the edge of a hardwood draw.  And it is only about 100 yards from a 4 year old cut over where the deer like to bed. I'm averaging a couple hundred pics a week on my camera in it, and about 1/3 of them are during the day. I'm hoping with this cold weather they will be up browsing around a little.
> 
> 
> The pic is my view to the right out of the blind. The food plot goes about another 50 yards to the left, too.



Looks good, yeah a good salad bowl right about now keeps them coming like clockwork. I shot a Buck for a doe 2 yrs ago that had already dropped rack by Jan. 1st. feeding through a plot like that. Talk about surprised when I rolled HER over


----------



## mudracing101 (Dec 2, 2011)

Kendallbearden said:


> Primary was about 3 weeks ago. I'm focusing on food now. Most of our late season deer sightings are in food plots at the club. I planted a new one this year. It's a strip that is about 200 yards long. It's in the pines, close to the edge of a hardwood draw.  And it is only about 100 yards from a 4 year old cut over where the deer like to bed. I'm averaging a couple hundred pics a week on my camera in it, and about 1/3 of them are during the day. I'm hoping with this cold weather they will be up browsing around a little.
> 
> 
> The pic is my view to the right out of the blind. The food plot goes about another 50 yards to the left, too.



looking good , good luck to ya


----------



## Keebs (Dec 2, 2011)

mudracing101 said:


> looking good , good luck to ya


pppsssttt, go move the clock up!!!!!!


----------



## mudracing101 (Dec 2, 2011)

Keebs said:


> pppsssttt, go move the clock up!!!!!!



really, i just got back from ocilla and it still aint five


----------



## Keebs (Dec 2, 2011)

mudracing101 said:


> really, i just got back from ocilla and it still aint five


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Dec 2, 2011)

OK, all of you creek wading drivelers located down in middle Georgia, you better start holding your ears now because Keebs and her side-kick, Mud, have already started the countdown for the firing sequence needed for blasting off into the wild blue.....WEEKEND !!!!! 

I know that Mud is going to miscalculate one day and add too much of that rocket fuel into the tank.  When the ignition occurs that day, he and Keebs will probably end up in my neck of the woods over here in the Augusta area.

The good news is....once they both clean out their drawers and take a much needed shower, I will be glad to take them out for a really nice dinner and we can eat and tell lies together to our hearts content.

PS:  One other thing.  As I put in a post early this morning, Bama should be successful in killing a deer sometimes today or tomorrow.  I just hope that he remembers to take ammunition with him this time.  !!! 

I hope that all of you have a great weekend and stay out of trouble (especially Quack).  As for me, I am having football withdrawal pains really bad since we lost our 3rd round playoff game last Friday night here in Geogia, so we don't know how to act without high school football. The only bright spot for my team is that we are now the Class A South Carolina State Champions since we were the ONLY team that beat Abbeville which just won the Class A 2011 South Carolina State Championship.


----------



## Keebs (Dec 2, 2011)

EAGLE EYE 444 said:


> OK, all of you creek wading drivelers located down in middle Georgia, you better start holding your ears now because Keebs and her side-kick, Mud, have already started the countdown for the firing sequence needed for blasting off into the wild blue.....WEEKEND !!!!!
> 
> I know that Mud is going to miscalculate one day and add too much of that rocket fuel into the tank.  When the ignition occurs that day, he and Keebs will probably end up in my neck of the woods over here in the Augusta area.
> 
> ...


 

ah'ite Mud, where are ya?


----------



## Seth carter (Dec 2, 2011)

doe down!00 buck to the head sent her to deer heaven:jump:


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 2, 2011)

There ya go, seth!!


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 2, 2011)

Time to check out some Oregon Ducks cheerleaders....UCLA too 

"Inaugural" PAC-12 Championship Game


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Dec 2, 2011)

Jeff C. said:


> Time to check out some Oregon Ducks cheerleaders....UCLA too
> 
> "Inaugural" PAC-12 Championship Game





NOW there's some good lookin gals !!!


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 2, 2011)

They wearin jackets


----------



## rhbama3 (Dec 2, 2011)

Home from the pig farm. Saw two squirrels and a rabbit. A guy was already tagged out close to where i waned to hunt so i went to plan B. Turned out it was a good choice as he blew the head off a big ol' stanky boar hog where i was gonna go. 
Hope tomorrow turns out better.


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 2, 2011)

rhbama3 said:


> Home from the pig farm. Saw two squirrels and a rabbit. A guy was already tagged out close to where i waned to hunt so i went to plan B. Turned out it was a good choice as he blew the head off a big ol' stanky boar hog where i was gonna go.
> Hope tomorrow turns out better.



At least you saw a rabbit, I don't see too many of them anymore. Maybe tomorrow will be the day. 

Looks like the Ducks are gonna blowout the Bruins....


----------



## slip (Dec 2, 2011)

Jeff C. said:


> At least you saw a rabbit, I don't see too many of them anymore. Maybe tomorrow will be the day.
> 
> Looks like the Ducks are gonna blowout the Bruins....



Rabbits? there is 5 or 6 right behind the house now ... infact i went down to the shed the other night to check on something and a big ol barred owl was sitting on the fence hunting them things. Was pretty cool to see him.


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 2, 2011)

slip said:


> Rabbits? there is 5 or 6 right behind the house now ... infact i went down to the shed the other night to check on something and a big ol barred owl was sitting on the fence hunting them things. Was pretty cool to see him.






 I reckon it's all them vegetables you growin over there.


----------



## rhbama3 (Dec 2, 2011)

Where's Quack?
About to head to Wal-mart and get some replacement tent poles to try and repair my Ameri-step ground blind. 
Got a spot the deer are hitting hard, but no tree stand to put there.


----------



## rhbama3 (Dec 2, 2011)

besides, ths oregon/UCLA game sux as bad as i thought it would.


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 2, 2011)

rhbama3 said:


> besides, ths oregon/UCLA game sux as bad as i thought it would.



Yep....I reckon I'll go commandeer the couch downstairs now that the gals vacated them 

 Good Night folks!!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Dec 2, 2011)

rhbama3 said:


> Where's Quack?
> About to head to Wal-mart and get some replacement tent poles to try and repair my Ameri-step ground blind.
> Got a spot the deer are hitting hard, but no tree stand to put there.





Would you like me to bump up your thread ???


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Dec 2, 2011)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Would you like me to bump up your thread ???





Too late . . .


----------



## Les Miles (Dec 2, 2011)

Good night Quack. Headed to College Game Day bright and early.

Got to represent the drivelers and the idjits plus show some love for my LSU Tigers.

Yall look for my sign up on a big pole


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Dec 2, 2011)

Les Miles said:


> Good night Quack. Headed to College Game Day bright and early.
> 
> Got to represent the drivelers and the idjits plus show some love for my LSU Tigers.
> 
> Yall look for my sign up on a big pole


If we can find a T.V. with the game on, we will be watching!!.......We are in Gamecock country this weekend!!!


----------



## boneboy96 (Dec 3, 2011)

I'll look out for it!


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Dec 3, 2011)

One might think that is enough said but


----------



## Bitteroot (Dec 3, 2011)

I'm typing this quietly.   From my stand.      GO DAWGS!


----------



## Sterlo58 (Dec 3, 2011)

Bitteroot said:


> I'm typing this quietly.   From my stand.      GO DAWGS!



Wish I was in the stand.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Dec 3, 2011)

Sterlo58 said:


> Wish I was in the stand.


x 2


----------



## rhbama3 (Dec 3, 2011)

As much as i wanted to go hunting this mornin, i just couldn't do it. I've got up between 0430 and 0515 8 times out of the last 10 days and i just went back to sleep. About to get all my clothes together and head that way. Gonna be tight as there are at least 12 people hunting today.


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 3, 2011)

Bitteroot said:


> I'm typing this quietly.   From my stand.      GO DAWGS!





Sterlo58 said:


> Wish I was in the stand.





Miguel Cervantes said:


> x 2




Mornin fellas

X3....LSU!!! Good Luck this mornin' Bitteroot....

Hopefully, got some Dawg fans comin over for a good game, good time, and good food!!


----------



## jkk6028 (Dec 3, 2011)

morning all.............i'm going fishing instead of hunting today, hoping they are gonna bite


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 3, 2011)

rhbama3 said:


> As much as i wanted to go hunting this mornin, i just couldn't do it. I've got up between 0430 and 0515 8 times out of the last 10 days and i just went back to sleep. About to get all my clothes together and head that way. Gonna be tight as there are at least 12 people hunting today.



Good Luck, Bama!!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Dec 3, 2011)

Go Les


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 3, 2011)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Go Les



He won't even let his boys hold up their "GO DAWGS" signs!!


----------



## Seth carter (Dec 3, 2011)

good song


----------



## rhbama3 (Dec 3, 2011)

I have come to the conclusion that the north american whitetail deer is extinct. 
Two more hogs died this weekend so far. Going in the morning and then calling it done. I'm on call next week so i don't want to be worn slap out.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Dec 3, 2011)

Getting rid of this stankin avatar soon !!!!


----------



## rhbama3 (Dec 3, 2011)

I guess there are some sad UGA fans tonight. I picked a score of 38-13 LSU  in the sports forum. Wasn't off by too much.


----------



## rhbama3 (Dec 3, 2011)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Hey at least you some deer here in Washington county, of course it was dark thirty and we were driving home . . .



Yeah, its the same here. Gonna take a week off from hunting and see if they start moving early again. They are still down in the deep woods and not hitting feeders or foodplots. Sure could use a hard freeze to bitter up them acorns.


----------



## rhbama3 (Dec 3, 2011)

nothing to add, just hated seeing 666 next to my name. I got enough bad luck as it is.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Dec 3, 2011)

rhbama3 said:


> nothing to add, just hated seeing 666 next to my name. I got enough bad luck as it is.





Wellllllllll, don't look now . . .


----------



## rhbama3 (Dec 3, 2011)

all right! What idjit deleted a post?


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Dec 3, 2011)

rhbama3 said:


> all right! What idjit deleted a post?


----------



## rhbama3 (Dec 3, 2011)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Wellllllllll, don't look now . . .



You gonna give Susie to your brother for a christmas gift?


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Dec 3, 2011)

rhbama3 said:


> You gonna give Susie to your brother for a christmas gift?






NOOOOOOO!!!!    She's my baby girl !!


----------



## rhbama3 (Dec 3, 2011)

Actually, you oughta buy him a 6 pack of Ameri-step ground blinds. You know dat brother of yours deserves the best! :jump::jump:


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Dec 3, 2011)

rhbama3 said:


> Actually, you oughta buy him a 6 pack of Ameri-step ground blinds. You know dat brother of yours deserves the best! :jump::jump:





Hmmmm . . .





Man Pookie, I'm sitting here scarfing down your jerky like it's going outta style.  Striplings ain't got nuttin on you, this is without a doubt the BEST I've eva had !!   A cold beer would be the BOMB!!


----------



## rhbama3 (Dec 3, 2011)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Hmmmm . . .
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hoping to make some more soon. 
Night, Bro. I'm getting up at 0415 to head to the woods.


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Dec 3, 2011)

Tough day up here in South Carolina!!..........Tucker passed the land series this morning, but choked on the water series this afternoon!!

Oh well there is always tomorrow


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Dec 4, 2011)

rhbama3 said:


> I guess there are some sad UGA fans tonight. I picked a score of 38-13 LSU  in the sports forum. Wasn't off by too much.



You came closer than me, with 35-13.



rhbama3 said:


> Yeah, its the same here. Gonna take a week off from hunting and see if they start moving early again. They are still down in the deep woods and not hitting feeders or foodplots. Sure could use a hard freeze to bitter up them acorns.


I was hopping for more moisture to get them to rot. Although I am seeing them some in the fields just before dark.



RUTTNBUCK said:


> Tough day up here in South Carolina!!..........Tucker passed the land series this morning, but choked on the water series this afternoon!!
> 
> Oh well there is always tomorrow



Will Tucker have to pass both series on the same day?

Anyone for coffee?


----------



## Redneck Maguiver (Dec 4, 2011)

Morning Folks.


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 4, 2011)

Morning...


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 4, 2011)

Having connection problems....hope I just fixed it


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 4, 2011)

Looks like my deer season may be over  Would've been nice to go at least once


----------



## rhbama3 (Dec 4, 2011)

yawn, smack, smack.....
Dat was a good nap.  I sat in a howling wind this morning and got cold. I did see 4 Does at 0755 but they walked across the road all the way at the end and never stopped. 300 yard shot in a strong cross wind? No thanks. Also was blessed to hear a tree fall in the forest. Them pine beetles are doing fine work up there. Anyway, stayed till 1030 and called it a day. Here's my room with a view:


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 4, 2011)

Nice view....Is there room enough for a nap in that blind


----------



## rhbama3 (Dec 4, 2011)

Jeff C. said:


> Nice view....Is there room enough for a nap in that blind



Yep. As long as you can sleep with your teeth chattering.


----------



## blood on the ground (Dec 4, 2011)

Doo ta dooo...:jump:


----------



## Les Miles (Dec 4, 2011)

Hello Drivelers & Waders 

I am a happy but tired sports fan today. But we had a blast down at the game yesterday.


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 4, 2011)

Les Miles said:


> Hello Drivelers & Waders
> 
> I am a happy but tired sports fan today. But we had a blast down at the game yesterday.



 I reckon so, having to fight and maintain your frontline position and blocking everyone else signs would wear most anyone out.


----------



## rhbama3 (Dec 4, 2011)

Les Miles said:


> Hello Drivelers & Waders
> 
> I am a happy but tired sports fan today. But we had a blast down at the game yesterday.



Your sign was awesome! 
3/4's of the country were prolly wondering "What is GON?"


----------



## rhbama3 (Dec 4, 2011)

25 minutes till the BCS final poll is revealed. Man, this is killing me but i'm trying to stay cautiously optimistic that we'll get the nod.
I think LSU would crush OKS like a beer can.


----------



## Les Miles (Dec 4, 2011)

Jeff C. said:


> I reckon so, having to fight and maintain your frontline position and blocking everyone else signs would wear most anyone out.



My arms aren't that tired. And I staked out the premium real estate behind Corso and Herbstreit. Then I had a guy that I would pass my sign to down to my left when only Herbstreit was on camera. We all had a good time. But I did have to trample a few old women and kids to stay in the shot. 



rhbama3 said:


> Your sign was awesome!
> 3/4's of the country were prolly wondering "What is GON?"



You have to go through a security checkpoint and pat down. Then they want to see your signs. They asked what "GON" was twice after I started holding it up. I simply told them that Nic had sent me and he said to mind their own business. I had no problems after that.


----------



## lagrangedave (Dec 4, 2011)

Hey guys, it's been a while. I'm stuck in South Padre Island Texas. Jeff C I have a little used honeyhole in Meriwether Co. if you want to go this week just PM me.


----------



## Les Miles (Dec 4, 2011)

rhbama3 said:


> 25 minutes till the BCS final poll is revealed. Man, this is killing me but i'm trying to stay cautiously optimistic that we'll get the nod.
> I think LSU would crush OKS like a beer can.



Don't worry... there's gonna be a rematch.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Dec 4, 2011)

rhbama3 said:


> Your sign was awesome!
> 3/4's of the country were prolly wondering "What is GON?"



GON posted it on their Face Book page.


----------



## rhbama3 (Dec 4, 2011)

Les Miles said:


> Don't worry... there's gonna be a rematch.


----------



## rhbama3 (Dec 4, 2011)

We are in!!!!!!!
:jump::jump::jump::jump::jump::jump::jump:


----------



## Laneybird (Dec 4, 2011)

rhbama3 said:


> We are in!!!!!!!
> :jump::jump::jump::jump::jump::jump::jump:




So, is the tie breaker the following week?


----------



## rhbama3 (Dec 4, 2011)

Laneybird said:


> So, is the tie breaker the following week?



Don't know. This is uncharted territory in the history of the BCS.


----------



## Laneybird (Dec 4, 2011)

I understand. I just know that I want Bama to win and all of you get back to some decent avatars!


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 4, 2011)

lagrangedave said:


> Hey guys, it's been a while. I'm stuck in South Padre Island Texas. Jeff C I have a little used honeyhole in Meriwether Co. if you want to go this week just PM me.



WOW....thanks!!!  Checking schedule and obligations before sending PM.



rhbama3 said:


> We are in!!!!!!!
> :jump::jump::jump::jump::jump::jump::jump:



The best possible scenario/matchup for #1,IMO. Gonna be a GREAT rematch 



Laneybird said:


> So, is the tie breaker the following week?


----------



## Laneybird (Dec 4, 2011)

Thank you Jeff!  May I have another?


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 4, 2011)

Laneybird said:


> I understand. I just know that I want Bama to win and all of you get back to some decent avatars!





Laneybird said:


> Thank you Jeff!  May I have another?



I think you should jump in on the next avatar bet


----------



## Laneybird (Dec 4, 2011)

Jeff C. said:


> I think you should jump in on the next avatar bet



Oh snap!   I think I learned something about all the bets. 

Don't bet!


----------



## rhbama3 (Dec 4, 2011)

Laneybird said:


> I understand. I just know that I want Bama to win and all of you get back to some decent avatars!



me and you both, brother. It has created some kinda confusion in the sports forum! 
All us bammers wearing was bad enough, but now all the Dawgs and a few others are wearing it. Lose track of who's who after awhile.


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 4, 2011)

Laneybird said:


> Oh snap!   I think I learned something about all the bets.
> 
> Don't bet!



I hear ya....


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 4, 2011)

rhbama3 said:


> me and you both, brother. It has created some kinda confusion in the sports forum!
> All us bammers wearing was bad enough, but now all the Dawgs and a few others are wearing it. Lose track of who's who after awhile.





Yeah...you can't put a face with a name no more.


----------



## Laneybird (Dec 4, 2011)

Jeff C. said:


> Yeah...you can't put a face with a name no more.



That's exactly what I'm sayin!


----------



## Laneybird (Dec 4, 2011)

You know Robert, I was thinking about a bet with Les Miles, but thought why would I want to have this as my new avatar?


----------



## rhbama3 (Dec 4, 2011)

Laneybird said:


> You know Robert, I was thinking about a bet with Les Miles, but thought why would I want to have this as my new avatar?



thankfully, i only follow college foobaw. I like to see former bama players do well, but just never could get into pro ball.


----------



## Les Miles (Dec 4, 2011)

Laneybird said:


> You know Robert, I was thinking about a bet with Les Miles, but thought why would I want to have this as my new avatar?



Now THAT'S a nice avatar!


----------



## Laneybird (Dec 4, 2011)

rhbama3 said:


> thankfully, i only follow college foobaw. I like to see former bama players do well, but just never could get into pro ball.



Well we had a bama receiver not do so good today. From what I understand, he had some dropped passes at Bama also.


----------



## Laneybird (Dec 4, 2011)

Les Miles said:


> Now THAT'S a nice avatar!


----------



## Seth carter (Dec 4, 2011)

Never mistake my silence for weakness. Ever heard someone plan a murder out loud? Didn't think so...


----------



## rhbama3 (Dec 4, 2011)

Seth carter said:


> Never mistake my silence for weakness. Ever heard someone plan a murder out loud? Didn't think so...



you haven't been dating long enough to want to kill her yet.


----------



## Les Miles (Dec 4, 2011)

I have to say....


































































There sure are a lot of LSU avatars around this place lately...


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 4, 2011)

Seth carter said:


> Never mistake my silence for weakness. Ever heard someone plan a murder out loud? Didn't think so...



You practicin your copy and paste when you need to be workin on yo writin....


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Dec 4, 2011)

gobbleinwoods said:


> Will Tucker have to pass both series on the same day?


Yes he had to pass both in the same day........
Didn't happen either day. Lot's of new lessons learned!! New experiences to train for!!



Seth carter said:


> Never mistake my silence for weakness. Ever heard someone plan a murder out loud? Didn't think so...





rhbama3 said:


> you haven't been dating long enough to want to kill her yet.


Bama that was not Seth!!........All the words were spelled correctly!!

His girlfriend has stolen his identity, and is setting him up!!


----------



## Kendallbearden (Dec 4, 2011)

Jeff C. said:


> You practicin your copy and paste when you need to be workin on yo writin....



yew no thats de truf.


----------



## Kendallbearden (Dec 4, 2011)

rhbama3 said:


> you haven't been dating long enough to want to kill her yet.



That's right, give it a few years.....


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 4, 2011)

RUTTNBUCK said:


> Yes he had to pass both in the same day........
> Didn't happen either day. Lot's of new lessons learned!! New experiences to train for!!
> 
> 
> ...





Jeff C. said:


> You practicin your copy and paste when you need to be workin on yo writin....


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Dec 5, 2011)

The creek sure is warm out there to be Dec but needing coffee on a Monday morning


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Dec 5, 2011)

Thanks Gooblin.  I still need a couple of cups to get my eyes open this morning.

Where oh where did the weekend go. It was just Friday afternoon a few minutes ago !!!  

HAPPY MONDAY TO ALL OF YOU .


----------



## boneboy96 (Dec 5, 2011)

Moaning all!


----------



## blood on the ground (Dec 5, 2011)

well, well ,well.........mundy again!! lets get it started waders..


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Dec 5, 2011)

Ha !!  Back on days, off the rest of the week !!


----------



## Les Miles (Dec 5, 2011)

Morning fellas....


----------



## mudracing101 (Dec 5, 2011)

Good morning waders, i think some of bama's luck in deer hunting has rubbed off on me
Well Les enjoy ya'lls win cause somebody told the dawgs they didnt have to play the second half Congrats, the better team won. 
Wonder if Keebs brought some bisquits, let me go check


----------



## rhbama3 (Dec 5, 2011)

RUTTNBUCK said:


> Bama that was not Seth!!........All the words were spelled correctly!!
> 
> His girlfriend has stolen his identity, and is setting him up!!



If that's the case, then isn't he supposed to be banded? Hate it for him, but rulez is rulez...... 

Morning, guys and gals!
Got the coffee brewing and its the first day of a call week.


----------



## rhbama3 (Dec 5, 2011)

mudracing101 said:


> Good morning waders, i think some of bama's luck in deer hunting has rubbed off on me
> Well Les enjoy ya'lls win cause somebody told the dawgs they didnt have to play the second half Congrats, the better team won.
> Wonder if Keebs brought some bisquits, let me go check



I've got a plan as soon as i can get back down there. I saw 4 yesterday morning and know now where they are crossing. Just need to get a stand closer to the crossing.
Two more hogs went down ths weekend out of my stand. Hey, some people actually want to shoot pork rats and thats all i have at that feeder anyway.


----------



## mudracing101 (Dec 5, 2011)

rhbama3 said:


> I've got a plan as soon as i can get back down there. I saw 4 yesterday morning and know now where they are crossing. Just need to get a stand closer to the crossing.
> Two more hogs went down ths weekend out of my stand. Hey, some people actually want to shoot pork rats and thats all i have at that feeder anyway.



Well i hunted all weekend, nothing, didnt even see an animal where the hunting property is I get home sat. after my morning hunt and movement catches my eye behind the house. I look and low and behold, deer! I get my gun out of the truck and proceed to sneak up on the back porch. 6,7,8 ooohhhhh a 8 point Big body , nice deer. I slowly step to the right, start raising my gun, he looks, i freeze, one more step to the right and i can get a shot behind the shoulder. He looks i freeze again, he takes one more step, i'm on him. Steady, steady, BAM!!!! A pine tree top snaps and falls to the ground waking the boxers and they take off barking like somebody kicked them in the butt, he looks dead at me like i'm the one that made the tree fall and in one milli-second he spun around and was gone.  Really ??????? Whats the chances a dang tree falls in the yard beside me at the exact time i see a deer and the dogs attack it and i'm to blame  I feel your pain Bama and i also think someone stole all the deer at the club and are laughing at me


----------



## rhbama3 (Dec 5, 2011)

Man, those falling tree's will scare the bejesus outta you. Windy as it was yesterday, i was hearing a lot of creaking and popping yesterday before i heard a pine go down. I'd love lightning to strike my lease and burn down every pine beetle infested tree. It would get rid of the hogs and bring back the deer and turkey.


----------



## mudracing101 (Dec 5, 2011)

rhbama3 said:


> Man, those falling tree's will scare the bejesus outta you. Windy as it was yesterday, i was hearing a lot of creaking and popping yesterday before i heard a pine go down. I'd love lightning to strike my lease and burn down every pine beetle infested tree. It would get rid of the hogs and bring back the deer and turkey.



I've seen a lot of beetle strickin pines this year must be cause everything is so dry Oh well, i just wished the deer would figure out what a food plot is at my place. Four years now and i think they would still rather eat a dead stick


----------



## Keebs (Dec 5, 2011)

Home projects today, I'll check as I get a chance................
Mud, how'd ya like that mustard slathered porkbiskit?


----------



## rhbama3 (Dec 5, 2011)

mudracing101 said:


> I've seen a lot of beetle strickin pines this year must be cause everything is so dry Oh well, i just wished the deer would figure out what a food plot is at my place. Four years now and i think they would still rather eat a dead stick



The deer are still eating acorns right now. Foodplots and feeders are pretty much being ignored. We just need a good freeze to bitter up the acorns and they'll start hitting the plots. What do you have planted?


----------



## blood on the ground (Dec 5, 2011)

dooo ta doooo...


----------



## rhbama3 (Dec 5, 2011)

blood on the ground said:


> dooo ta doooo...



English is the language of the Forum. Posts using a language other than English must include a full and complete English translation.- Admin Elfii


----------



## mudracing101 (Dec 5, 2011)

Keebs said:


> Home projects today, I'll check as I get a chance................
> Mud, how'd ya like that mustard slathered porkbiskit?


You know who must a got it 



rhbama3 said:


> The deer are still eating acorns right now. Foodplots and feeders are pretty much being ignored. We just need a good freeze to bitter up the acorns and they'll start hitting the plots. What do you have planted?



In the past i was using a five way mix of clover, wheat , rye, rape and oats. Then i mixed in some greens and purple top turnips. They would not touch the turnips and i would have some bigger than softballs sticking out of the ground. So i quit and just put in a mix of oats , rye and wheat this year. Have some tunips not much at all though. Oh and i have one plot that has just been took over by the clover and is beautiful . Looks like something on a hunting show. Its crimson clover but I just dont see deer using them. Of course i've told dad that we might need to come to realization they just aint enuff deer to need the plots, but i thought we might could pull deer off the adjoining land that has nothing.


----------



## mudracing101 (Dec 5, 2011)

blood on the ground said:


> dooo ta doooo...



What up Blood


----------



## rhbama3 (Dec 5, 2011)

mudracing101 said:


> You know who must a got it
> 
> 
> 
> In the past i was using a five way mix of clover, wheat , rye, rape and oats. Then i mixed in some greens and purple top turnips. They would not touch the turnips and i would have some bigger than softballs sticking out of the ground. So i quit and just put in a mix of oats , rye and wheat this year. Have some tunips not much at all though. Oh and i have one plot that has just been took over by the clover and is beautiful . Looks like something on a hunting show. Its crimson clover but I just dont see deer using them. Of course i've told dad that we might need to come to realization they just aint enuff deer to need the plots, but i thought we might could pull deer off the adjoining land that has nothing.


Man, i don't understand that. Thats a real good mix. 
you must not have any hogs. A purple top turnip is like crack cocaine to pigs.


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 5, 2011)

Mornin' folks.....gotta go take my daughter's car to the shop  Never fails, it's always sumpin!!

I'll be back later to get in on all this bad luck talk...


----------



## blood on the ground (Dec 5, 2011)

mudracing101 said:


> What up Blood



not much... well we lost one phase of our power to the building this morning so have had the cobb emc boys jumpin:jump:

did you slang any mud this weekend??


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Dec 5, 2011)

Less than 8 hrs to go !!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Dec 5, 2011)

Home made vegetable soup and a sammich for dinner !! :yummy:




7 hrs to go !!


----------



## Kendallbearden (Dec 5, 2011)

Mondays.....:nono:


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 5, 2011)

Skrimp po-boy, nom nom nom!!! 

Looks like J-man and I may get to go get a deer hunt in this week, if things go my way for a change.

I've had 2 absolutlely awsome gestures for offers on this here forum. One by our very own Quackdaddy that we weren't able to get together on because of our schedules and whatnot, and one just recently by lagrangedave. We are working on scheduling for that this week. Hopefully, my obligations/schedule/or lack thereof won't fall apart and I can pull it off this time.

Very gracious offers by these two fellers!!!


----------



## Keebs (Dec 5, 2011)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Home made vegetable soup and a sammich for dinner !! :yummy:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 chicken sammich.............. home, guess I played in the smoke from burning the leaves last night too much.......... wheezin & coughin..........


Kendallbearden said:


> Mondays.....:nono:


I hear ya!


Jeff C. said:


> Skrimp po-boy, nom nom nom!!!
> 
> Looks like J-man and I may get to go get a deer hunt in this week, if things go my way for a change.
> 
> ...


 Go git'em Chief!
check ya'll later.................. :trampoline:


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 5, 2011)

Keebs said:


> chicken sammich.............. home, guess I played in the smoke from burning the leaves last night too much.......... wheezin & coughin..........
> 
> I hear ya!
> 
> ...



 mmmm mm....pepper jelly time.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Dec 5, 2011)

Jeff C. said:


> Skrimp po-boy, nom nom nom!!!
> 
> Looks like J-man and I may get to go get a deer hunt in this week, if things go my way for a change.
> 
> ...





Season's not out yet Jeff !!!  Pookie and I have been trying to get together for 2-3 years for a combo duck and deer hunt, of course I went and got all crippled up and wasn't able to do anything.

Let me check the rest of my schedule and see what we can put together.


----------



## Les Miles (Dec 5, 2011)




----------



## mudracing101 (Dec 5, 2011)

rhbama3 said:


> Man, i don't understand that. Thats a real good mix.
> you must not have any hogs. A purple top turnip is like crack cocaine to pigs.


No hogs, just deer, yotes and turkeys. well supposedly deer


Jeff C. said:


> Mornin' folks.....gotta go take my daughter's car to the shop  Never fails, it's always sumpin!!
> 
> I'll be back later to get in on all this bad luck talk...


Jeffro


blood on the ground said:


> not much... well we lost one phase of our power to the building this morning so have had the cobb emc boys jumpin:jump:
> 
> did you slang any mud this weekend??


No sir no mud, just looked at a foodplot  and dreamed of big daddy coming out. I'm out of muddin till prob. march. Time for a cam swap and some experimentation


Hooked On Quack said:


> Home made vegetable soup and a sammich for dinner !! :yummy:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ruby tuesdays, salad and shrimp pasta



Keebs said:


> chicken sammich.............. home, guess I played in the smoke from burning the leaves last night too much.......... wheezin & coughin..........
> 
> I hear ya!
> 
> ...



bon fire's are the bomb


----------



## mudracing101 (Dec 5, 2011)

Les Miles said:


>


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 5, 2011)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Season's not out yet Jeff !!!  Pookie and I have been trying to get together for 2-3 years for a combo duck and deer hunt, of course I went and got all crippled up and wasn't able to do anything.
> 
> Let me check the rest of my schedule and see what we can put together.



Dang...didn't think I was going to get logged back on here, stoopid com-pooter is givin me fits.

Quack, don't be worryin bout me, just get yoself healed up.

I know you been wrapped up lately, no problem Hoss. I just appreciate the initial offer from both of you guys.

I normally go to my brother's/buddy's lease for a hunt, but they are experiencing political turmoil this season, so not a good time to be a guest there.


----------



## rhbama3 (Dec 5, 2011)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Season's not out yet Jeff !!!  Pookie and I have been trying to get together for 2-3 years for a combo duck and deer hunt, of course I went and got all crippled up and wasn't able to do anything.
> 
> Let me check the rest of my schedule and see what we can put together.


----------



## blood on the ground (Dec 5, 2011)

mudracing101 said:


>



im still lookin fer my white knuckle john boat ride:jump:


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Dec 5, 2011)

blood on the ground said:


> im still lookin fer my white knuckle john boat ride:jump:





If that's what you want, go to Arkansas and let a guide run you thru the flooded timber at 4am wide open.  I bet we glanced off a dozen trees, before I told him if he didn't slow down there was gonna be a problem.


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 5, 2011)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Season's not out yet Jeff !!!  Pookie and I have been trying to get together for 2-3 years for a combo duck and deer hunt, of course I went and got all crippled up and wasn't able to do anything.
> 
> Let me check the rest of my schedule and see what we can put together.





rhbama3 said:


>



Quack, I'm thinkin Pookie has been let down by the fact that you were injured and wasn't able to compete in a nekkid twista match wiff him. You may have to reschedule him....you know how dem Bama fans is, if they ain't playin for a NC


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 5, 2011)

Computer is workin normal again, it was a bad modem.


----------



## rhbama3 (Dec 5, 2011)

Jeff C. said:


> Quack, I'm thinkin Pookie has been let down by the fact that you were injured and wasn't able to compete in a nekkid twista match wiff him. You may have to reschedule him....you know how dem Bama fans is, if they ain't playin for a NC


National Championships are like Lay's tater chips. Can't stop with just one. :jump::jump:
Man, if you get the invite, ya'll need to go. I'd be absolutely worthless if i lived where Quack-bro does. Come to think of it, he is kinda worthless ain't he? 


Jeff C. said:


> Computer is workin normal again, it was a bad modem.


Good deal. Those kind of problems can be frustrating to figure out.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Dec 5, 2011)

Jeff C. said:


> Quack, I'm thinkin Pookie has been let down by the fact that you were injured and wasn't able to compete in a nekkid twista match wiff him. You may have to reschedule him....you know how dem Bama fans is, if they ain't playin for a NC




Datz rat !!! 





rhbama3 said:


> National Championships are like Lay's tater chips. Can't stop with just one. :jump::jump:
> Man, if you get the invite, ya'll need to go. I'd be absolutely worthless if i lived where Quack-bro does. Come to think of it, he is kinda worthless ain't he?
> 
> Good deal. Those kind of problems can be frustrating to figure out.





Heyyyyyyyy now !!!!!  You know how sensitive I am . . .


----------



## Keebs (Dec 5, 2011)

Mmmmmmmmmmmm, didn't know Mango butter could smell sooooooooooooo good!!:jump:
Got my "Christmas po-pah-rie"  going now too, cinnamon, allspice & nutmeg in boiling water........... mmmmm LOVE this time of year!


----------



## rhbama3 (Dec 5, 2011)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Datz rat !!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


true. I sowwy...


----------



## Keebs (Dec 5, 2011)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Heyyyyyyyy now !!!!!  You know how sensitive I am . . .


You tell'em BigN!


----------



## mudracing101 (Dec 5, 2011)

blood on the ground said:


> im still lookin fer my white knuckle john boat ride:jump:


Its coming, patience


Hooked On Quack said:


> If that's what you want, go to Arkansas and let a guide run you thru the flooded timber at 4am wide open.  I bet we glanced off a dozen trees, before I told him if he didn't slow down there was gonna be a problem.


uh uh, dont think so,.....well maybe


Keebs said:


> Mmmmmmmmmmmm, didn't know Mango butter could smell sooooooooooooo good!!:jump:
> Got my "Christmas po-pah-rie"  going now too, cinnamon, allspice & nutmeg in boiling water........... mmmmm LOVE this time of year!



 I guess i'm ridin solo today


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Dec 5, 2011)

Keebs said:


> You tell'em BigN!






You KNOW it LilN !!! 



Less than 2 hrs . . . :jump:


----------



## rhbama3 (Dec 5, 2011)

Well, i'm gonna make a batch of jerky tonight and try to do another tutorial for the newbies. Found a couple of deer roasts and scrap meat from last year hiding under turkey wings and a frozen rattlesnake. 
 Bubbette has also informed that i WLL be frying chicken legs for supper. I wish that woman could learn to fry chicken properly.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Dec 5, 2011)

rhbama3 said:


> Well, i'm gonna make a batch of jerky tonight and try to do another tutorial for the newbies. Found a couple of deer roasts and scrap meat from last year hiding under turkey wings and a frozen rattlesnake.
> Bubbette has also informed that i WLL be frying chicken legs for supper. I wish that woman could learn to fry chicken properly.





Er uhm, I'm out already . . .


----------



## rhbama3 (Dec 5, 2011)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Er uhm, I'm out already . . .



way ahead of you, sugarbritches. I imagine Keebabe is out by now too.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Dec 5, 2011)

rhbama3 said:


> way ahead of you, sugarbritches. I imagine Keebabe is out by now too.





Keebs was out before you pulled out of the parking lot !!


----------



## slip (Dec 5, 2011)

:worm: Howdy strangers.


----------



## Les Miles (Dec 5, 2011)

Hello Slip, Quack, and Robert


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 5, 2011)

slip said:


> :worm: Howdy strangers.





Les Miles said:


> Hello Slip, Quack, and Robert



:cow:


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Dec 5, 2011)

slip said:


> :worm: Howdy strangers.





Les Miles said:


> Hello Slip, Quack, and Robert






Hiya fellers !!!! :cow:


----------



## rhbama3 (Dec 5, 2011)

got the meat sliced and marinating now. Got a lot of pic's to download and then write-up a tutorial. Still gotta get itall on the dehydrator and take pic's of that too.


----------



## rhbama3 (Dec 5, 2011)

Les Miles said:


> Hello Slip, Quack, and Robert



Hiya, Les!
Well the improbable happened. After the LSU loss a lot of other teams had to lose or win to make a re-match possible. I hate it, but i think LSU is better now than when we played them. I know people are going nuts about this first ever game like this but the voters got us in. I'm sure there will be a rules change about it soon after this season to prevent it ever happening again.
I know this ain't the sports forum, but its the only forum i can have a civilized discussion with les without the trolls jumping on board.


----------



## Les Miles (Dec 5, 2011)

rhbama3 said:


> Hiya, Les!
> Well the improbable happened. After the LSU loss a lot of other teams had to lose or win to make a re-match possible. I hate it, but i think LSU is better now than when we played them. I know people are going nuts about this first ever game like this but the voters got us in. I'm sure there will be a rules change about it soon after this season to prevent it ever happening again.
> I know this ain't the sports forum, but its the only forum i can have a civilized discussion with les without the trolls jumping on board.



I'm looking forward to the rematch as well Robert. Going to be another slobber-knocker for sure. I think the Super Dome and the hometown crowd is going to cause noise problems for Bama. After all, NOLA is the Honey Badger's back yard. 

Win or lose, it will be one for the history books. One other thing that I am looking forward to is that it will be Jordan Jefferson's last game eva. He has been such a disappointment to us LSU faithful


----------



## jkk6028 (Dec 5, 2011)

looking forward to the jerky tutorial bama3..............no meat put in the freezer yet, but tutorial would be cool nonetheless


----------



## rhbama3 (Dec 5, 2011)

jkk6028 said:


> looking forward to the jerky tutorial bama3..............no meat put in the freezer yet, but tutorial would be cool nonetheless



jkk, I did one a couple of years ago on how to make jerky using lean ground deer. 
http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?t=291462&highlight=jerky+tutorial

This one will be using deer roast and scrap odds and ends.


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 5, 2011)

rhbama3 said:


> Hiya, Les!
> Well the improbable happened. After the LSU loss a lot of other teams had to lose or win to make a re-match possible. I hate it, but i think LSU is better now than when we played them. I know people are going nuts about this first ever game like this but the voters got us in. I'm sure there will be a rules change about it soon after this season to prevent it ever happening again.
> I know this ain't the sports forum, but its the only forum i can have a civilized discussion with les without the trolls jumping on board.





Les Miles said:


> I'm looking forward to the rematch as well Robert. Going to be another slobber-knocker for sure. I think the Super Dome and the hometown crowd is going to cause noise problems for Bama. After all, NOLA is the Honey Badger's back yard.
> 
> Win or lose, it will be one for the history books. One other thing that I am looking forward to is that it will be Jordan Jefferson's last game eva. He has been such a disappointment to us LSU faithful



If I may....X2 on civilized, I for one feel like this was the best two teams to be representing #1 and #2  

Personally, I think a rematch is great, let'em bang it out for a NC title. 

Les....I agree about Jefferson, he scares me.

Aight, I'll shutup


----------



## NCHillbilly (Dec 5, 2011)

Hola, senors y senoras.


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 5, 2011)

Que pasa, amigo?


----------



## NCHillbilly (Dec 5, 2011)

No mucho de nada, ese. Fixin' to throw some bratsnpeppersnonions on the grill after I get my feet good and wet.


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 5, 2011)

NCHillbilly said:


> No mucho de nada, ese. Fixin' to throw some bratsnpeppersnonions on the grill after I get my feet good and wet.



Siiii, how you say mmmm in espanol?


----------



## NCHillbilly (Dec 5, 2011)

El mmmmmmmo.


----------



## rhbama3 (Dec 5, 2011)

back for a minute. 9 trays loaded with meat and dehydrator is on. 15 hours from now, i'll have some good eats!
speaking of eats, chicken is battered and waiting on the grease to get hot.


----------



## Les Miles (Dec 5, 2011)

I like a little mustard on my jerky


----------



## NCHillbilly (Dec 5, 2011)

rhbama3 said:


> back for a minute. 9 trays loaded with meat and dehydrator is on. 15 hours from now, i'll have some good eats!
> speaking of eats, chicken is battered and waiting on the grease to get hot.



Sounds good! I haven't made any deer jerky yet this year, got some dedicated jerky meat in the freezer waiting for that day when I have some time and ain't too lazy.


----------



## rhbama3 (Dec 5, 2011)

Les Miles said:


> I like a little mustard on my jerky



They make this other stuff called ketchup thats really good. You oughta try it sometime.


----------



## Les Miles (Dec 5, 2011)

rhbama3 said:


> They make this other stuff called ketchup thats really good. You oughta try it sometime.



Ketchup is for yankees and carpet baggers. The only real condiments are Tabasco sauce and mustard.


----------



## rhbama3 (Dec 5, 2011)

Les Miles said:


> Ketchup is for yankees and carpet baggers. The only real condiments are Tabasco sauce and mustard.



mix ketchup, mustard, and louisiana hot sauce. Covers everything from seafood cocktail sauce to corndog dipping sauce. :yummy:


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Dec 5, 2011)

:cow:


----------



## Kendallbearden (Dec 5, 2011)

RUTTNBUCK said:


> :cow:



:cow:


----------



## rhbama3 (Dec 5, 2011)

Okay, jerky tutorial is done. Ya'll let me know if there are any glaring typo's.


----------



## Kendallbearden (Dec 5, 2011)

rhbama3 said:


> Okay, jerky tutorial is done. Ya'll let me know if there are any glaring typo's.



i just noticed your sig line


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Dec 6, 2011)

Wheeeeee Monday is in the rear view.  

Time to start a Tuesday.


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Dec 6, 2011)

Good Morning to you Gobblin and to the rest of Creek Wading drivelers.  The coffee sure taste good this morning.

It is so foggy here that I had to use my sharpest knife just to cut through this fog to find my morning newspaper in the front yard.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Dec 6, 2011)

EAGLE EYE 444 said:


> Good Morning to you Gobblin and to the rest of Creek Wading drivelers.  The coffee sure taste good this morning.
> 
> It is so foggy here that I had to use my sharpest knife just to cut through this fog to find my morning newspaper in the front yard.



No fog here



except between my ears.


----------



## blood on the ground (Dec 6, 2011)

top of da mernin... nice slow rain, would make a great day to hunt!


----------



## Les Miles (Dec 6, 2011)

Morning.... :cow:


----------



## Hankus (Dec 6, 2011)

Well well well.....

Awful deep subject ain it


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Dec 6, 2011)

well 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 done so


time for the


----------



## mudracing101 (Dec 6, 2011)

Morning waders, happy tuesday:trampoline:


----------



## Keebs (Dec 6, 2011)

rhbama3 said:


> way ahead of you, sugarbritches. I imagine Keebabe is out by now too.






Hooked On Quack said:


> Keebs was out before you pulled out of the parking lot !!


 close!


gobbleinwoods said:


> Wheeeeee Monday is in the rear view.
> 
> Time to start a Tuesday.






blood on the ground said:


> top of da mernin... nice slow rain, would make a great day to hunt!


I want it to cool down & STAY cooled down!
[quote=Les Miles;6527348]Morning.... :cow:[/quote]



Hankus said:


> Well well well.....
> 
> Awful deep subject ain it


 yeah it is!


mudracing101 said:


> Morning waders, happy tuesday:trampoline:


 miss me?


----------



## Sterlo58 (Dec 6, 2011)

Mornin folks...the bus has arrived.


----------



## Keebs (Dec 6, 2011)

Sterlo58 said:


> Mornin folks...the bus has arrived.



 I haven't seen a Secret Santa thread!!!!!!


----------



## Sterlo58 (Dec 6, 2011)

Keebs said:


> I haven't seen a Secret Santa thread!!!!!!



I know...I was going to pass the torch ( bus ). I guess i will keep it in a place of honor a while longer.


----------



## Keebs (Dec 6, 2011)

Sterlo58 said:


> I know...I was going to pass the torch ( bus ). I guess i will keep it in a place of honor a while longer.


~sigh~ and I have that "something" that needs to be passed on too!


----------



## Sterlo58 (Dec 6, 2011)

Keebs said:


> ~sigh~ and I have that "something" that needs to be passed on too!



Ruh Roh...what sorta sumpin ya got ?


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 6, 2011)

Mornin' y'all....


----------



## Keebs (Dec 6, 2011)

Sterlo58 said:


> Ruh Roh...what sorta sumpin ya got ?


 you done forgot??????? 



Jeff C. said:


> Mornin' y'all....


----------



## Sterlo58 (Dec 6, 2011)

Keebs said:


> you done forgot???????



I'm havin a senior moment.


----------



## Keebs (Dec 6, 2011)

Sterlo58 said:


> I'm havin a senior moment.


 incoming...........


----------



## Sterlo58 (Dec 6, 2011)

I went back in the archives and refreshed my memory.

Oh yeah...time to re-gift that "prize".


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 6, 2011)

Keebs said:


> you done forgot???????







Sterlo58 said:


> I'm havin a senior moment.



I thought they last longer than that....


----------



## Sterlo58 (Dec 6, 2011)

Jeff C. said:


> I thought they last longer than that....



Depends on if ya been drankin...


----------



## Sterlo58 (Dec 6, 2011)

We need to get a bunch of waders/drivelers/woodyites to go to Chehaw. It has been a long time since a good gathering. There would have to be a good showing cuz it's about 3-4 hour drive for me.


----------



## mudracing101 (Dec 6, 2011)

Keebs said:


> close!
> 
> 
> 
> ...




 yeah it is!

 miss me?[/QUOTE]

 Maybe


----------



## blood on the ground (Dec 6, 2011)

mmmmm i love baked taters wif all da fixins...and chili. im just sayin KEEBS!!!!!


----------



## Keebs (Dec 6, 2011)

Sterlo58 said:


> I went back in the archives and refreshed my memory.
> 
> Oh yeah...time to re-gift that "prize".





Jeff C. said:


> I thought they last longer than that....





Sterlo58 said:


> Depends on if ya been drankin...


 that too!


Sterlo58 said:


> We need to get a bunch of waders/drivelers/woodyites to go to Chehaw. It has been a long time since a good gathering. There would have to be a good showing cuz it's about 3-4 hour drive for me.





mudracing101 said:


> yeah it is!
> 
> miss me?



 Maybe[/quote]
 yeah ya did!


blood on the ground said:


> mmmmm i love baked taters wif all da fixins...and chili. im just sayin KEEBS!!!!!


:yummy: :yummy: :yummy: :yummy: Love me a loaded tater!!!!!:yummy:


----------



## rhbama3 (Dec 6, 2011)

Sterlo58 said:


> We need to get a bunch of waders/drivelers/woodyites to go to Chehaw. It has been a long time since a good gathering. There would have to be a good showing cuz it's about 3-4 hour drive for me.



That last one i went to was pretty good. We could see just about everything from the parking lot.


----------



## Keebs (Dec 6, 2011)

rhbama3 said:


> That last one i went to was pretty good. We could see just about everything from the parking lot.


 the "original" parking lot crew!


----------



## rhbama3 (Dec 6, 2011)

nom, nom, nom....
Jerky is most excellent. Bubba done good again, ya'll.


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 6, 2011)

rhbama3 said:


> nom, nom, nom....
> Jerky is most excellent. Bubba done good again, ya'll.



I'll trade ya some homemade dog biskits


----------



## threeleggedpigmy (Dec 6, 2011)

rhbama3 said:


> nom, nom, nom....
> Jerky is most excellent. Bubba done good again, ya'll.


----------



## Keebs (Dec 6, 2011)

rhbama3 said:


> nom, nom, nom....
> Jerky is most excellent. Bubba done good again, ya'll.


:yummy: :yummy:   how you like bell pepper jelly??


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Dec 6, 2011)

While the rest of the wimmen folks have flown to NYC in a private jet staying at the Waldorf, to Christmas shop, Dawn and I will soon be driving to Augusta and staying at the Days Inn  to do our Christmas shopping.

Then tomorrow Dawn goes for her stress test, mine got cancelled due to my cracked ribs. 

Wish me luck, Lawd knows I ain't the most patient person when it comes to traffic and mall shopping.

See ya'll in a couple 'o days.....


----------



## Keebs (Dec 6, 2011)

Hooked On Quack said:


> While the rest of the wimmen folks have flown to NYC in a private jet staying at the Waldorf, to Christmas shop, Dawn and I will soon be driving to Augusta and staying at the Days Inn  to do our Christmas shopping.
> 
> Then tomorrow Dawn goes for her stress test, mine got cancelled due to my cracked ribs.
> 
> ...


 If I don't make it, it don't git given............... I don't like crowds good enough to shop now a days anyway!
Good Luck!!  Keep our MizDawn safe, ya hear??


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 6, 2011)

Hooked On Quack said:


> While the rest of the wimmen folks have flown to NYC in a private jet staying at the Waldorf, to Christmas shop, Dawn and I will soon be driving to Augusta and staying at the Days Inn  to do our Christmas shopping.
> 
> Then tomorrow Dawn goes for her stress test, mine got cancelled due to my cracked ribs.
> 
> ...



Good luck to Ms Dawn on her stress test...y'all have fun shoppin


----------



## Kendallbearden (Dec 6, 2011)

:cow:


----------



## Keebs (Dec 6, 2011)

Kendallbearden said:


> :cow:


I wanna see you make that deer's ears move like the cow's does!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Dec 6, 2011)

Hooked On Quack said:


> While the rest of the wimmen folks have flown to NYC in a private jet staying at the Waldorf, to Christmas shop, Dawn and I will soon be driving to Augusta and staying at the Days Inn  to do our Christmas shopping.
> 
> Then tomorrow Dawn goes for her stress test, mine got cancelled due to my cracked ribs.
> 
> ...



Going Christmas shopping should be a good substitute for a stress test and the Dr.'s should be satisfied with that..


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 6, 2011)

Keebs said:


> I wanna see you make that deer's ears move like the cow's does!



I wanna see you make them smurf-elfves sit down for a minute


----------



## Keebs (Dec 6, 2011)

Jeff C. said:


> I wanna see you make them smurf-elfves sit down for a minute


:nono: ain't gonna happen!


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 6, 2011)

Keebs said:


> :nono: ain't gonna happen!



Somethin tells me they still a gittin it


----------



## Keebs (Dec 6, 2011)

Jeff C. said:


> Somethin tells me they still a gittin it


 you're another'rn that ain't never satisfied!


----------



## mudracing101 (Dec 6, 2011)

need power nap


----------



## Kendallbearden (Dec 6, 2011)

Keebs said:


> I wanna see you make that deer's ears move like the cow's does!



i want to see you with an avatar....ANY avatar that doesn't move


----------



## Kendallbearden (Dec 6, 2011)

mudracing101 said:


> need power nap



well go take one


----------



## Keebs (Dec 6, 2011)

mudracing101 said:


> need power nap


 c'mere, I got the purfect spot fer ya! 


Kendallbearden said:


> i want to see you with an avatar....ANY avatar that doesn't move


:nono: THAT ain't gonna happen any time soon............ at least I hope not!


Kendallbearden said:


> well go take one


----------



## mudracing101 (Dec 6, 2011)

Keebs said:


> c'mere, I got the purfect spot fer ya!
> 
> :nono: THAT ain't gonna happen any time soon............ at least I hope not!



  so many possibilities


----------



## Keebs (Dec 6, 2011)

mudracing101 said:


> so many possibilities


 I KNOW!


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 6, 2011)

mudracing101 said:


> so many possibilities





Keebs said:


> I KNOW!


----------



## mudracing101 (Dec 6, 2011)

jeff c. said:


>



jeffro!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Keebs (Dec 6, 2011)

mudracing101 said:


> jeffro!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## mudracing101 (Dec 6, 2011)

Keebs said:


>



Whats so funny , i'm using an old jedi mind trick to make him forget about the original conversation,.... shhhhh


----------



## Kendallbearden (Dec 6, 2011)




----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 6, 2011)

Keebs said:


>








mudracing101 said:


> Whats so funny , i'm using an old jedi mind trick to make him forget about the original conversation,.... shhhhh



What were we talkin 'bout???


----------



## Kendallbearden (Dec 6, 2011)

ok, i've got to go get busy working. I have two deer to get mounted by this weekend, i can't put it off anymore. I'll be back later fellers.


----------



## mudracing101 (Dec 6, 2011)

Kendallbearden said:


> ok, i've got to go get busy working. I have two deer to get mounted by this weekend, i can't put it off anymore. I'll be back later fellers.



quit slackin back to work


----------



## Keebs (Dec 6, 2011)

mudracing101 said:


> Whats so funny , i'm using an old jedi mind trick to make him forget about the original conversation,.... shhhhh


:nono: don't need it, I PROMISE! 


Kendallbearden said:


>


 got milkduds?


Jeff C. said:


> What were we talkin 'bout???


see?????? 


Kendallbearden said:


> ok, i've got to go get busy working. I have two deer to get mounted by this weekend, i can't put it off anymore. I'll be back later fellers.


You're a taxi....... taxader.......taxeri............... one of them fellars????????   kewl!


----------



## mudracing101 (Dec 6, 2011)

i dont know if his mounting and your mounting are the same


----------



## Seth carter (Dec 6, 2011)

my gf passed on her cold to me  feel like poo


----------



## Keebs (Dec 6, 2011)

mudracing101 said:


> i dont know if his mounting and your mounting are the same


 I'll never tell!!!!!!!  now git busy & find me some tires!........... pwease!!!!!
Anyone that's within an hour or so of me, if ya know of some GOOD used 15" 225 tires, gimme a holler, k? Thanks!


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 6, 2011)

Kendallbearden said:


> ok, i've got to go get busy working. I have two deer to get mounted by this weekend, i can't put it off anymore. I'll be back later fellers.







Keebs said:


> :nono: don't need it, I PROMISE!
> 
> got milkduds?
> 
> ...



I could use a power nap too... 



mudracing101 said:


> i dont know if his mounting and your mounting are the same


----------



## Keebs (Dec 6, 2011)

Seth carter said:


> my gf passed on her cold to me  feel like poo


 Dang Seth, I had to read that 3x's to understand what you were trying to say!
Hope you feel better soon.......... and go get you some airborne, it'll make it pass on quicker...........


Jeff C. said:


>


 hush, move along, nothing to see here.............


----------



## slip (Dec 6, 2011)

So i went hunting again this morning and came to a conclusion. There are no deer left in georgia. Yep, you heard that right, no more deer.

They all went north for "reindeer" try outs.

Yep, thats what happend.:cow:


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 6, 2011)

slip said:


> So i went hunting again this morning and came to a conclusion. There are no deer left in georgia. Yep, you heard that right, no more deer.
> 
> They all went north for "reindeer" try outs.
> 
> Yep, thats what happend.:cow:



You sure they ain't all in your backyard


----------



## Keebs (Dec 6, 2011)

slip said:


> So i went hunting again this morning and came to a conclusion. There are no deer left in georgia. Yep, you heard that right, no more deer.
> 
> They all went north for "reindeer" try outs.
> 
> Yep, thats what happend.:cow:


 THAT explains it!!!!!! Well dang, thanks for the update, I can pack up my pop up & put up the rest of my bags of corn......... ~sigh~









OH, I got another "sumptin-sumptin" in the mail!!!
 Thank you & to your Mom as well!


----------



## slip (Dec 6, 2011)

Jeff C. said:


> You sure they ain't all in your backyard


They probably are.


Keebs said:


> THAT explains it!!!!!! Well dang, thanks for the update, I can pack up my pop up & put up the rest of my bags of corn......... ~sigh~
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Very good


----------



## mudracing101 (Dec 6, 2011)

Uhhmmm are you ready, shut it down and lets go Keebs


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 6, 2011)

mudracing101 said:


> Uhhmmm are you ready, shut it down and lets go Keebs










:cow:


----------



## mudracing101 (Dec 6, 2011)

Seeya Jeffro


----------



## Keebs (Dec 6, 2011)

mudracing101 said:


> Uhhmmm are you ready, shut it down and lets go Keebs


I'm here, I'm here, wait, I'm ready!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Seth carter (Dec 6, 2011)

hmm


----------



## rhbama3 (Dec 6, 2011)

:worm:


----------



## Keebs (Dec 6, 2011)

:wreath: :santa: :decorate: :candle:


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 6, 2011)

:santa:


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Dec 6, 2011)

Keebs said:


> :wreath: :santa: :decorate: :candle:


You are a happy girl!!


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 6, 2011)

RUTTNBUCK said:


> You are a happy girl!!



She's somethin, ain't she!!! 

Evenin RUTT!!!


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Dec 6, 2011)

Jeff C. said:


> She's somethin, ain't she!!!
> 
> Evenin RUTT!!!


She does love her smiley's

Evening Jeffro!!.......Hope all is well with J Man, and Mrs. C!!

Time to stumble off to bed. Got to be in to work early in the morning.......Headed to our S.C. plant for training


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 6, 2011)

RUTTNBUCK said:


> She does love her smiley's
> 
> Evening Jeffro!!.......Hope all is well with J Man, and Mrs. C!!
> 
> Time to stumble off to bed. Got to be in to work early in the morning.......Headed to our S.C. plant for training



Fine here, hope all is well there. TC, Mitch!!


----------



## rhbama3 (Dec 6, 2011)

Greetings from Da Big House. Beeper went off at 10:30 and i'm sitting around waiting on the bleeding to start.


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 6, 2011)

rhbama3 said:


> Greetings from Da Big House. Beeper went off at 10:30 and i'm sitting around waiting on the bleeding to start.



Durn....hope it goes smooth.


----------



## rhbama3 (Dec 7, 2011)

Home from work and just trying to unwind.
While driving home i saw a big pile of sticks in a ditch on the side of the road. You can imagine my surprise when the pile of sticks got up and started walking away. That was the biggest buck i've seen in years. Pretty sure he was a 10-12 point.


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Dec 7, 2011)

Well HAPPY HUMP DAY to all of you this morning.

Where is that coffee?????


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Dec 7, 2011)

Drizzle drizzle drizzle so a warm cup will sit well


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Dec 7, 2011)

EAGLE EYE 444 said:


> Well HAPPY HUMP DAY to all of you this morning.
> 
> Where is that coffee?????



EE,  there was so much white I had to go outside and see if it was cold enough to be snowing.  Then I realized I was looking at the 'puter screen.


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Dec 7, 2011)

gobbleinwoods said:


> EE,  there was so much white I had to go outside and see if it was cold enough to be snowing.  Then I realized I was looking at the 'puter screen.



Gobblin, You are right, there was a lot of white this morning over my way too.  I had to wait a long while this morning first.  It took forever just to get to the bottom of the page so I could finally post.  Sometimes, this site runs slower than molasses in the winter time in the middle of Alaska.

By the way, there might be an earthquake today SINCE I entered a post BEFORE you this morning !!!!   :rofl   

Since I picked up one early bird worm this morning.......I am going fishing now !!!


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Dec 7, 2011)

EAGLE EYE 444 said:


> Gobblin, You are right, there was a lot of white this morning over my way too.  I had to wait a long while this morning first.  It took forever just to get to the bottom of the page so I could finally post.  Sometimes, this site runs slower than molasses in the winter time in the middle of Alaska.
> 
> By the way, there might be an earthquake today SINCE I entered a post BEFORE you this morning !!!!   :rofl
> 
> Since I picked up one early bird worm this morning.......I am going fishing now !!!



Hope you catch a carp.   Did I misspell that?


----------



## blood on the ground (Dec 7, 2011)

goooood mernin yall!!! a brand new unused wednesday....lets make the best of it!!!!


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Dec 7, 2011)

gobbleinwoods said:


> Hope you catch a carp.   Did I misspell that?



With my luck, it would be a carp without any scales on it and it probably would have "whiskers" too !!!!!

Maybe, I better stick to fishing just for "wommmen", especially on Hump Days.


----------



## Hankus (Dec 7, 2011)

Sterlo58 said:


> Depends on if ya been drankin...



Yeah it does 

Y'all be careful in here today, hear it'll be a wet hump day fer some


----------



## mudracing101 (Dec 7, 2011)

Happy hump day, its raining and its ok 
ooooooohhhhhh look Christmas smileys, yeah!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!:decorate:


----------



## blood on the ground (Dec 7, 2011)

mudracing101 said:


> Happy hump day, its raining and its ok
> ooooooohhhhhh look Christmas smileys, yeah!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!:decorate:



mmmmeeeernin mud!!!!!!!!:wreath: its beginning to look alot like labor day everwhere you go... did i get that wrong?? dagum santyclause gets all da credit and i get all da bills.....


----------



## mudracing101 (Dec 7, 2011)

blood on the ground said:


> mmmmeeeernin mud!!!!!!!!:wreath: its beginning to look alot like labor day everwhere you go... did i get that wrong?? dagum santyclause gets all da credit and i get all da bills.....



Mornin blood, yeah all the bills but.. its good times:santa:


----------



## Keebs (Dec 7, 2011)

mudracing101 said:


> Happy hump day, its raining and its ok
> ooooooohhhhhh look Christmas smileys, yeah!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!:decorate:


Aren't they just "tooooo" CUTE?!?!:santa:



blood on the ground said:


> mmmmeeeernin mud!!!!!!!!:wreath: its beginning to look alot like labor day everwhere you go... did i get that wrong?? dagum santyclause gets all da credit and i get all da bills.....


Hey Blood, don't go all scrouge on me!:swords:  
remember the *Reason for the Season*:candle:
Hey ya'll, just got some AWSOME news................. but I can't tell ya, ain't that a kicker?!?!
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





  I'll just say, 1-I LOVE my job & 2- I have the bestest Bossman!


----------



## mudracing101 (Dec 7, 2011)

Keebs said:


> Aren't they just "tooooo" CUTE?!?!:santa:
> 
> 
> Hey Blood, don't go all scrouge on me!:swords:
> ...



Congrats on the good news that really aint news cause you cant tell us


----------



## Keebs (Dec 7, 2011)

mudracing101 said:


> Congrats on the good news that really aint news cause you cant tell us


It's good news to me, whether you get to know it or not!:swords:


----------



## blood on the ground (Dec 7, 2011)

no ganews is good ganew without gary ganews..... yall remember that??


----------



## rhbama3 (Dec 7, 2011)

hello, peeps! I hate coming home at 1:30 in the morning.
Anybody getting rain or is 30mph winds all thats happening today?


----------



## Keebs (Dec 7, 2011)

rhbama3 said:


> hello, peeps! I hate coming home at 1:30 in the morning.
> Anybody getting rain or is 30mph winds all thats happening today?


little rain 'for I left the house, just drizzlen here now......... not much wind though.............


----------



## mudracing101 (Dec 7, 2011)

rhbama3 said:


> hello, peeps! I hate coming home at 1:30 in the morning.
> Anybody getting rain or is 30mph winds all thats happening today?



rain here, not alot but no wind


----------



## mudracing101 (Dec 7, 2011)

Keebs said:


> It's good news to me, whether you get to know it or not!:swords:


and i said congrats  or would you rather me get up walk into your office and kick your chair out from under you?


blood on the ground said:


> no ganews is good ganew without gary ganews..... yall remember that??



mmmmm.... NO


----------



## mudracing101 (Dec 7, 2011)




----------



## Keebs (Dec 7, 2011)

mudracing101 said:


> and i said congrats  or would you rather me get up walk into your office and kick your chair out from under you?
> 
> 
> mmmmm.... NO


 dare ya.............. :swords:


----------



## mudracing101 (Dec 7, 2011)

Keebs said:


> dare ya.............. :swords:



ooohhh, dont dare me, get ready cause this aint gonna be pretty:swords:


----------



## Keebs (Dec 7, 2011)

mudracing101 said:


> ooohhh, dont dare me, get ready cause this aint gonna be pretty:swords:


 doubledog.............. :swords:


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Dec 7, 2011)

mudracing101 said:


> and i said congrats  or would you rather me get up walk into your office and kick your chair out from under you?
> 
> 
> mmmmm.... NO





Keebs said:


> dare ya.............. :swords:



Mud, you know that she keeps a really dull knife for situations just like this.  In fact, when you stated those words a little earlier, I heard her saying something then about grabbing your ............and then using her dull knife to saw back and forth until she got your attention.

Yep, that is a very dull knife.  Don't ask me how I know! 

Congratulations Keebs on your new Promotion today !!  Ooops, I wasn't supposed to let the cat out of the bag, was I ??  Ok people, forget that I said that.  Now I will just let them know that you got a very BIG raise effective today !!!        

Yep, that is what happened to me when I told my boss long ago that I wanted a higher paying position.   Well, he just put some small wooden blocks that were about 1" tall underneath the wheels on my chair instead, and said now you have it !!! 

Of course, that is the reason that I AM MY OWN BOSS NOW.


----------



## Keebs (Dec 7, 2011)

EAGLE EYE 444 said:


> Mud, you know that she keeps a really dull knife for situations just like this.  In fact, when you stated those words a little earlier, I heard her saying something then about grabbing your ............and then using her dull knife to saw back and forth until she got your attention.
> 
> Yep, that is a very dull knife.  Don't ask me how I know!
> 
> ...


 that sounds like something my boss would pull!


----------



## mudracing101 (Dec 7, 2011)

EAGLE EYE 444 said:


> Mud, you know that she keeps a really dull knife for situations just like this.  In fact, when you stated those words a little earlier, I heard her saying something then about grabbing your ............and then using her dull knife to saw back and forth until she got your attention.
> 
> Yep, that is a very dull knife.  Don't ask me how I know!
> 
> ...



Yes i did know about the knife , that why on the way home last week a i stashed it out of her reach I'm ok , i got her when she wasnt looking. She knows now not to sass me


----------



## mudracing101 (Dec 7, 2011)

I smell corn dogs


----------



## Keebs (Dec 7, 2011)

mudracing101 said:


> Yes i did know about the knife , that why on the way home last week a i stashed it out of her reach I'm ok , i got her when she wasnt looking. She knows now not to sass me








 what'd I tell you about staying in the paint room too long?!?! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





mudracing101 said:


> I smell corn dogs


 you're stalking Les again, huh?


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Dec 7, 2011)

mudracing101 said:


> Yes i did know about the knife , that why on the way home last week a i stashed it out of her reach I'm ok , i got her when she wasnt looking. She knows now not to sass me



Mud, you are a smart man after all !!!  You must have been a Boy Scout, because their motto is "Always Be Prepared".  Looks like you got it covered too.


----------



## Nicodemus (Dec 7, 2011)

I`d like to wish all of you a Merry Christmas, and hope all of you are well.

My regards...  :candle:   :wreath:


----------



## mudracing101 (Dec 7, 2011)

EAGLE EYE 444 said:


> Mud, you are a smart man after all !!!  You must have been a Boy Scout, because their motto is "Always Be Prepared".  Looks like you got it covered too.


I forgot to hide her stapler


Nicodemus said:


> I`d like to wish all of you a Merry Christmas, and hope all of you are well.
> 
> My regards...  :candle:   :wreath:



Merry Christmas Nic


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Dec 7, 2011)

Keebs said:


> that sounds like something my boss would pull!



Keebs, last week a friend of mine told me that she finally got a much higher position and I told her congratulations.  She said, oh no, not so fast.  She told me that her office had been moved from the first floor up to the 8th floor now.  Well, I just told her that at least she was a lot further from the  front door and the parking lot now !!!


----------



## Keebs (Dec 7, 2011)

EAGLE EYE 444 said:


> Mud, you are a smart man after all !!!  You must have been a Boy Scout, because their motto is "Always Be Prepared".  Looks like you got it covered too.


I wasn't a girl scout until adult hood......... but I was my Papa's number one side kick growing up!  I had a great teacher!


Nicodemus said:


> I`d like to wish all of you a Merry Christmas, and hope all of you are well.
> 
> My regards...  :candle:   :wreath:


 Glad to see ya stop by Nic! :decorate:


mudracing101 said:


> I forgot to hide her stapler


 look again, that ain't all you forgot...............


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 7, 2011)

Nicodemus said:


> I`d like to wish all of you a Merry Christmas, and hope all of you are well.
> 
> My regards...  :candle:   :wreath:



Well wishes back to ya, Nic, and Merry Christmas!!

I'm still experiencing internet connectivity issues, so I'll try to throw a Good Mornin' in while I'm connected.

Howdy Folks!!!

:santa:


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Dec 7, 2011)

Nic, I likewise wish a very Merry Christmas to you and your wonderful "Redhead" too.  :wreath:  :decorate:  :candle:


----------



## Keebs (Dec 7, 2011)

EAGLE EYE 444 said:


> Keebs, last week a friend of mine told me that she finally got a much higher position and I told her congratulations.  She said, oh no, not so fast.  She told me that her office had been moved from the first floor up to the 8th floor now.  Well, I just told her that at least she was a lot further from the  front door and the parking lot now !!!



All joking aside, if there weren't a few others WAY closer to retirement than me, I would definitely be very worried right now!


----------



## mudracing101 (Dec 7, 2011)

Jeff C. said:


> Well wishes back to ya, Nic, and Merry Christmas!!
> 
> I'm still experiencing internet connectivity issues, so I'll try to throw a Good Mornin' in while I'm connected.
> 
> ...



JEFFRO whats crackin captain


----------



## Kendallbearden (Dec 7, 2011)

Nicodemus said:


> I`d like to wish all of you a Merry Christmas, and hope all of you are well.
> 
> My regards...  :candle:   :wreath:



Woooooah, hold on. NIC...you're stopping by just to be nice??? 



i guess you won't be getting a grinch award this year.....there goes that bet 



But a merry chirstmas to you too . Good to see you stop by. But you can go on back up to your cave now. Maybe cindy lou who won't come up there bugging you and singing all those christmas carrols this year.


----------



## Kendallbearden (Dec 7, 2011)

also, let me jump in here and say that i'm pretty sure keebs has had a new avatar every time i've gotten on this week.


----------



## Keebs (Dec 7, 2011)

Jeff C. said:


> Well wishes back to ya, Nic, and Merry Christmas!!
> 
> I'm still experiencing internet connectivity issues, so I'll try to throw a Good Mornin' in while I'm connected.
> 
> ...


 :decorate: :decorate: :decorate:


----------



## Keebs (Dec 7, 2011)

Kendallbearden said:


> also, let me jump in here and say that i'm pretty sure keebs has had a new avatar every time i've gotten on this week.


 and your point would be?????


----------



## Keebs (Dec 7, 2011)

From WALB-TV:
The  Mitchell County K-9 unit just arrived in Leesburg to help find an Iraq  war veteran who's threatening suicide. The dogs will search an area  around Sweetwater Court. 
The man has a knife and all Lee County Schools are under lockdown until he's found.
 they get to him before anything bad can happen!!!!!!


----------



## rhbama3 (Dec 7, 2011)

Kendallbearden said:


> also, let me jump in here and say that i'm pretty sure keebs has had a new avatar every time i've gotten on this week.



I'm looking forward to 11pm-ish Jan. 9th when this godawful avatar of mine is history.


----------



## Kendallbearden (Dec 7, 2011)

rhbama3 said:


> I'm looking forward to 11pm-ish Jan. 9th when this godawful avatar of mine is history.



i can't say anything....i'm a bulldog fan 



But that's why i don't take any avatar bets


----------



## Kendallbearden (Dec 7, 2011)

Keebs said:


> and your point would be?????



oh, no point....just stating an observation


----------



## Keebs (Dec 7, 2011)

rhbama3 said:


> I'm looking forward to 11pm-ish Jan. 9th when this godawful avatar of mine is history.


 MEEEeeeetoooooo, you just don't LOOK da same!


Kendallbearden said:


> oh, no point....just stating an observation





Ya know how when you pull out your winter coats & surprise, surprise, you find something in the pockets?  Now, I LOVE finding money, but today, I found something near 'bout as good if not better!!!!!!



















My extra set of truck keys with the clicker & gas tank key!


----------



## Kendallbearden (Dec 7, 2011)

Keebs said:


> Ya know how when you pull out your winter coats & surprise, surprise, you find something in the pockets?  Now, I LOVE finding money, but today, I found something near 'bout as good if not better!!!!!!
> 
> My extra set of truck keys with the clicker & gas tank key!



Wooo!


----------



## boneboy96 (Dec 7, 2011)

Good afternoon everybody, or good morning if your looking at the posted time stamp!   Hope ya'll have a happy hump day!


----------



## Kendallbearden (Dec 7, 2011)

boneboy96 said:


> Good afternoon everybody, or good morning if your looking at the posted time stamp!   Hope ya'll have a happy hump day!



yeah, about that time stamp....why don't you get on that


----------



## Keebs (Dec 7, 2011)

boneboy96 said:


> Good afternoon everybody, or good morning if your looking at the posted time stamp!   Hope ya'll have a happy hump day!


:decorate:


----------



## blood on the ground (Dec 7, 2011)

:cow::santa: eat more steak.....besides bacon steak is my fafavorite fruit!!! 

yeah come on:jump:


----------



## threeleggedpigmy (Dec 7, 2011)

blood on the ground said:


> :cow::santa: eat more steak.....besides bacon steak is my fafavorite fruit!!!
> 
> yeah come on:jump:



...................:cow:



Where is the piggy smiley?


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 7, 2011)

Me vs Computer/internet


----------



## Kendallbearden (Dec 7, 2011)

Jeff C. said:


> Me vs Computer/internet



sounds like you're losing.


----------



## Kendallbearden (Dec 7, 2011)

blood on the ground said:


> :cow::santa: eat more steak.....besides bacon steak is my fafavorite fruit!!!
> 
> yeah come on:jump:



Amen.


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 7, 2011)

Kendallbearden said:


> sounds like you're losing.



Yep...callin in the National Guard for backup


----------



## Keebs (Dec 7, 2011)

~sigh~ poooor Mud, seems internet is going wonky over his way too............. I think we need to send words of condolence while he is away...............


----------



## mudracing101 (Dec 7, 2011)

WOMAN!!!!! YOU gonna make me come back in there


----------



## Keebs (Dec 7, 2011)

mudracing101 said:


> WOMAN!!!!! YOU gonna make me come back in there









 why, I done seen your tutu wearing self once today..............


----------



## mudracing101 (Dec 7, 2011)

Keebs said:


> why, I done seen your tutu wearing self once today..............



Tutu,  did you hit your head when you fell out of that chair


----------



## Keebs (Dec 7, 2011)

mudracing101 said:


> Tutu,  did you hit your head when you fell out of that chair


 that weren't you????????


----------



## mudracing101 (Dec 7, 2011)

Keebs said:


> that weren't you????????



most people see pink elephants, you.. you see men in tu tus


----------



## blood on the ground (Dec 7, 2011)

Keebs said:


> that weren't you????????



i need to borrow that for the white knuckle john boat ride:jump:


----------



## Keebs (Dec 7, 2011)

mudracing101 said:


> most people see pink elephants, you.. you see men in tu tus


 I tole ya I wuz diff'ernt!


blood on the ground said:


> i need to borrow that for the white knuckle john boat ride:jump:


 the guy or the tutu?


----------



## mudracing101 (Dec 7, 2011)

Keebs said:


> I tole ya I wuz diff'ernt!
> 
> the guy or the tutu?



you are on a roll  today


----------



## Keebs (Dec 7, 2011)

mudracing101 said:


> you are on a roll  today


 Nu-uh, it's a biskit, HONEST!!!!!


----------



## Les Miles (Dec 7, 2011)

rhbama3 said:


> I'm looking forward to 11pm-ish Jan. 9th when this godawful avatar of mine is history.



Actually it's until the morning after the game - Jan 10th


----------



## blood on the ground (Dec 7, 2011)

mudracing101 said:


> you are on a roll  today



HEY, NO LAUGHING.... 




keebs???????? what the heck?????????


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 7, 2011)

Keebs and are similar in that we both have memories like an elephant 

With that being said, I believe I have had success troubleshooting my internet connection issue.

Which brings me back to Keebs memory, I would lay money that she will remember this:

My internet connection was intermittent, which makes it more difficult to troubleshoot IMO. So I broke down and called AT&T, my ISP, explaining how it was performing. I also told them that about a year ago someone had accidentally dropped a tree on the powerline of the pole my service is accessed from and maybe it pulled something loose.

Well, I was looking at the pole 200' behind my house next to the barn while telling them about it, didn't see anything from the window. They reset something in the network and it still didn't correct anything, so they scheduled a tech to come out tomorrow to look into it.

Lo and behold, a little while later I stepped outside and could see up there better. Ah ha!! I see my phone/internet line flapping in the wind. I guess when that tree fell on it and snatched that pole for a loop it pulled a couple of clamps loose attaching the wire to the pole. It was just flying around every which-a-way in this wind causing a bad/intermittent connection  I reattached for now, but gonna let them keep there appt. for tomorrow and totally rewire and resecure.

I hope this was the problem!! Seems stable for now.

How bout it Keebs, do you remember that incident??


----------



## mudracing101 (Dec 7, 2011)

Les Miles said:


> Actually it's until the morning after the game - Jan 10th


told ya'll i smelt corn dogs, evenin Les



blood on the ground said:


> HEY, NO LAUGHING....
> 
> 
> 
> ...



She gets a lil good news and she picks on us the rest of the day


----------



## Keebs (Dec 7, 2011)

blood on the ground said:


> HEY, NO LAUGHING....
> 
> keebs???????? what the heck?????????


  good mood?? 



Jeff C. said:


> Keebs and are similar in that we both have memories like an elephant
> 
> With that being said, I believe I have had success troubleshooting my internet connection issue.
> 
> ...


 I sure do!!  It's held on fairly good, but MAN this wind is kicking!!


mudracing101 said:


> told ya'll i smelt corn dogs, evenin Les
> She gets a lil good news and she picks on us the rest of the day



Oh, ONE more pm.................


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 7, 2011)

Keebs said:


> good mood??
> 
> 
> I sure do!!  It's held on fairly good, but MAN this wind is kicking!!
> ...



I didn't get no PM   (stompin off like slip used to)


----------



## Les Miles (Dec 7, 2011)

Jeff C. said:


> I didn't get no PM   (stompin off like slip used to)



Me either


----------



## mudracing101 (Dec 7, 2011)

Jeff C. said:


> I didn't get no PM   (stompin off like slip used to)


----------



## Keebs (Dec 7, 2011)

Jeff C. said:


> I didn't get no PM   (stompin off like slip used to)





Les Miles said:


> Me either





mudracing101 said:


>


what ya think? shoulda tell'em???? 


 didja hear that??????????? 
The truck just cranked itself!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Keebs (Dec 7, 2011)

:decorate: Moonpie!!!!!!!!!!!! 
ok, I'm gone now!!!!!!


----------



## mudracing101 (Dec 7, 2011)

Keebs said:


> what ya think? shoulda tell'em????
> 
> 
> didja hear that???????????
> The truck just cranked itself!!!!!!!!!!!!



They didnt get one cause it was ... wait for it... a Private message   Alright lets get out of here i'm driving


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 7, 2011)

MoonPie....how do???


----------



## Kendallbearden (Dec 7, 2011)

just got back from christmas shopping. All i can say is thank god that's over.


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 7, 2011)

Kendallbearden said:


> just got back from christmas shopping. All i can say is thank god that's over.



Thanks man....I wasn't expecting you to go through all that trouble, you could've just ordered me one of those custom knives from one of these great knife makers on here. 

:decorate:


----------



## Kendallbearden (Dec 7, 2011)

Jeff C. said:


> Thanks man....I wasn't expecting you to go through all that trouble, you could've just ordered me one of those custom knives from one of these great knife makers on here.
> 
> :decorate:



well, you know....only the best will do for you


----------



## rhbama3 (Dec 7, 2011)

Think it's gonna be a ham, eggs, and biscuits kinda supper tonight. 
I think Muddyfoots is tired of swinging a broom in the Sports forum. There's a death penalty notice now for us inmates of that zoo.


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 7, 2011)

Kendallbearden said:


> well, you know....only the best will do for you







rhbama3 said:


> Think it's gonna be a ham, eggs, and biscuits kinda supper tonight.
> I think Muddyfoots is tired of swinging a broom in the Sports forum. There's a death penalty notice now for us inmates of that zoo.



You just had to bait me into goin and have a look-see huh


----------



## rhbama3 (Dec 7, 2011)

Jeff C. said:


> You just had to bait me into goin and have a look-see huh



It's always kinda borderline during foobaw season anyway. However, this year just seems to have a lot of guys short-tempered. Not easy to have a basic discussion.


----------



## slip (Dec 7, 2011)

Gotta go put shiney things on a dead tree standing in the middle of my house ...:decorate: ... in hopes that a fat guy wearing red will break into my house while im sleeping and leave stuff that little people made under said dead tree. Oh yeah, and he's getting here via deer that fly.



Holidays sure are odd.


----------



## Kendallbearden (Dec 7, 2011)

slip said:


> Gotta go put shiney things on a dead tree standing in the middle of my house ...:decorate: ... in hopes that a fat guy wearing red will break into my house while im sleeping and leave stuff that little people made under said dead tree. Oh yeah, and he's getting here via deer that fly.
> 
> 
> 
> Holidays sure are odd.



You make a pretty good point


----------



## rhbama3 (Dec 7, 2011)

slip said:


> Gotta go put shiney things on a dead tree standing in the middle of my house ...:decorate: ... in hopes that a fat guy wearing red will break into my house while im sleeping and leave stuff that little people made under said dead tree. Oh yeah, and he's getting here via deer that fly.
> 
> 
> 
> Holidays sure are odd.



forget the tree. Shoot the deer, tazer the fat guy, eat the cookies and drink the milk. Sleep late. problem solved.


----------



## Kendallbearden (Dec 7, 2011)

rhbama3 said:


> forget the tree. Shoot the deer, tazer the fat guy, eat the cookies and drink the milk. Sleep late. problem solved.



i like da way you think 

----------:santa:


----------



## slip (Dec 7, 2011)

Kendallbearden said:


> You make a pretty good point


Oh ... and i even forgot about the big-foot socks we are told to leave hanging from the fireplace so the fat man can fill those too.

:santa:


rhbama3 said:


> forget the tree. Shoot the deer, tazer the fat guy, eat the cookies and drink the milk. Sleep late. problem solved.



Not a bad idear.


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 7, 2011)

rhbama3 said:


> It's always kinda borderline during foobaw season anyway. However, this year just seems to have a lot of guys short-tempered. Not easy to have a basic discussion.



Understatement 



slip said:


> Gotta go put shiney things on a dead tree standing in the middle of my house ...:decorate: ... in hopes that a fat guy wearing red will break into my house while im sleeping and leave stuff that little people made under said dead tree. Oh yeah, and he's getting here via deer that fly.
> 
> 
> 
> Holidays sure are odd.



Ha...you oughtta see my house, even the dishes get changed out I can't even find my regular coffee cups 



rhbama3 said:


> forget the tree. Shoot the deer, tazer the fat guy, eat the cookies and drink the milk. Sleep late. problem solved.





Kendallbearden said:


> i like da way you think
> 
> ----------:santa:





slip said:


> Oh ... and i even forgot about the big-foot socks we are told to leave hanging from the fireplace so the fat man can fill those too.
> 
> :santa:
> 
> ...



Future Grinch Award recipients


----------



## rhbama3 (Dec 7, 2011)

Jeff C. said:


> Understatement
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Go ahead and shoot him too. he just doesn't get it, and every year we have to watch him get cindy lou who-ed. His short term memory must be bad.


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 7, 2011)




----------



## rhbama3 (Dec 7, 2011)

Jeff C. said:


>



whacha typin'?


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 7, 2011)

rhbama3 said:


> whacha typin'?



One of these


----------



## Seth carter (Dec 7, 2011)

goodnight all my whole month is ruined i wanna die goodnight waders


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 7, 2011)

Seth carter said:


> goodnight all my whole month is ruined i wanna die goodnight waders



:nono: :nono: :nono: Don't wanna hear that young man!! Get a good night's sleep....


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Dec 7, 2011)

Keebs said:


> Aren't they just "tooooo" CUTE?!?!:santa:
> 
> 
> Hey Blood, don't go all scrouge on me!:swords:
> ...


The one on the broom was shot down??........Or she landed in permanent dry dock!!!


----------



## Kendallbearden (Dec 7, 2011)

Jeff C. said:


> Future Grinch Award recipients



You forget, i am the appellate judge for the grinch awards. So i can not recieve one. I can just appeal to myself, rule in my favor, and overturn the award


----------



## slip (Dec 7, 2011)

Kendallbearden said:


> You forget, i am the appellate judge for the grinch awards. So i can not recieve one. I can just appeal to myself, rule in my favor, and overturn the award



Uh huh ... :santa:


----------



## Kendallbearden (Dec 7, 2011)

slip said:


> Uh huh ... :santa:



Proof ---> http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?t=657176



Besides, who would want to give me a grinch award? I'm too happy all the time


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 7, 2011)

RUTTNBUCK said:


> The one on the broom was shot down??........Or she landed in permanent dry dock!!!



That's exactly what I thought 



Kendallbearden said:


> You forget, i am the appellate judge for the grinch awards. So i can not recieve one. I can just appeal to myself, rule in my favor, and overturn the award




Hmmmmmm.....may have a leg to stand on with that defense!! :swords:





slip said:


> Uh huh ... :santa:



The BIG dogs appointed him.....


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Dec 8, 2011)

Well EE is this early enough for you today?


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Dec 8, 2011)

Gobblin, yep you are definitely early enough for me today.  I have been sitting here watching this dang white screen for quite a while this morning and cussing a blue streak in the process.  I think that only about two or three of us even know about the dreaded white screen disease.

I will be glad to take a couple of cups of your coffee this morning too just to get the sleep monsters to go away.

HAPPY THURSDAY TO ALL OF YOU.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Dec 8, 2011)

EAGLE EYE 444 said:


> Gobblin, yep you are definitely early enough for me today.  I have been sitting here watching this dang white screen for quite a while this morning and cussing a blue streak in the process.  I think that only about two or three of us even know about the dreaded white screen disease.
> 
> I will be glad to take a couple of cups of your coffee this morning too just to get the sleep monsters to go away.
> 
> HAPPY THURSDAY TO ALL OF YOU.



Yeap the white screen is sure exciting.  

Sure didn't get as cold as they predicted but that is okay with me.  The moon might mess up the hunting this weekend.


----------



## blood on the ground (Dec 8, 2011)

mernin EE, and Gobble.... yall ready fer a nother workday...


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Dec 8, 2011)

blood on the ground said:


> mernin EE, and Gobble.... yall ready fer a nother workday...



No but do I have a choice?

moaning BOTG :worm:


----------



## Seth carter (Dec 8, 2011)

its cold


----------



## rhbama3 (Dec 8, 2011)

got a big day at work. Ya'll stay outta trouble and i'l see you this evening.


----------



## mudracing101 (Dec 8, 2011)

Morning, i went hunting in that 25 mph wind yesterday after work and guess what i saw, yep, absolutely nothing My buddy calls and says, hey great afternoon to hunt, i saw 6 and shot a nice 7 point. Atleast somebody is enjoying this thing we call deer season. Guess i'll try again today.
Oh by the way H A P P Y     F R I D A Y    E V E !!


----------



## Les Miles (Dec 8, 2011)

I like bacon


----------



## mudracing101 (Dec 8, 2011)

Les Miles said:


> I like bacon



I LIKE MUSTARD AND BACON


----------



## Keebs (Dec 8, 2011)

RUTTNBUCK said:


> The one on the broom was shot down??........Or she landed in permanent dry dock!!!


 I could only wish!


gobbleinwoods said:


> Well EE is this early enough for you today?


 What in the WORLD possessed you to be up THAT early?!?!

:jump: Hey ya'll.............. :jump: Had an extra:jump: cup this morning :jump: I can't :jump: tell a :jump: difference yet:jump:


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 8, 2011)

Well believe it or not, I was hunting most of the day yesterday also, and I finally bagged that internet connection monster that has been evading me for quite some time.


Oh....good morning!!!


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 8, 2011)

gobbleinwoods said:


>





Keebs said:


> I could only wish!
> 
> What in the WORLD possessed you to be up THAT early?!?!
> 
> :jump: Hey ya'll.............. :jump: Had an extra:jump: cup this morning :jump: I can't :jump: tell a :jump: difference yet:jump:




Well, here then, have another!!!


----------



## Keebs (Dec 8, 2011)

Jeff C. said:


> Well, here then, have another!!!


 :jump:thanks:jump:I:jump:have:jump:lots:jumpf:jump:typing:jump:to:jump:do:jump:today!:jump:


----------



## Sterlo58 (Dec 8, 2011)

I'm on cup number 3     :jump:


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 8, 2011)

Sterlo58 said:


> I'm on cup number 3     :jump:


----------



## Keebs (Dec 8, 2011)

Sterlo58 said:


> I'm on cup number 3     :jump:


:jump:you:jump:must:jump:have:jump:de-caf:jump:


Jeff C. said:


>


----------



## Sterlo58 (Dec 8, 2011)

Jeff C. said:


>


 nice emoticon


Keebs said:


> :jump:you:jump:must:jump:have:jump:de-caf:jump:



No decaf for me. Gotta have the high test. :yummy:


----------



## Sterlo58 (Dec 8, 2011)

Any of you waders and drivelers gunna go to Chehaw. It would be nice to get together with some of the homies.


----------



## Keebs (Dec 8, 2011)

Sterlo58 said:


> Any of you waders and drivelers gunna go to Chehaw. It would be nice to get together with some of the homies.


 I'm planning on going!!


----------



## Les Miles (Dec 8, 2011)

mudracing101 said:


> I LIKE MUSTARD AND BACON



Bacon wrapped corn dogs dipped in mustard are the best!


----------



## Les Miles (Dec 8, 2011)

Keebs said:


> I'm planning on going!!



Got some room for me to come along?


----------



## Keebs (Dec 8, 2011)

Les Miles said:


> Got some room for me to come along?


 They have a HUGE parking lot............. be sure to have your locator turned on..............


----------



## Les Miles (Dec 8, 2011)

Keebs said:


> They have a HUGE parking lot............. be sure to have your locator turned on..............



What are you trying to say? You don't like mustard?


----------



## mudracing101 (Dec 8, 2011)

:yummy:


----------



## Keebs (Dec 8, 2011)

Les Miles said:


> What are you trying to say? You don't like mustard?


No, you asked about room, CheHaw is a fairly big place, most of us that go end up congregating in the parking lot...........


----------



## Les Miles (Dec 8, 2011)

mudracing101 said:


> :yummy:



Talking about them bacon wrapped corndogs making you hungry?


----------



## Les Miles (Dec 8, 2011)

This one is about over. The new one has a nice Christmas tree

http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?t=661229


----------



## mudracing101 (Dec 8, 2011)

Keebs said:


> No, you asked about room, CheHaw is a fairly big place, most of us that go end up congregating in the parking lot...........


can we drink in the parking lot


Les Miles said:


> Talking about them bacon wrapped corndogs making you hungry?



maybe


----------



## Keebs (Dec 8, 2011)

Les Miles said:


> Talking about them bacon wrapped corndogs making you hungry?


:swords: Food talk period makes him hungry............


----------



## mudracing101 (Dec 8, 2011)

Keebs said:


> :swords: Food talk period makes him hungry............


----------



## Keebs (Dec 8, 2011)

mudracing101 said:


> can we drink in the parking lot
> 
> 
> maybe


It's been known to happen..............


----------



## Les Miles (Dec 8, 2011)

I see Robert lurking. He must be trying to catch up on the post.


----------



## Les Miles (Dec 8, 2011)

I wonder if anyone has ever tried cooking a corndog fattie?


----------

